# Just Cause 2 Demo - Benchmark



## sentinel1 (28. April 2010)

Das Konsolenspiel Just Cause 2 wurde auf dem PC grafisch aufgewertet (reines DX10), teils mit *CUDA* - effekten (NVIDIA), hier mal ein objektiver Vergleich, da die Grafik - Engine für den PC als zu "schwerfällig" gehänselt wurde. Spieltechnisch sind wohl Frameraten aufwärts von 30+ die Maßgabe. (*braun = ohne CUDA*) *    "             JUST BENCH ! "*

1080p 8xSGSSAA _NO COMPROMISES_/ NO LIMITS (siehe Spoiler)​


Spoiler





* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 | 
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
| Hawky1980 | 94,44 | FX 8350 @4,5 Ghz | ²HD7970 @ 1100/1600



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| Blechdesigner | 86,16 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | ²HD 7950 @ 1100 / 1500
* *
| Colonel Faulkner | 85,47 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1270 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz
  | PCGH_Raff | 80,04 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1.202/3.703 MHz
| Colonel Faulkner | 76,48 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 1002 -> 1041 / 1562
| PCGH_Raff  | 71,34 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz
| PCGH_Raff  | 57,44 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz | 
Link

 | Euda | 50,80 | FX-8350 @ 4GHz | R9 290X @ 1200/1250 MHz
| Evgasüchtiger | 49,74 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | HD7950 @ 1260 / 1800
 | Ronny G. | 31,36 | Xeon e3-1230v3@3,7Ghz | R9 280X @ 1180/1600 MHz                         



Single GPU 1680x1050 4xAA all on ​ 

* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 | 
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
| 
*Veteran *
| 
*214,07*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @4,5GHz | 
*GTX780 *
@1306MHz (Boost) / 1627



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
*Naennon*
 | 
*213,40*
 | 
I7-4770k
 @ 4,8Ghz | 
GTX Titan
 @ 1150 / 1500 
* *
| 
*Colonel Faulkner*
 | 
*206,68*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @ 4,3 GHz | 
GTX Titan
 1002 (Boost 1041)/ 1562
  | 
*PitBull*
 | 
*204*
*,60*
 | 
I7-3770k
 @ 4,5 GHz | 
GTX680
 @ 
*1345*
 / 
*1800*

   |  
*Loetkolben666 *
| 
*198,08*
 | 
3960x 
@ 5,0 GHz | 
*HD 7970*
 @ 
1350
 / 1750
| 
*Blechdesigner *
| 
*196,16*
 | 
I7-3770k
 @ 5,0 Ghz | 
HD 7970
 @ 1225 / 1700
  | 
*Naennon*
 | 
*190,58*
 | 
I7-3770k
 @ 4,5Ghz | 
GTX680
 @ 1280 / 1770
   | 
*Hawky1980*
 | 
*186,13*
 | FX8350 @ 5,0 Ghz | 
HD 7970
 @ 1325 / 1750 
  | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*184,10*
 | FX-8350 @ 5,02 GHz | 
HD 7970
 @ 1275 / 1800
*| streetjumper16 | 182,11 *|I7-26k@ 4,5 GHz* | *HD7970 3G* @ *1200 / 1700

| 
*MrWoogey *
| 
*180,99*
 | 
i7-4670k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
GTX770
 1150 -> 1202 / 1753



Spoiler





* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 | 
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*
| *L3Stat*
 | 
*180,15*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,5 GHZ | 
GTX680
 @ 1200 / 1635
| 
*Softy*
 | 
*167,71*
 | 
I5-25k
 @ 5,1 GHz | 
HD79*50*
 3G @ 
1300
 / 
1650

   | 
*Daniel9494*
 |
* 164,09*
 | 
I5-25k
 @ 4,7 GHz | 
HD7970
3G
 @ 1170 / 
1790

   | 
*Hawky1980*
 | 
*163,42*
 | PhII X6 @ 4,4ghz | 
HD7970 @ 1325 / 1750                         

| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*153,01*
 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
*148,70*
 | 
*I7-26K*
 @ 
*5,2*
 GHz | 
GTX580
 @ 960 / 1920 / 2050
 | 
*Legacyy* | *147,50* | I7-26k @ 5 GHz | GTX580 3G @ 
959 / 1918 / 2250
  | 
*Veteran*
 | 
*141,79*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 4,2 GHz |
 GTX580
 @ 940 / 1880 / 2170
 |   
*R4z0r-WhatElse?!*
 | 
*141,39*
 | FX-8150 @ 4,2GHz | 
GTX 670
 FTW (GTX680)
  | 
*Pumpi*
 | 
*140,17*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 
5
 GHz | 
GTX*480*
 @ 940 / 1880 / 2257
| 
*widder0815*
 | 
*138*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 
4,6
 GHz | 
GTX*570*
 @ 
989 / 1978 / 2200

    | 
*Daniel9494*
 | 
*132,54*
 | 
I5-25k
 @ 4,4 GHz | 
GTX570
 @ 900 / 1800 / 2400
| 
*Evgasüchtiger *
| 
*132,50*
 | PhII X4 @ 4Ghz | 
HD7950
 @ 1200 / 1700 
 | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*132,02*
 | PhII X6 @ 4,3 GHz | 
GTX 580 
@ 950 / 1900 / 2400 
    | 
*Schrotti*
 | 
*130,75 *
| 
I7-860
 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX480
 @ 
930
 / 2100                  
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*120,76*
 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz
  | 
*Boti261980*
 |  
*118,00*
  | PhII X6 @ 4,15 GHz  | 
GTX580
 @ 886 / 1771 / 2024
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*111,72*
 |
 Q6600
 @ 3,7 GHz | 
GTX 580 3G
 @ 850 / 1700 / 2270
 | 
*Evgasüchtiger*
 | 
*110,17*
 | PhII X4 @ 4 GHz | 
GTX*560ti*
 @ 
1040
* / *
2080
* / 2500
*
| 
*Antifanboy*
 | 
*110,02*
 |
 I7-860
 @ 2,8GHz | 
GTX480
 @ 756 / 1512 / 1900 
    | 
*Nobody 2.0*
 | 
*104,57*
 | PhII 965 @ 4 GHz | 
GTX*470*
 @ 
800 / 1600 / 1600

| 
*Blechdesigner*
 |
*103,33*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 5,2 GHz | 
GTX560ti
 @ 1000 / 2000 / 2100
| 
*<BaSh>*
 | 
*102,24*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 
5,2
 GHz | 
HD
*6970*
 @ 1003 / 
1485
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*101,21*
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3,6 GHz | 
GTX465@470
 @ 850 / 1700 / 1800
| 
*X Broster*
 | 
*100,43*
 | 
I5-25K
 @ 4,5Ghz | 
HD*5870*
 @ 1035 / 1400
 | 
*0815-TYP*
 | 
98,49
 | 
i7-26K
 @ 4,0 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 
1115
 / 
1300

| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
98,18
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 
5,2
 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 1060 / 1333
  | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
97,39
 |  PhII
* X6*
 @
* 4,25*
 GHz | 
HD5870
 @
 1080 
/
 1425

| 
*SpeedyV6*
 | 
94,44
 | PhII 955 @ 4,1GHz | 
HD6950@70
 @ 1027 / 1520 (1,25V) 
| 
*R4z0r-WhatElse?!*
 | 
92,13
 | 
*FX*
-8150 @ 4,2 GHz | 
HD6950
 @ 1000 / 1450 (1,3V) 
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
92,03
 |
 I7-26K
 @ 5,2 GHz | 
GTX 4*60*
 @ 980 / 1960 / 2100
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
91,94
 | PhII X6 @ 4,0 GHz | 
HD6950*@*70 2G
 @ 1010 / 
1460
|
*Folterknecht*
   | 
91,77
 | 
Q9550
   @ 4,2 GHz | 
HD5870
 @
 1065
 / 1301
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
91,26
 | PhII X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 1030 / 
1400
*|*
* D3N$0*
 |
90,36
 | PhII   955 @ 4 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 1061 / 1315                        
| 
*=LordHelmchen=* | 90,21 |
 PhII X6
 @ 3,8GHz | 
HD69*50*
 @ 985 / 1375 (1,18V )         
|   
*X Broster*
 | 
*88,81*
 | PhII 720 @ 3,5 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 1030 / 1375
*|* *hirschi-94* | *87,98*
 | PhII 965 @ 4 GHz | 
 HD5870
 @ 1060 / 1280         
  | 
*yello7676*
 | 
*86,74*
 | PhII 720 @ 3,4 Ghz | 
HD58*50*
 @ 885 / 1251
| 
*R4z0r-WhatElse?!*
 | 
*84,74*
 |FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 
HD6950
 2GB @ 880 / 1250
  | 
*Folterknecht*
 | 
*86,47*
 | 
Q9550
 @ 4,0 GHz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 910 / 1820 / 2050 (@ 1.087V) 
PCGH | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*80,78*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,0 GHz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 900 / 1800 / 
2200
* |*
* Razor44 *
*| *
*80,70*
|  
Q9550
 @ 3,4 GHz| 
 HD5870
 @ 900 / 1275  
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
78,35
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 5,0 GHz | 
GTX*275*
 @ 780 / 
1770
 / 1300
| *Bl1zz4rd* | 77,32  | PhII 965 @ 4,2 GHz | HD5870 @  875 / 1225

  | 
*Nobody 2.0*
|
76,29
 | PhII 955 @ 3,6 GHz | 
HD5850
 @ stock?
  | 
*Dark-Freak*
 | 
75,65
 | PhII 
X6
 @ 3,2 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 850 / 1200
| 
*Outlaw15*
 | 
74,57
 | PhII 
X6
 @ 3,2 GHz | 
HD*6950*
 @ default                         
  | 
*Joker4Life*
 | 
73,54
 | 
I5-750
 @ 4 GHz | 
HD5850
 @ 815 / 1225
  | 
*N8Mensch*
 | 
73,03
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3Ghz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 800 / 1600 / 2000 
    | 
*Riot_deluxe*
 | 
71,32
 | PhII 965 @ 4 GHz | 
GTX480
  @ 800 / 2000 / 1600 Vsync_an?
  | 
*Smoky-066*
 | 
71,22
 | 
Q9400
 @ 3 GHz | 
HD5870
 @ 850 / 1200
*| *
*sentinel1*
* |*
* 66,55 *
|  
I7-920
  @ 4,0 GHz  | 
GTX
2
*85*
 @ 
756
 / 
1620
 /  1368
 | 
*Ossus*
 | 
*66,30*
 | PhII X6 @ 3,7 GHz | 
HD5850
 @ 765 / 1125
  | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*66,20*
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3,6 GHz | 
GTX2*80*
 @ 
756 
/ 
1620
 / 1332
 | 
*Daniel9494*
 | 
*64,40*
 | 
Q9400
 @ 3,7 GHz | 
HD*5830*
  @ 960 / 1300
PCGH | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*61,5*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,0GHz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ default
| 
*Silvertobias90*
 | 
55,89
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3,0 GHz | 
GTX2*60*
 @ 724 / 1448 / 1153
  | 
*Zhurong*
 | 
52,97
 | 
E6550
 @ 3,2 GHz | 
GTX260
 @ 721 / 1620 / 
1448

|
* D3N$0*
 | 
50,11
 | PhII 955 @ 4 GHz | 
HD*5770*
 @ 935 / 
1380
*|*
* MSPCFreak*
 | 
*45,24*
 | 
E8500
 @ 
4,4
 GHz | 
HD*4870*
 @ 790 / 1050
| 
*Legacyy*
 | 
*44,19*
 | 
E6750
 @ 3,0 GHz | 
HD4870
 @ 840 /1040
| *PCGH_Raff* |
*32,48|*
 PhII X6 @ 3,0 GHz | 
8800GTS
G80
 @ 675 / 1782 / 1080



Durch Zuschalten von CUDA - Effekten sinkt die Framerate drastisch, *siehe Benches.*

* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka

*
*CUDA - King*
 | 
*simder *
| 
*152,38*
 | 
I7-4930k
 @ 4,4 GHz | 
*780 GTX TI*
 1145/1810
| 
*Colonel Faulkner*
 | 
*147,85*
 | 
i7-3770K
 @ 4,3 GHz | 
*GTX Titan*
 @ 1275 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz 
| 
*Veteran *
| 
*146,67*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @4,5GHz | 
*GTX780 *
@1306MHz (Boost) / 1627
| 
*xSurprise *
| 
*138,28*
 | Intel i7 2700k @ 4,00 GH | 
GTX 780
 @ 1.124/3348 Mhz                         
| 
*Colonel Faulkner*
 | 
*132,76*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @ 4,3 GHz | 
*GTX Titan*
 837 -> 876 / 1502
| 
*chinaquads *
| 
*121,30*
 | 
Intel 3570k
 @ 4.8 Ghz | GTX 770 1280 / 1985
|
* MrWoogey *
| 
*120,77*
 | 
i7-4670k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
GTX770
 1150 -> 1202 / 1753
| 
*PitBull*
 | 
*113*
*,11*
 | 
I7-3770k
 @ 4,5 GHz | 
GTX680
 @ 1345 / 1800
| 
*Legacyy *
| 
*102,36*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,7Ghz | 
GTX580 
@ 970Mhz / 1940 / 2150 
 |
* L3stat*
 | 
*102,32*
 |
 I7-26k 
@ 4,1 GHZ | 
GTX680
 @ 1200 / 1635
| 
*Ralle@* | *100,44* | I7-25k @ 5 GHz | GTX580 @ 
960 / 2300
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*99,70*
 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
*99,18*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 5,0 GHz| 
GTX580 
@ 940 / 1880 / 2100
| 
*Weezer *
| 
*97,13*
 | 
i7-3770k
 @ 4,3 GHz | 
GTX 680
 @Stock
| 
*widder0815*
 | 
*95,20*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,6 GHz | 
GTX570
 @ 989 / 1978 / 2200
| 
*Veteran*
 | 
*91,61*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX580
 @  940 / 1880 / 2170
| 
*PitBull*
 | 
*91*
*,08*
 | 
I7-27k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
GTX580
 @ 1050 / 2100 / 2150
| 
*Schrotti*
 | 
*90,32*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX480
 @ 925 / 2100                  



Spoiler





* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*

| PCGH_Raff | 87,00 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz
| 
*Pumpi*
 | 
*86,17*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 3.8 Ghz | 
GTX480
 @ 915 / 2005
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*84,80*
 | PhII X6 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX580
 @ 980 / 1960 / 2450
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*74,38*
 |
  Q6600
 @ 3,7 GHz | 
GTX 580 3G
 @  850 / 1700 / 2270
| 
*Evgasüchtiger*
 |
*72,39*
 | PhII X4 965 @ 4 GHz | 
GTX560
 @ 1040 / 2080 / 2500
  | 
*Boti261980*
 | 
* 69,46*
 |  PhII X6 @ 4,05 GHz |  
GTX580
 @ 820/ 1640 / 2004                  
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*65,20*
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3,6 GHz | 
GTX465@470
 @ 850 / 1700 / 1800
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
*55,45*
 | 
I7-875K
 @ 4,25 GHz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 925 / 1850 / 1025
PCGH | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*52,77*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,0 GHz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 900 / 1800 / 2200
| 
*N8Mensch*
 | 
*44,98*
 | 
Q6600
 @3Ghz | 
GTX460
1G
 @ 800 / 1600 / 2000
*|*
*sentinel1*
*|*
*41,58*
|  
I7-920
 @ 4,0 GHz  | 
GTX285
 @ 756 / 1620 / 1368
  |
*ConNerVos*
*|*
*41,08|*
Q9650
 @ 4,0 GHz | 
GTX280
 @ 738 / 1543 / 1368
  |
*  PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*40,60*
 | 
Q6600
 @ 3,6 GHz | 
GTX280
 @ 756 / 1620 / 1332
PCGH | 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*39,9*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,0GHz | 
GTX460 1G
 @ stock
 | 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
*38,76*
 | 
I7-860
 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX260
 @ 749 / 1578 / 1251
  | 
*Boti261980*
 | 
*36,17*
 | PhII X6 @ 3,2GHz | 
GTX285
 @ 690 / 1476 / 1250 
 | 
*Zhurong*
 | 
*34,47*
 | 
E6550
 @ 3,2 GHz | 
GTX260
 @ 721 / 1260 / 1448 
| 
*PCGH_Raff*
 | 
*22,99*
| PhII X6 @ 3,0 GHz | 
8800GTS
G80
 @ 675 / 1782 / 1080



* 
MULTI-GPU* 1920x1080 4xAA all on​ 

* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
| 
*simder *
| 
*278,02*
 | 
I7-4930k
 @ 4,4 GHz | 
*²780 GTX TI*
 1171/1750 
| 
*Loetkolben666*
 | 
*246,81*
 | 
3960x
 @ 5,0 GHz | 
*²HD 7970*
 @ 1320 / 1700
| 
*Pitbull*
 | 
*245,28*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @ 4,5 GHz | 
²HD 7970
 @ 1300/1772                         
| 
*Softy*
 | 
*237,84*
 | 
I7-3770K
 @ 4,9 GHz | 
GTX 690
 @ 1040/1795/Boost 1175
|
*Daniel9494*
 | 
*218,46*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 5 GHz | 
²HD 7970
 @ 1100 / 1700 1,74V ~ max 61°C
 | 
*Colonel Faulkner*
 | 
*211,31*
 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 
*GTX Titan*
 @ 1275 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz
|
*widder0815*
 | 
*197,1*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 
4,5
 GHz | 
²GTX570
 @ 969 / 1938 / 1098                         
| 
*Pumpi*
 |
*191,11*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 5 Ghz | 
²GTX580
 @ 945 / 2000 /
| 
*PitBull*
 | 
*178,18*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
²GTX580
 @ 1000 / 2000 / 2100
| 
*Blechdesigner*
 | 
*153,69*
 | 
I7-26K
 @ 
*5,2*
 GHz | 
*²HD5870*
 @ 1050 / 1300
| 
*Jack ONeill*
 | 
*150,26*
 | 
I7-3770k
 @ 4GHz | 
²GTX 670
 @ 1006MHz / 1502 Boost 1150MHz 
|* Pumpi* 
| 
*150,24*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 4 Ghz | 
²
GTX480
 @ 942 / 1884 / 2270



Spoiler





* Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*

| 
*Nobody*
 | 
*125,00*
 | PhII 
*X6*
  @ 
*4,1*
 GHz | 
²GTX470
 @ stock 1
  | 
*Folterknecht*
 | 
*109,60*
 | 
Q9550
 @ 4 GHz | 
²GTX460
1GB
 900 / 1800 / 1025
| 
* Extreme-Gamer*
 | 
*108,84*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 3,9 GHz | 
GTX295
 @ 690 /  1460 / 1210
| 
*Boti261980*
 |
*95*
*,59*
 | PhII X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 
²GTX285
 @ 690 / 1476 / 1250                  
 | 
*Anderesenx*
 |
* 93,10*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX295
 @ stock
  | 
*Boti261980*
 | 
*87,30*
 | PhII 965 @ C&Q | 
²GTX285
 @ 690 / 1476 / 1250
| 
*Softy*
 | 
*142,45*
 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 
GTX 690
 @ 1035/1775/Boost 1140
 | 
*widder0815*
 | 
*111,59*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,6 GHz | 
²GTX570
 @ 950 / 2100
| 
*PitBull*
 | 
*110,88*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
²GTX580
 @ 1000 / 2000 / 2100
|* Pumpi* 
| 
*100,86*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 4 Ghz | 
²
GTX480
 @ 942 / 1884 / 2300
  |
*  Extreme-Gamer*
 | 
*67,54*
 | 
I7-920
 @ 3,9 GHz | 
GTX295
 @ 690 / 1460  /   1210
  | 
*Anderesenx*
  |
 *58,27*
 | 
I7-920
  @ 4,2 GHz | 
GTX295
 @ stock
| glx |  
53,38
 | 
I7-860
  | 
GTX295*

MULTI-GPU* 1920x1080 *nothing off *(Pumpi spezial  32xCsAA)



*Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*
* Pole*
 | PitBull | 
*168,89*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 4,8 GHz | 
*²GTX580*
 @ 1000 / 2000 / 2100
second
 | 
widder0815
 | 
*157,51*
 | 
I7-26k
 @ 
4,6
 GHz | 
²GTX570
 @ 950 / 2100
third
 | Pumpi |  
*142,42*
 | 
I7-920 
@ 4 GHz | 
²
Gtx 480
 @ 942 / 1884 / 2270
*LAPTOP*

*Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |  
*Score  | *
*Prozessor*
|
*Graka*

| Daniel9494 | 76,19 | i7-3610QM @ 3.3 GHz | Nvidia GTX 670 @ 620/1500
*

ohne Wertung*



| | | | 


*640 x 480 ALL OFF*
 | Blechdesigner | 503,72 | I7-26K @ 5,2 GHz | GTX 580 @ 772 / 1544 / 2004
*640 x 480 ALL OFF*
 | 
=LordHelmchen= | 200,60 |
 PhII x6
 @ 3,9GHz | AMD6950 @ 980 / 1375 / 1,18V          
 1680x1050
 | 
*Folterknecht*
 | 
*117,79*
 | 
Q9550
 @ 4 GHz | 
²GTX460
1G
 900 / 1800 / 1025
*1920 x 1080* | *Schrotti* | *75,20* | I7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | *GTX 480* @ 860 / 1990​
 1920x1200 | 
Blackwarhammer
 | 
33,58
 | 
E6750
 @ 2,66 GHz | 
²8800GTX 
@ 630 / 1350 / 1000 
1680x1050
 | 
D3N$0
 | 
68,80
 | PhII 955 @ 4GHz | 
²HD5770
 @ 935 / 1380





Wie kann man mitbenchen!​


Spoiler



Einfach bei Steam die Demo von JC2 kostenlos downloaden und benchen. Bei der Vollversion entspricht der Wüstelandschaftbench in etwa dem der Demo (bitte das beste Ergebnis posten)!
Einstellungen siehe Bild (VSync bitte aus).

Bitte alle Details wie folgt aufschreiben:

Sentinel1 | 40,67 | I7-920 @ 4,0 GHz | 285GTX 729/ 1585/ 1350 

Für *Multi - GPU* - Nutzer 1920x10*80* + AA 4x ! Derzeit unterstützt wohl nur die Vollversion von JC2 CUDA bei *Multi - GPU* !!!

ATI - Nutzer *ohne CUDA* bzw. NV mit Cuda off werden in der Rangliste *braun* dargestellt.
Der Unterschied mit CUDA soll sich aber vorwiegend um realistisches Wasser/Wellenbewegungen drehen, also relativ vernachlässigbar fürs Spielvergnügen. (persönliche Meinung: das Wasser spiegelt hübscher, Wellen wirken dagegen unrealistisch)



 mit *CUDA*: (in der DEMO ganz unten "no localization" = "EIN")Zum Benchen ohne* CUDA*bitte auf AUS !!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. April 2010)

Ne Angabe vom Prozzi wär nicht schlecht meinste nicht ... so GHz und Typ technisch? Die Angaben zum Takt der Graka wären auch schön. 

Hier mal einer von mir mit Q9650 @ 3,6 GHz und GTX 280 bei  640/1404/1200 MHz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. April 2010)

^^Welchen Test habt ihr denn durchlaufen lassen? Ich kann da bisschen mehr auswählen


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. April 2010)

Ich hab den zweiten genommen. 

Edit: Stimmt hab da auch mehr zur Auswahl.


----------



## Razor44 (28. April 2010)

q9550 @ 3,4 ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. April 2010)

@ConNerVos habs editiert

Zum Vergleichen solltest Du aber nur AA 4x wählen, ansonsten toll, dass jemand Interesse hat.
 ATI - Nutzer mit zusätzlicher PhysX - Karte wären natürlich besonders interessant!

Was habt Ihr denn noch zur Auswahl (auch im Demo ?)?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. April 2010)

Ja hab das Bild auch schon editiert war noch normales Game-Setting.
Aber auf eine Bench-Szene müssen wir uns auch entscheiden die Erste, Zweite oder Dritte?

Edit: Der dunkle Turm, Sonnenaufgang in der Wüste oder Asphaltdschungel


----------



## sentinel1 (28. April 2010)

@Razor44

Brauchtest Du ne PhysX - Karte oder so?

In der Demo gibt es nur einen Benchmark, nutzt bitte diesen.

Mach demnächst mal ein Ranking.


----------



## Razor44 (28. April 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Razor44
> 
> Brauchtest Du ne PhysX - Karte oder so?



Nö. Hab nur eine 5870 drin (@stock). Wo kann ich CUDA abschalten? Hab da jetzt nix konkretes gefunden.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. April 2010)

@stock wird noch ergänzt

Dies fehlt bei Dir: (Jetzt erst gesehen, bei mir steht "no localization")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Dich mal auf _*CUDA - off*_ - User gesetzt.


BTW: Die ATI - Karten rocken hier doch ganz gut, was alle bloß wollen.


----------



## Razor44 (29. April 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @stock wird noch ergänzt
> 
> Dies fehlt bei Dir: (Jetzt erst gesehen, bei mir steht "no localization")
> 
> ...


Ok.. alles klar. 


sentinel1 schrieb:


> BTW: Die ATI - Karten rocken hier doch ganz gut, was alle bloß wollen.



Bis jetzt ist es nur _eine_..


----------



## Razor44 (29. April 2010)

Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ich hab den ersten Benchmark nicht mit der Demo gemacht.. (sondern den ersten Benchmark der Vollversion)

Hier ist das Ergebnis des Demo Benchmarks (mit der Wüstenlandschaft). Da dort keine Explosionen vorkommen, sieht es ja noch besser aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. April 2010)

Hättest du schon an der Zeit sehen müssen. ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. April 2010)

Und jetzt ist auch V-Sync aus, hatte mich schon gewundert das er ständig an der 60 kleben bleibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. April 2010)

@Blechdesigner  Stell mal bitte Deine GraKa - Settings mit rein, kenne mich mit ATI nicht so aus.


----------



## Razor44 (29. April 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner  Stell mal bitte Deine GraKa - Settings mit rein, kenne mich mit ATI nicht so aus.


Steht doch im GPU-Z Fenster.. 
865 / 1300
Das entspricht einer vom Haus aus übertakteten 5870.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. April 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner  Stell mal bitte Deine GraKa - Settings mit rein, kenne mich mit ATI nicht so aus.



Meinst du die Treibereinstellungen? 

AI - Standard
Mipmap Detail Level - High Quality

Mehr gibt's da ja fast nicht 

Ich hätte sogar bisschen Nachschlag, wenn auch nicht viel (CPU Takt ist auch wieder bei 3,3GHz[150*22]) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. April 2010)

Ich meine alle relevanten Takraten, am Besten so:

Sentinel1 ------- Score 40,67 - I7-920 @ 4,0 GHz ---- 285GTX 729/ 1585/ 1350 MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. April 2010)

Achso du meinst das Posting selbst 

Bei meinem letzten Score waren es aber trotzdem nur glatte 3,3GHz und nicht 3,35GHz 

So:

Ich habe es auch mal bei 4GHz laufen lassen  (letzteren wenn dann eintragen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier mal nur zum Vergleich mit 4GHz [79,80]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blechdesigner ------- Score 84,94 - I7-860 @ 4,0 GHz ---- HD5870 951 / 1349 MHz


----------



## sentinel1 (29. April 2010)

update in Bälde

Falls Ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge für den Startpost habt, bzw. noch Meinungen bezüglich PhysX Addon, immer her damit (aber nicht ausarten lassen)!


----------



## X Broster (29. April 2010)

Mein Score ohne sonderlich Übertaktetes System(only CPU und leichtes OC GPU).

X Broster ------- Score 78,63 - Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,7 GHz ---- HD5870 900 /  1250 MHz 	




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. April 2010)

**UPDATE**

*ConNerVos* ------- Score *41,08* - Q9560 @ 4,0 GHz ---- GTX 280 @ 738/1543/1368 MHz

Edit: Du könntest das Ranking auch als Tabelle machen.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. April 2010)

@ConNerVos
Sofern größeres Interesse besteht, würde ich es versuchen.

P.S.: Hey, hast mich ja überholt. Spielst Du auch mit diesen Settings? Ich schon.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. April 2010)

Ja was muss muss ne. ^^

Nö könnt ich, aber die Spannung ist mir zu hoch am Prozzi für 24/7 trotz Wakü.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. April 2010)

@ConNerVos

Falls noch jemand wirklich Interesse haben sollte, könntest Du ja weiterhin ne Tabelle erstellen, welche ich nach meinem Urlaub in den Startpost stelle. 
Trotzdem schonmal Danke für Dein Interesse am DX10 - Test mit PhysX 

Sowas interessiert ja sonst keine S**.

Und bei Temperaturen bin ich wohl ein Cheater


----------



## Razor44 (30. April 2010)

Ich wäre dafür mal einen Benchmark ohne OC zu starten. Hab mal vorhin meine GraKa auf 900 / 1275 gestellt und hatte 81,xx.

Just Cause 2 profitiert also enorm vom GPU Takt. Interessant fände ich die Zusammenhänge von Systemen unabhängig vom OC Potential und (User)Talent. Da ich zur Zeit keinen Sinn darin sehe meine 5870 24/7 zu OCen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. April 2010)

Naja brauchst du doch nicht, zwingt dich doch keiner deine Graka oder deinen Prozzi zu übertakten. ^^


@ sentinel1

Hier das ganze mal in Tabellenform ich finde das übersichtlicher. 



*Platz*
 | 
*Username*
 |
*Score*
|
*Prozessor*
 | 
*Graka*
*1.*
 |
*Blechdesigner*
|
*84,94*
|I7-860 @ 4,0 GHz |HD5870 @ 951 / 1349 MHz
*2.*
|
*X Broster*
|
*78,63*
 |Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,7 GHz|HD5870 @ 900 / 1250 MHz
*3.*
 |
*Razor44*
| 
*77,68*
 |Q9550 @ 3,4 GHz |HD5870 @ stock
*4.*
 |
*ConNerVos*
 |
*41,08*
 |Q9650 @ 4,0 GHz |GTX280 @ 738 / 1543/ 1368 MHz
*5.*
 |
*sentinel1*
 |
*40,67*
 |I7-920 @ 4,0 GHz |GTX285 @ 729 / 1585/ 1350 MHz 
PS: Wenn du Hilfe dabei brauchst, dann melde dich per PN!


----------



## Razor44 (30. April 2010)

Q9550 @stock 2,83 Ghz + 5870 @stock 850 / 1200

= 76,56


Q9550 @stock + 5870 @ 900 / 1275

=79,54


Q9550 @3,4 Ghz + 5870 @ 900 / 1275

= 80,70


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. April 2010)

MSPCFreak ------- Score 45,24 - E8500 @ 4,4 GHz ---- HD 4870 790/ 1050 MHz


----------



## Blackwarhammer (30. April 2010)

Blackwarhammer ------- Score 33,11 - E6750 @ 2,66 GHz ---- 2X 8800 gtx @ 630/1350/1000


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. April 2010)

@ Blackwarhammer V-Sync aus!


----------



## Blackwarhammer (1. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal ohne V-sync  

33.85


----------



## sentinel1 (9. Mai 2010)

So bin wieder zurück!

@alle Gibt ja doch noch interessierte User zum Them JC2 - Bench 

@Blackwarhammer

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, wie ich Dein Ergebnis werten soll, denn bei Dir fehlt eine Option "no localization"  ? 
Also sprich, Dir fehlt wohl eine der beiden PhysX - Optionen?!
Schalt mal PhysX ein oder erneuere mal die Treiber falls bereits eingeschaltet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2010)

So hier jetzt mal ein Vergleich mit und ohne PhysX, auf Wunsch vom TE.

Werte der CPU und Graka sind gleich!


----------



## sentinel1 (9. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie ist da noch PhysX an oder? Siehe ganz unten in Deinen Bildern.

Und benche doch mal bitte mit dem gleichen Setup von Platz5, Danke!


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meins:
i7-920@3,9GHz | GTX295@Stock mit PhysX 51.87 | ohne PhysX 90.35


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist da noch PhysX an oder?



Nein war im Treiber ausgestellt.


----------



## glx (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob da jetzt Physix an oder aus ist, kann ich nicht sagen .. Im Control-Center ist es an.
Prozessor ist ein i7 860 ohne OC.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Mai 2010)

@ConNerVos

.. laut Screenshot isses noch an! Und die FPS sind auch quasi gleich, schalt mal manuell ab, die beiden letzten Optionen. 

@glx

Edit: Bitte bei Multi-GPU mit 1920 benchen

@Demo-Nutzer mit Multi-GPU

anscheinend fehlt in der Demo bei Multi-Gpu eine PhysX - Option, deshalb Ranking in nur schwarz. (Bedarf der Klärung?)


----------



## glx (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Bildschirm gibt nur 1920x1080 her .. Geht das auch?  ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Mai 2010)

@glx Sorry, ich meinte auch 1080

@Blackwarhammer

Könntest Du nochmal mit 1920 x 1080 benchen

@xtreme-gamer

performt ja ganz gut die 295er mit nem i7   Respekt!


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (12. Mai 2010)

Mmh Danke. Hat mich auch ein wenig erstaunt, dass sie ohne CUDA gleich mal 40fps mehr hat.

Aber ich spiel sonst immer mit den Einstellungen aus dem ersten Pic, weil ich in jeglichen Situationen keine Ruckler habe und es besser aussieht.
Und 4xAA weil sich mehr einfach nicht lohnt. Man sieht kaum unterschied aber es zieht Fps.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Mai 2010)

So, hab mir erstmal wieder die Führung mit PhysX bei Single-GPU zurückerobert !

Mehr geht aber wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Mai 2010)

@sentinel1 Klein INFO zu den test hier:
*Just cause 2 hat kein PHYSX sondern CUDA!!*
Wenn du das spiel startest steht CUDA da und nicht PhysX.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

Eventuell funzt jetzt CUDA mit ATI ??

News: Nvidia-Grafiktreiber 257.15 - Hybrid-PhysX nicht mehr blockiert | Treiber | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

hirschi-94 | 87.54 | Phenom II 965 C3 @ 4,110 GHz | HD 5870 @ 1033/ 1219


----------



## yello7676 (28. Mai 2010)

yello7676 | 68.44 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,408 GHz | HD 5850 @ 725/ 1000


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2010)

**Update**

Blechdesigner | 87,56 | I7-860 @ 4,3 GHz | HD5870 @ 1001 / 1333




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube jetzt wird gekämpft  


Weiter so! Freue mich auch über Mittelklasse - Benches und natürlich auch mit *CUDA 
*


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2010)

Da habe ich doch auch eins parat 

Blechdesigner | 38,76 | I7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 260 @ 749 / 1578 / 1251




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky-066 (28. Mai 2010)

Smoky-066 | 71.22 | C2Q 9400 @ 3 GHz | HD5870 @ 850 / 1200

So da mach ich auch mal mit ....

Was haltet ihr von den Werten ?

Ach ja ist nicht die Demo sonder Vollversion  "Wüstenlandschaft"
........

Ich möchte mir neuen CPU Kühler noch holen und dann 3,6 ghz schaffen..
oder meint ihr das das gar nix mehr bringt wegen PCI X 1.0 ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

hirschi-94 | 87.98 | Phenom II 965 C3 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1060/ 1280


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

@Smoky-066

Smoky-066 | 71.22 | C2Q 9400 @ 3 GHz | HD5870 @ 850 / 1200

Würdest Du Deine Werte noch reineditieren?

@hirschi-94

Das*Siegerbild* mit frequenzen wäre noch notwendig


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

Was wäre ein Siegerbild? 

Du meinst mit CPU-Z&GPU-Z oder?


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

@hirschi-94

Du hast ja überhaupt kein Screenshot gepostet. Sicherlich vergessen oder?

Edit: Gratulation zum TOP - Scorer


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

Ups sorry 

Hier nochmal

hirschi-94 | 87.98 | Phenom II 965 C3 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1060/ 1280


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (29. Mai 2010)

Bl1zz4rd | 77,26  | X4 965 @ 3,913 GHz | HD 5870 875/1225

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=just2m7ot.png

Eigentlich wollte ich meine Graka auch ocen aber nun habe ich Angst...sie war von Anfang an kaputt und habe 45 Tage auf ne neue warten müssen 
Der RAM wird ingame falsch angezeigt...naja wayne.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

Also flüssig läuft das Game mit 77 FPS definitiv, OCEN ist wohl kaum nötig, außer man will 1ter sein !


----------



## Zhurong (29. Mai 2010)

Zhurong | 52,97 | C2D E6550@3,2GHz | GTX260@721/1260/1448


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

* aufgenommen * NV ohne CUDA , bringt definitiv FPS !


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

Der Therad läuft anscheinend.

Ein Grund nachzulegen. Leider besitze ich noch die 5870 Ref. Kühlung. 1GHz oder Mehr bekomme ich im Game nicht dargestellt - ohne sonderlich an der Spannung-Schraube zu drehen.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass mein Dreikerner im C2 Stepping nicht sonderlich langsamer ist als die aktuellen Quads.

X Broster | 83,90 | PhII X3 720 @ 3,67 GHz | HD5870 @ 975 / 1250


Mehr ist ohne neues Board, um endlich meinen MK-13 zu verbauen, leider nicht drinne.
Dritter ist auch was.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

Oh, ein Stammgast quasi.

Die ATIs hauen ja ordentlich rein.

Morgen oder so mache ich mal nen Vergleichsbench ohne CUDA, dann aber mit 4,2 GHz.

Anbei: Die Phenoms II drücken aber auch ordentlich, wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass JC2 nicht sehr CPU lastig ist...

Und thx für die Gratulation...aber ich denke der Blechdesigner wird wieder aufholen...


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2010)

^^Nö, wird er warscheinlich nicht, da sich sein Model von HD5870 doch sehr zurückhält was die Taktfreudigkeit angeht


----------



## Zhurong (29. Mai 2010)

so nochmal mit cuda 

Zhurong | 34,47 | C2D E6550@3,2GHz | GTX260@721/1260/1448


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

.. so: erster Run mit 4GHz brachte 63,88 FPS, also keine Gefährdung für die ATI - Parade

64,15 FPs mit 4,2 GHz und CUDA off

Bin am Überlegen, ob man sich ein smiley/.gif aussuchen darf, als Erstplatzierter?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, ob man sich ein smiley/.gif aussuchen darf, als Erstplatzierter?



Ich finde die hier immer noch am besten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

@Blechdesigner
Den finde ich auch gut...


EDIT: Wie erstellt man so eine Tabelle?


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (29. Mai 2010)

Wow der Takt der CPU macht ja viel aus  Ganze 0,6 FPS mehr.

Hat man im Fullscreen mehr FPS?^^

Bl1zz4rd | 77,32  | X4 965 @ 4,209 GHz | HD 5870  875/1225




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

Also CF ist bei JC 2 ja mal sowas von grottig 

D3N$0 | 68.80 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5770 CF @ 935/1380MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> Den finde ich auch gut...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wie erstellt man so eine Tabelle?


^^So:
[table*]---|---|---|---
-x-|-x-|-x-|-x-
-o-|-o-|-o-|-o-
...|...|...|...
[/table]


---|---|---|---
-x-|-x-|-x-|-x-
-o-|-o-|-o-|-o-
...|...|...|...
Ist ganz einfach  (nur wenn sie sehr groß/lang wird, wirds langsam aber sicher unübersichtlich beim editieren)


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

@Bl1zz4rd

200 MHz mehr CPU - Takt brachte bei mir auch nur ca. 1 Frame mehr.
Ist doch schön zu wissen wer hier limitiert.



@D3N$0

Für Multi-GPU hat sich eigentlich auf 1920 x 1080 geeinigt, falls möglich, benche mal zum Eintragen in der höheren Auflösung 

Noch besser mit einer 5770 in 1680 ... , haben wir hier noch gar nicht.

@alle 

*update*

Gibt es sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ? 1280 x 1024 oder so?
MULTI - GPU wollte ich wegen der Übersichtlichkeit so belassen und ist nur sinnvoll für hohe Auflösungen, wo die GPU begrenzt.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde die Auflösung so lassen, denn ich glaube kaum das jemand mit ner 5850 in 1280x1024 spielt.

ps. ich will auch den Smiley von hirschi-94 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

thx


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das mit den Auflösungen so belassen, da sonst alle anderen Ergebnisse ungültig werden...


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

Die jetzigen Auflösungen, Unterteilungen bleiben, versprochen.

Ich dachte 1280 eher als extra - Auflösung für Midrange - Rechner, dann aber mit nem Klassenlimit, sprich alles niedriger als GTX 275 und HD5850, wobei sich natürlich mittlerweile viele eine großen Monitor leisten können und die 1280er Auflösung so langsam ausstirbt.

Der aussagelose 3D - Mark wird ja immernoch in 1280 gebencht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich aber genau definieren was dann unter Midrange zählt...

Aber der nächste 3Dmark kommt bald...


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

Full HD packt aber mein Monitor nicht...


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme Dein Ergebnis außer Wertung bei MGPU mit rein, es soll ja auch vorwiegend ein Anhalt für Spieler sein, welche Leistung man von welchem Sys erwarten kann

Falls Du noch Lust hast, kannst ja mal mit einer Karte in 1680 benchen bzw. 1280 benchen.

*udpate*


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

Danke für trotzdem aufnehmen 

So dann eben mal ohne CF:


D3N$0 | 50.11 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5770 @ 935/1380MHz

Somit wird deutlich das hier CF sehr schlecht skaliert...


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

Ist das wirklich der Wüstenbench, die Zeit erscheint mir etwas zu lang?

*update*


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

jep ist der Wüstenbench, wundert mich auch warum der ohne CF länger dauert als mit


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

Ist aufgenommen, Danke. Liegt also leistungstechnisch bei ner GTX 260 circa


----------



## yello7676 (30. Mai 2010)

yello7676 | 81.48 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,408 GHz | HD 5850 @ 900/ 1201 OC


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2010)

*update*  Eine wirklich schnelle 5850   Rang 4 !


----------



## yello7676 (30. Mai 2010)

wird aber leider von meinem PII 720 BE richtig ausgebremst


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

na dann den 4. Core Freischalten oder weiter OCen, aber wie schon gesagt echt guter Score


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2010)

Falls dein 4. Kern defekt ist, wie es bei mir leider der Fall ist, OC´e sie auf 3,7/3,8GHz. Meiner läuft unter LuKü stabil.


----------



## yello7676 (31. Mai 2010)

ich komme einfach nicht über 3,4GHz hab damit auch nicht soviel erfahrungen  genug kühlung ist vorhanden wird max. unter prime 45C° warm und der 4. Kern ist defekt leider.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Mai 2010)

@yello7676

Mit Verlaub, aber ich meine, dass der X3 hier eine mehr oder minder sagenhafte Leistung abliefert und einmal mehr bestätigt:

Viel hilft viel, aber weniger ist mehr! Mit 3 Kernen 4ter, Klassenüberflieger, TOP!

Weniger Kerne, dafür aber mehr Frucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (1. Juni 2010)

Respekt Hast deine Graka aber auch ganz schön getaktet

mal ne Frage: angenommen ich würde meine GTX295 übertakten, zb. Kerntakt, dann würde ich doch die doppelte Power erhalten da ich ja 2 GPU´s gleichzeitig übertakte.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juni 2010)

Nö also durch übertakten wirst du nicht die doppelte Leistung haben...

Wenn du übertaktest, übertaktest du sowieso immer beide GPU's gleichzeitig...


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (1. Juni 2010)

Ja das weis ich ja das ich beide gleichzeitig übertakte. Aber ich meinte damit, dass ich ja praktisch 2 mal hochtakte und dadurch ja beide chip´s schneller werden.

Also wenn ich zb. eine takte dann bekomm ich ja mehr Frames, wenn ich aber zb. 2 takte müsste ich ja mehr Leistung bekommen als wenn ich nur eine Übertakte und das geschieht bei Mulit-GPU doch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juni 2010)

Ja du bekommst beim Zweiten Chip die gleiche Steigerung wie beim Ersten, also auch ein besseres Ergebnis als mit einem ... ist aber auch logisch oder!?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (1. Juni 2010)

Ja schon aber sind es nicht die logischen Sachen die man nicht versteht.

Und auserdem wollte ich mich  nur mal versichern. Nicht das ich mich beim Übertakten mal wundere warum ich viel höhere FPS erhalte als andere


----------



## yello7676 (1. Juni 2010)

vielleicht teste ich morgen mal mal 950/1250 oder höher und dieses WE beschäftige ich mich mit dem übertakten von meiner CPU


----------



## yello7676 (3. Juni 2010)

yello7676 | 84.13 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,408 GHz | HD 5850 @ 950/ 1203 OC 

ich habe heute mit 950/1203 gebencht mehr geht ohne bessere CPU nicht


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Juni 2010)

*update *

*Rang 3*


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (5. Juni 2010)

Iwie passt Rang 3 vor dem 4. nicht ganz...von der Logik her^^


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, der Screenshot von yello7676 sieht auf den ersten Blick authentisch aus, falls Du darauf anspielst?!
Ansonsten spielen auch noch das BS, Arbeitsspeicher, Hintergrundprogramme, *Treiber(-einstellungen !!!)* usw. eine gewisse Rolle.


----------



## yello7676 (5. Juni 2010)

also ich benutze win 7 32bit habe 4GB drin treiber ist der CCC 10.5 drauf sonst ist alles standart eingestellt und ich benutze AMD Fusion damit quetsch ich die letten Fps raus^^


----------



## Andersenx (8. Juni 2010)

So hier sind meine Benchbilder, hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemacht. 

I7-920 @ 4200 (GHZ) 6 GB (RAM)  (295) ohne OC


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Juni 2010)

Der Bench war soweit OK.

Zum Eintragen in die Tabelle, benötige ich noch die Hardware-Config, siehe Startpost 


> Sentinel1 | 40,67 | I7-920 @ 4,0 GHz | 285GTX 729/ 1585/ 1350




Ansonsten: Gratulation zum  ** RANG 1 ** bei *Multi-GPU*


----------



## Andersenx (9. Juni 2010)

Gehts hier eigentlich noch weiter


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

Da ist aber einer ungeduldig!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

So dann will ich mal mir den letzten Platz sichern, leider konnte ich keinen richtigen screen machen. Das liegt vermutlich an meiner alten PS2 Tastatur. Aber egal.

System 

 Nobody | 43,71 | AMD 955 @ 3,5 Ghz | ATI 5850 normal Takt |

Einen richtigen Screen reiche ich noch nach wenn meine neue Tastatur hier ist.


----------



## yello7676 (9. Juni 2010)

ist aber ziehmlich mager guck dir an was ich mit meinem PHII und einer hinbekomme 5850


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

V-sync ist bei dir aus, bei mir ist es an.....

Und die graka läuft auf normalen Takt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

Hop Hop die Graka muss leiden...trau dich 

MSI Afterburner ist dein Freund


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

Nee nicht wirklich..... Wenn ich was einstelle und auf übernehmen drücke springt der Wert wieder auf den Ursprungswert zurück. Und die CPU naja kennst die storry ja.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2010)

Hehe was stellst du denn ein?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

775 den core clock und 1125 den memory Den rest kann ich nicht einstellen.Ich hab versucht den voltage frei zu schalten aber ohne erfolg. und wenn ich den core clock nach oben setzen will springt er wieder zurück. 

Langsamm fühle ich mich verar....


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (9. Juni 2010)

Benche doch noch mal mit den richtigen Einstellungen.... Da dürften ein paar FPS mehr drinne sein.


----------



## X Broster (9. Juni 2010)

yello7676 schrieb:


> yello7676 | 84.13 | Phenom II X3 720 @ 3,408 GHz | HD 5850 @ 950/ 1203 OC
> 
> ich habe heute mit 950/1203 gebencht mehr geht ohne bessere CPU nicht


Glückwunsch, wie nichts meinen 720er + 5870 übertrumpft.

Das muss am neuen 10.5 liegen. Ich denke in ein - zwei Wochen gibt´s ein Update meinerseits.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. Juni 2010)

** update **

@Nobody 2.0 
- bei Single-GPU, bitte mit 1680er Auflösung benchen 

Anbei: Das CUDA - Wasser ist echt kein Verlust, es ist schon fast fraglich, ob es mit CUDA besser ausschaut?!
Sprich: Hier haben ATI - Karten keinen spielerischen Nachteil.

CUDA - Wasser - Video auf Startpost!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juni 2010)

So aber jetzt ich hoffe es passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nobody |76,29 | AMD 955 @ 3,6 GHz | ATI 5850 | 4 Gb Ram | Win 7 Ultimate


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2010)

Schrotti | 99,05 | Core i7 860@3,3GHz + HT + Turbo | GTX 480 @ default


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (10. Juni 2010)

Bääm. Er zielt, wirft und trifft... 

Extreme-Gamer |103,85 | i7 920 @ 3,9GHz | GTX295 @ 680MHz | 1450MHz | 1200MHz


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2010)

Dann schalte in der Auflösung auch die letzten beiden Optionen an.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Juni 2010)

** update **

Die 1te 480er und gleich Rang 1 , ebenfalls zurückerobert von extreme-gamer bei Multi-GPU


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (10. Juni 2010)

@Schrotti: nein ich kann mit und ohne CUDA benchen. ist ja beides vorhanden. 

vllt. werde ich morgen nochmal bischen takten


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2010)

Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> @Schrotti: nein ich kann mit und ohne CUDA benchen. ist ja beides vorhanden.
> 
> vllt. werde ich morgen nochmal bischen takten



Einen habe ich für dich.

GTX 480 in deiner Auflösung mit OC.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Juni 2010)

Ihr könntet Euch mit CUDA vergleichen!


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nur die Graka übertaktet.

Schrotti | 62,92 | Core i7 860@3,3GHz + HT + Turbo | GTX 480 @ 850/2000

mit CUDA in 1920x1080


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juni 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Graka übertaktet.
> 
> Schrotti | 62,92 | Core i7 860@3,3GHz + HT + Turbo | GTX 480 @ 850/2000
> 
> mit CUDA in 1920x1080




Nur die Graka ?  Oder vieleicht auch den hier ?


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juni 2010)

Schon auch die CPU aber 3,3GHz ist kein wirkliches übertakten.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Juni 2010)

@ Schrotti: Übertaktet ist Übertaktet

Gibt dann gleich ein Update...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juni 2010)

Würde ich auch mal sagen und von 2,8 auf 3,3 Na das ist schon ein stück. 500 mhz Erhöhen die System Leistung schon deutlich.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (11. Juni 2010)

Extreme-Gamer | 65,08 | i7 920 @ 3,9GHz | GTX295 @ 680MHz | 1450MHz |  1200MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (11. Juni 2010)

Schrotti | 75,20 | Core i7 860@4,2GHz | GTX 480 @ 860GPU/1990RAM


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Juni 2010)

** update **

Die 480 GTX skaliert mit steigendem CPU - Takt noch ordentlich nach oben 

Über 12 FPS mit CUDA ! Heftig


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Dann will ich auch mal zur Tabelle beitragen, gegen die scheiß Thermis ist ja leider nicht an zu stinken :

Folterknecht | 77.63 | C2Q 9550 @ 4,2 GHz | HD 5870 @ stock (850/1200)

alles luftgekühlt unter Win7 Pro 64bit und Treiberversion 10.5



Hab mal etwas experimentiert und der Unterschied zw. 2,8 GHz und 4,2 GHz liegt bei 1,35 FPS 


Gruß

Folterknecht


P.S.: Der GraKa werd ich auch noch Beine machen, keine Sorge!


----------



## yello7676 (13. Juni 2010)

was ein leistungs unterschied xD  ne mal im erst Just Cause 2 braucht mehr Grafikkartenleistung als CPU wie man sieht^^ viel glück beim übertakten von deiner 5870


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

** update **   Da geht bestimmt noch was!


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

update folterknecht:

jo geht noch mehr, auf die schnelle und ohne Feintuning folgendes:

Folterknecht | 86.39 | C2Q 9550 @ 4,2 GHz | HD 5870 @ 1001/1251


Ich hab die Karte erst 1,5 Wochen und noch keine rechte Vorstellung was sie wirklich kann - oc-mäßig.


@yellow7676:
welchen Treiber hast Du genommen?


----------



## Schrotti (13. Juni 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal zur Tabelle beitragen, gegen die scheiß Thermis ist ja leider nicht an zu stinken :



So schlimm ist das überhaupt nicht mit der Hitze wie immer alle behaupten.

Ich schau nachher auch nochmal ohne CUDA.


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

@Schrotti:

Mit Aquarium im Rechner ist gut reden ... .


----------



## Schrotti (13. Juni 2010)

Die Graka ist noch mit Luft am werkeln.

PS: Erst das Spiel zu ende schauen.


----------



## yello7676 (13. Juni 2010)

ich hab den 10.5er drauf der ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht so gut finde ich. Bin gespannt was der 10.6er bringen wird


----------



## Schrotti (13. Juni 2010)

Schrotti | 114,10 | Core i7 860@3,3GHz + HT + Turbo | GTX 480 @ 860/2000


----------



## yello7676 (13. Juni 2010)

OMG!  da komme ich mit meinen PC nicht nach^^ aber ich bin auch nicht schlecht mit meinen PH II und meiner HD 5850


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

** update **

Wie gefällt Euch denn das CUDA - Wasser ? ---- siehe Startpost - video


----------



## Schrotti (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte erst ein Problem.

Spiel gekauft und dann installiert. Dadurch war die Demo mit dem Benchszenario weg (in der Vollversion gibt es andere Benchmark Durchläufe).

Also neuen Acc angelegt und noch mal die Demo gezogen (geht ja schnell bei VDSL 50).

Ich schau mir das Wasser mal an.


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

@sentinel1:

Wieso steht da "-3" bei mir drinne in der Tabelle?


----------



## Schrotti (13. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht weil du in 1600x1200 gebencht hast statt 1680x1050 oder aber um wie viele Plätze du dich verbessert hast.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil du in 1600x1200 gebencht hast statt 1680x1050 oder aber um wie viele Plätze du dich verbessert hast.



@Folterknecht   eigentlich um 3 Plätze verbessert

Benche unbedingt in 1680er, sonst muss ich Dein altes Ergebnis nehmen, da ungültig.

@Schrotti

Der Wüstenbench in der Vollversion soll aber FPS - mäßig dem der Demo gleich sein ?!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

Hmm Nobody auf Platz 9 neee das geht nicht ich will Platz 8 wieder haben. Also wert ich wohl etwas Takten müssen. Die Graka lief bei den Bench auf Stock. Ich werde einen machen wo sie getaktet wird. Ach und ich weiß nicht ob es was macht. Ich habe auch über der Vollversion gebencht.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

@Nobody 

1 Kern abschalten könnte evtl. ein Geheimtipp zu mehr FPS sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Nobody
> 
> 1 Kern abschalten könnte evtl. ein Geheimtipp zu mehr FPS sein



Ja nee is klar und vlt noch die Graka etwas runter nehmen und eine schwächere CPU... dann läuft es 

*Bl1zz4rd mach dich bereit zu weichen.... Am Donnerstag wenn meine neue CPU da ist..*


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Juni 2010)

Hehe Nobody das wird dir auch nichts nüzen da nämlich spätestnes am Dienstag meine 5870 da ist und dann wird die Tabelle erstmal etwas abgeändert


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel ist vermutlich auf 3 Kernen optimiert, siehe X3 - Ergebnisse, das macht schon Sinn.

PCGH konnte dieses Phänomen bei einigen Konsolentiteln ebenfalls bestätigen, kein Witz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

Also muss ich nur früher Benchen als du und etwas mehr Takten und einen Jocker neheen und dienste beenden... Dann kannst du einpacken hehe...

edit dann muss ich noch fix einen X3 organiesieren... Und eine 480 GTX...


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Juni 2010)

Kannst du gerne machen am besten haust du dich jetzt gleich auf Platz 8, damit es dann mam nächste Woche nicht so schlimm wird wenn ich dann mt nem neuen Score aufkreuze 

Aber was ich nicht versteh selbt wenn es nur auf 3 Kerne optimiert ist müsste es doch egal sein ob da noch ein 4. ist, der wird dann eben nicht genutzt.
Achja wenn wir es schon von Multicore Unterstüzung haben bei Napoleon Toal War ist das nicht zu finden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Juni 2010)

Ne leider geht das nicht. Mogen baue ich die CPU raus. Und solange ich keine andere habe ist das Benchen etwas schwierig. Aber mal so gefragt wer ist so Blöd und Programiert auf Krübel Core ? entweder Dual oder Quad.


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

1600x1200=1920000

1680x1050=1764000

daraus folgt ich gehöre auf Platz 1!!!


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

@Folterknecht
Wenn Du ein BenchBild lieferst, na sicher 
edit: vermutlich 1ter Platz hinter Schrotti

Viele Konsolentitel laufen wohl mit 3 Kernen besser !


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

Reicht leider nur für den ersten bei den ATIs!

Folterknecht | 88.25 | C2Q 9550 @ 4,2 GHz | HD 5870 @ 1024/1261


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

aber 16:9 sieht echt ******* aus


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

Gratulation und dafür musst Du nicht wie mancher GTX 400er 
Besitzer wegen zu viel Abwärme in Badehose zöckeln  

Sollte ein Spaß sein


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juni 2010)

Ist das ein Bug mit der RAM-Anzeige bei Just Cause2? Wunder mich schon die ganze Zeit warum er nur 4GB anzeigt.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juni 2010)

32 - Bit only ?!


----------



## X Broster (13. Juni 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 32 - Bit only ?!


Nein, Siehe Catalyst Treiber im GPU-Z.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte hier mal meine Zweifel an den Benchmark von yellow anmelden.

Ich erreiche mit der Selben Taktrate der Graka und 3,9 GHZ auf der CPU bei weitem nicht so viele Frames zusammen. Und das obwohl ich einen Kern mehr habe.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

dann schmeiß mal amd fusion an das quetscht die letzten FPS raus^^

und außerdem ist mein Nickname nicht "yellow" sondern yello oder yello7676


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe alle Profile ausprobiert und auch selber welche erstellt. Ohne erfolg. Die CPU lief auf 3,8 und die Graka lief höher als bei deinen Takt. Also schon auf 5780 Niveau und denoch hab ich deine Werte nicht erreicht. Sorry aber ich halte die Werte für einen Fake. Ich kann sie nicht nachvollziehen da sie einfach viel zu hoch sind. Selbst mit XP schaft man das mm nach nicht. Und selbst meine 5850 läuft schneller stock als viele andere. Aber solche Frame zahlen bekommt sie nicht zusammen. Nichtmal mit takten. Erst wenn ich eine geringere Auflösung nehme dann komm ich auf diese Werte.


----------



## X Broster (14. Juni 2010)

Da hast du schon recht. Mein 720er ist höher getaktet, habe eine 5870, nicht 5850, und Diese mit mehr Takt. Aber weniger FPS. 
Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

ich versuch heute noch ein video zu machen dann könnt ihr mir glauben


----------



## Schrotti (14. Juni 2010)

@yello7676 

warum zeigt dein Screen eigentlich nur 2047MB an? Nutzt du noch XP?


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

Just Cause 2 unterstützt kein Windows XP bzw. Dx 9 mehr ich nutze Win 7 32bit daher die 2047 MB


----------



## Schrotti (14. Juni 2010)

Ahh ok.

Konnte mir nicht vorstellen das jemand Windows 7 in der 32bit Version nutzt.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

also ich ahbe zwar kein video weil ich keine vernüftige Kamera habe (um ein Video zu machen) aber dafür habe ich ein gutes bild gemacht  

PS:Ich habe auf den Bilder aber 2fps weniger da ich meine auf 2,8ghz takten musste da ich den 4.ten kern  fregeschaltet habe  vorher war die CPU auf 3,4ghz mit 3 Kernen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ne also sorry ich halt es immer noch für einen Fake....
Ganz einfach weil ich gesehen habe das meine CPU auf 3,9 GHz und die Graka auf genau diesen einstellungen nicht soviele Punkte gebracht haben. Und da kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen das jemand der ne schwächere CPU hat mehr Frames bekommt als ich sorry aber da stimmt etwas nicht. Aber ich will noch keine konkreden Anschuldigungen verlauden da ich zz keine voll funktionierende CPU habe. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Juni 2010)

Es könnte evtl. auch an den 3 Kernen liegen, einfach mal testen (im BIOS abschalten).


----------



## Folterknecht (14. Juni 2010)

Eigenartig ist das schon, daß mußt Du zugeben. Als ich das erste mal die Tabelle genauer beäugt hab, hab ich mich an der ein oder anderen Stelle gewundert.

Allerdings ist das Spiel auch ein Konsolenport, von daher würd ich mich nicht groß an diesem Bench hoch ziehen. 

Hab heute mal den 9.12 installiert, da ich mit "Panzers - Cold War" momentan Ärger habe, und mußte feststellen, daß der Treiber gleich mal 5 FPS weniger bringt.


----------



## Schrotti (14. Juni 2010)

Warum nutzt ihr kein fraps für die Bildschirmfotos?

So erkennt man ja kaum was.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Selbst wenn es an den Kernen liegt müsste ich mit 3,9 GHz deutlich mehr Frames haben. Als mit nur 3 en auf 3,4 oder 4 auf 2,8.... Wirklich irgendetwas ist faul ich kann es nur noch nicht beweisen.


----------



## Schrotti (14. Juni 2010)

Kein Benchwindows am Start?

Ich habe noch einmal Windows 7 und auch Windows XP installiert nur zum benchen.
Das ganze hat den Vorteil, das es nicht zugemölt ist mit diversen Programmen und Antiviren Proggis.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Juni 2010)

Das 32 - Bit Win 7 könnte auch ein Faktor sein !


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

ich Bench einfach mal ohne übertaktung und ohne amd fusion

ich gebe wohl zu das die FPS doch schon extrem hoch sind aber wenn es so ist dann ist es halt so.

@Nobody  2.0 ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das Sentinel1 mit nem i7 920 @ 4,0 GHz Gebencht hat und auf weniger fps kommst als du??? Damit will ich sagen das es kaum bis gar nicht auf die CPU ankommt...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich will dir ja nichts vorwerfen. Da ich es noch nicht beweisen kann. Aber ich finde es komisch. Sehr Komisch da es meines erachtens nicht sein kann. Es gehtb ja nichtmal um die CPU. Sondern mehr um die Graka. Ich hab ein Frisches Windows. Und da soll meine 5850 die @ stock besser ist als andere 5850, auf den Takt wie deine Langsammer sein ? Und das mit nen stärkeren Prozessor ? Ne also da fehlt mir die Vorstellungskraft. Ich werde aber Warten müssen bis meine CPU da ist bis ich weiter Testen kann. Und ja ich habe auch Fusion genommen.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

vielleicht leigt es ja an windows 32bit?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ob nun 32 oder 64 Bit ist für die Frames egal. 32 bit hat keinen Vorteil sondern eher den Nachteil das es nicht soviel Hauptspeicher Adressieren kann wie 64 Bit. Ich verwende allerdings ein 64 Bit Win 7 Ultimate. Aber das ist in Nobody edition also sollte es keine Probleme machen.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Juni 2010)

32 - Bit sollte bei einer Konsolenportierung deutlich schneller sein, kürzere Adressen, optimierte Adressierung, keine Emulation.

Edit: Ich würde sagen: zwischen 2 - 10% Mehrleistung könnten durch ne schlechte Portierung drinn sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn das solche einflüsse mit sich bringt dann sollte vermerkt werden welches OS man benutzt....

Sobald mein System wieder laufen kann mach ich nen Test und Instaliere 32 bit und 64 bit.


----------



## yello7676 (14. Juni 2010)

das würde mich jez auch interessieren


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

So jetzt Sichere ich mir mal den 5. Platz 

D3N$0 | 84.81 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 950/1300MHz


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2010)

Ach komm da geht doch noch was mit deiner 5870


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

@D3N$0

Lädst Du bitte noch das korrekte Bench-Bild hoch, sonst müsste ich den Eintrag wieder zurücknehmen, ich denke es war ein Versehen von Dir.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

Ohha da muss sich Nobody viel einfallen lassen um sich zu verbessern.... 
Wie teuer war doch gleich eine 5980 ?


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

So verbessert 

Hm naja die Karte will irgendwie nocht höher als 955/1300 
Naja ich werde gleich nochmal mit demn Asus Smart Doctor, da es das einzige Programm ist mit der ich die VCore erhöhen kann 

@ Nobody

Ich hatte dich gewarnt


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2010)

Dann solltest du locker die 1000 MHz knacken


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

So jetzt aber 

D3N$0 | 86.76 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1000/1301MHz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

Aus D3N$0 aus. Sitz, PC aus, Graka raus und die an Nobody zur überprüfung schicken. sie ist konfesziert nach § 172 				Absatz 2 des BMG konfesziert. 

Na warte irgendwann wenn meine CPU da ist und eingebaut ist und Läuft und ich Zeit habe und die Volts der Graka ändern kann wars das mit deinem Vorsprung.


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

Was § 172                 Absatz 2? Vollmacht?

Nix gibts 

Hehe das war aber noch nicht alles denke ich die GPU macht hoffentlich Mehr als 1000MHz jedoch ist der Speicher bei 1301MHz am Limit mehr erzeugt Fehler


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

schau hier Post 994  
Und ich sagte aus denke mal sozial an Nobody mit seinen System.... Aber wir werden sehen wenn ich alles da haben sollte und mein Rechner mal in Teil 2 übergeht. Dann wars das mit deinen Vorsprung.

Was für eine 5870 ist das ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2010)

@D3N$0


> Nix gibts



Genau...du wirst mich nicht einholen


----------



## Folterknecht (16. Juni 2010)

Mir wird das unheimlich ... .

Bin gerade dabei meine 5870 auf Accelero S1 und VRM5 um zu rüsten, mal sehen ob sich dann noch was machen läßt an den FPS. Die i.M. verbaute 8400 GS ist zwar silent aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

Es ist eine Ausu EAH5870 *V2*

Eigentlich hatte ich das Referenz Design bestellt... 

Naja egal mal sehen ob sie da bleibt.

Tja Hirschi du wolltest es so, jetzt lässt du mir keine Ruhe Mehr


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

Ja klasse hirschi mach es mir noch schwieriger euch zu fangen. Naja hier mein Plan eurer unterwerfung

1. Hardware morgen bekommen
2. Hardware morgen einbauen
3. Benchen
4. etwas höer einstellen und Benchen und Yellow überholen.
5. Urlaub fahren
6. HW Justieren und max score holen.
7. Veränderungen am System bis es soweit alles klappt
8. euch überholen. 

klingt gut so mach ich das 

Aber du hast keine getaktete ? und wenn die volts einstellbar ist würde ich sie behalten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2010)

D3N$0

Ich habe die gleiche Karte hehe...

@Nobody
Ohh nein Nobody fährt in den Urlaub...

Aber Punkt 8 musst du leider herausstreichen


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

Etwas an FPS ist noch zu holen bei ATI und der 5870, im luxx - Forum ist der höchste ATI - Wert bei Single-GPU bei 93,71 - i7-860@4,4Ghz - HD5870@1120/1340


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juni 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Etwas an FPS ist noch zu holen bei ATI und der 5870, im luxx - Forum ist der höchste ATI - Wert bei Single-GPU bei 93,71 - i7-860@4,4Ghz - HD5870@1120/1340



noch... das haben wir ähm ich bald.

Mich würde mal Interessieren was hirsch und D3N$0 für ein OS haben.


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

Das will ich doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

Phenom ll X4 965 BE @3,78GHz

GTX 480 @770/1848/1540MHz


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

@Riot_deluxe

Die FPS sind OK, aber etwas karg, eventuell kannst Du ja noch etwas optimieren ?!

Probier mal den neuen Treiber aus, wahlweise auch Win7 32 Bit (falls möglich).


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

@sentinel1

Kannst Du bitte noch einmal ändern? Der CPU war nur @3,78GHz... Hatte vergessen auf 4,0GHz zu stellen...

Jo, optimieren:

In zwei Wochen mit Wakü und

Phenom ll X4 965 BE @4,2GHz

GTX 480 @880/2000/1760MHz


Warum zeigt der Benchmark eigentlich nur 4GB an?


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

Edit: 4 GB wohl bei 64 Bit und 2 GB bei 32 Bit

Das Spiel wird wohl kaum 2 GB benötigen eher 1 GB.


Da muss aber etwas Anderes noch hinter stecken, sitzt die Karte auch in einem X16 - Slot? 

4,5 FPS mehr als eine übertaktete 285er ist etwas schmall, wird Deine Karte überhaupt heiß (Full Load)?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

Ja geht auf 86Grad und ist in einem x16-Slot...

Ich benche jetzt noch mal 4GHz Cpu und 800GHZ GPU...


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

Edit: *VSYNC AUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Danke 
Ich werde ja doch alt.

Das ist irgend etwas faul ...??  

Den 256er Treiber hast Du?   Und es läuft kein anderes Spiel im Hintergrund?

Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Phenom II so schlecht mit der GTX 480 skaliert, das wäre ....


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

*Settings Fail* 

Ich nutze Win7 Professional x64 

Naja hier mal mein bestes Ergebniss für heute, aber so schnell gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen 

D3N$0 | 87.90 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1026/1301MHz


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

Bencht ihr alle im Vollbild-Modus?


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich läuft doch nur Vollbild - Modus oder?

Aber BITTE: VSYNC AUS


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

Nun mit 4,0GHz CPU und 800/2000/1600MHz

VSYNC  ist aus und Treiber und so auch alle auf dem neusten Stand. Ich denke der CPU ist hier der Flaschenhals...

Ich denke mit Wakü und 4,2GHz CPU und 880GHz GPU dürfte ich so auf 80FPS kommen...

Trotzdem sehr komisch, dass bei mir nicht mehr geht als mit einer 5870 mit Phenom ll 965...


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Screen ist aber V-Sync immernoch an


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

Also auch mit VSYNC aus nur 72

Ich habe mal zum Vergleich einen anderen Benchmark gemacht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/93312-benchmark-heaven-10.html

Habe mit genau den gleichen Einstellungen wie ein User (Post #98) der ebenfalls eine 480 hat gebencht. Dort habe ich 20FPS mehr als der User...

Irgendwie mag meine CPU? den Just Cause 2 Demo - Benchmark wohl nicht...


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Juni 2010)

Dann ist im *Treiber* eventuell *VSync an*


----------



## Schrotti (17. Juni 2010)

Jau irgendwas macht er verkehrt.

Die Karte sollte locker höhere fps Raten schaffen (zumal der Phenom 2 X4 mit über 4GHz läuft).


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

Leute ich habe absolut kein Plan mehr, der VSYNC ist auch im Treiber aus...

Wie gesagt, bei anderen Benchs komme ich sehr hoch, hier z.b. auf den 3. Platz wenns mal eingetragen wird:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ergebnisse-unigine-heaven-2-0-updated-12.html


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Juni 2010)

Mach mal nen Bench wo VSYNC auf AUS steht. (mit dem aktuellen Treiber für GTX 4xxx only)

Im Benchbild muss VSYNC auf aus stehen !!!


----------



## Boti261980 (19. Juni 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Nun mit 4,0GHz CPU und 800/2000/1600MHz
> Ich denke der CPU ist hier der Flaschenhals...


 
Hi, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!
Ich habe mit dem 965 @ C&Q & C1E mit 2x GTX285 1GB im SLi über 90FPS...

MfG


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Boti..

Bei Multi-GPU hatten wir uns auf eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 geeinigt, falls es ein Eintrag in die Rangliste werden soll.

Als Vergleich zu Riot_deluxe muss man Bedenken, dass die GTX 480 einen anderen Aufbau hat als die G2xx - Serie und somit wohl nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Boti261980 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo sentinel1,
aber selbstverständlich möchte ich einen Eintrag in die Liste! 

Boti261980 | 87,30 | PhII 965 @ C&Q | 2x GTX285 1GB 690/ 1476 / 1250

System wie oben, man muß aber Bedenken, dass bei mir die Objektdetails auf "Sehr hoch" eingestellt sind. 

MfG


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2010)

Schrotti | 126,24 | Core i7 860@4GHz + HT | GTX 480 @ 915/2000


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Juni 2010)

NACHSCHLAG:

Folterknecht | 89,54 | Q9550 @4,2GHz | HD5870 @ 1042/1272


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Juni 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an Schrotti für den 'Over-All-King',
.. leistungstechnisch mit nem fähigen I7@OC gehört die GTX4xx wohl derzeit in die 'Champions League'  

@Schrotti

.. ein Bench-Run mit Win7@32-Bit wäre noch interessant, denn bei Dir scheint ja wohl weder die CPU, noch die GPU zu bremsen, so könnte man das BS als FPS-Bremse ausfindig machen können?


----------



## Schrotti (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe kein Windows 7 32bit.


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Juni 2010)

So da bin ich wieder 

D3N$0 | 90.36 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1061/1315MHz


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juni 2010)

ÄÄÄTSCH! --- Hasch mich ... 

Folterknecht | 91,77 | Q9550 @4,2GHz | HD5870 @ 1065/1301


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Juni 2010)

du weist schon dass ich das als Herausforderung sehe?  
Pass auf gleich kommt der Gegenschlag


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juni 2010)

Na sei bloß vorsichtig, nicht daß Dir Dein "Aquarium" noch anfängt über zu kochen ... !


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Juni 2010)

Hm kochen tut da nix, jedoch muss ich mich geschlagen geben ich komme einfach nicht höher 
Egal 3. Platz geht auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juni 2010)

Meine Karte ist übrigens Referenzdesign ...


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Juni 2010)

Referenz wollte ich eigentlich auch, jedoch is sie sogut wie nicht mehr zu bekommen...


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juni 2010)

Hab sie auch nur gebraucht gekauft. Aber alles andere (als Ref-Design) kommt eigentlich für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage. Der Vorgänger bei GTX260 war ne 65nm Version von XFX mit 216 SP. Wenn Sapphire die Vapor-X mit Volterra-Chips bauen würde, da könnt ich schwach werden, aber so ... außen hui innen pfui ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Juni 2010)

^^Dein Vorgänger ist ja hier auch wieder zu finden


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Kannst ja mal versuchen mit der 5870 und der GTX260 die Cuda-Wertung an Dich zu reißen ... !


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Juni 2010)

**update**

ATI + CUDA klappt leider nicht, nur ATI + PhysX


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

Ossus | 66,30 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,7 GHz | HD5850 @ 765 / 1125

Joar, das ist meiner


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Juni 2010)

**update**

Das erste Sixpack


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Juni 2010)

Und dann so ein grottiges Ergebniss


----------



## Ossus (27. Juni 2010)

Grafikkarte bremst ungemein


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Juni 2010)

Warum hat dann yellow mit einer 5850 und einem x3 knapp 20fps mehr? 

Also schnell mal Hand an der Graka anlegen und ihr die Sporen geben


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Juni 2010)

Einfach mal die PCGH 7/2010 lesen und wissen wieso


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Juni 2010)

Hab ich leider nicht zur Hand


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Juni 2010)

Der X6 wirkt hier wohl etwas kontraproduktiv, am Besten via Software 3 Kerne abschalten und erneut benchen!

* * Just bench **


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

So ich habe mein Versprechen nicht vergessen. Aber es geht gerade etwas drunter und Trüber zu lesen ab hier 
Jedenfalls hab ich aber noch angeangen zu benchen und Testen Also XP mit 32 Bit bringt ca 8 Frames mehr, XP 64 Bit 8 Frames mehr, Vista 32 Bit -3 Frames, Vista 64 bit -4 Frames, Win 7 32 bit - 1 Frame, Win 7 64 bit war mein vergleichwert siehe dazu vorne. 
Dann die CPU 3 Kerne haben weniger auswirkung als gedacht aber sie bieten ca 10 Frames mehr. Ich habe core 3 deaktiviert. 

Alle werte entstanden mit der gleichen Knfiguration Von Hard und Software. Ich hatte einfach jedes OS Instaliert und Vierenschutz, Browser, Open office und Adobe drauf gelegt. Bilder Ähm ja jetzt habt ihr mich ... Gelöscht als ich die Platten gewiped hatte. Aber dann eiskalt die Bilder vergessen sorry.

edit Platz 8 in 1 oder 2 Wochen ich komme mach dich bereit.... Vlt auch 7


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (4. Juli 2010)

naja nach "nicht viel" sieht mir das nicht aus. Wenn du mit XP 32 bencht und dazu noch 3 Kerne, könntest du dich an 2er Stelle setzten mit 94 FPS.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Stimmt... Das hätte ich machen können. Allerdings sind die Benches hier nur wie man Spielt. Und wegen einen Spiel nehm ich nicht xp 32 bit und nur 3 Kerne. Is mir bisl zu blöd. Wenn ich Zeit habe mach ich das noch mal und lösch dann nicht die Bilder ​


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (4. Juli 2010)

naja du must ja nicht immer mit den einstellungen  spielen. Ist ja nur für den Bench gedacht und wenn man da 18 FPS rauskitzeln kann warum nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Vlt wenn die andere Graka da ist


----------



## Folterknecht (4. Juli 2010)

Ist hier denn überhaupt XP erlaubt? Unterstützt doch nur DirectX 9 und ist dann ja kein Wunder, daß Du da schneller wärst als in DX10 unter Vista oder Win7!


----------



## yello7676 (4. Juli 2010)

wollte ich auch grade schreiben win xp unterstützt doch nur DX 9 und Just Cause läuft nur mit DX10 sprich Vista/7 also wird das wohl nichts mit win xp^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Also der Bench lief eigentlich. Keine Ahnung warum ich hab es nur getestet. Aber ich hab auch nicht aufgepasst wo der Bench lief keine Ahnung was da kam. Ich hatte nur kurz das ergebnis notiert und fertig. Vlt handelte es sich um einen Fehler was auch sein kann. Ich weiß es soweit das das Spiel beim instalieren gezickt hat und ich etliches drehen musste. So das es dann auch startete da dachte ich das wohl XP mugen macht. 

Ich werde es bei gelegenheit erneut testen. Mal sehen was da so geht.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (4. Juli 2010)

uhm richtig hab ich garnichtmehr dran gedacht bei XP


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Aber wiso konnte ich es dann instalieren ? Ich versuch es noch mal das will ich jetzt wissen.


----------



## yello7676 (4. Juli 2010)

hast du es über steam installiert???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

Nein über DVD...

Ging es wirklich nicht bei euch ? Warum ging es nach einer weile bei mir ? Ich raf das nicht. Ich versuch es nun mal.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juli 2010)

Das funktioniert nicht was Nobody schreibt.

Just Cause 2 benötigt DX 10 und das kann XP nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

Warum ging das dann so etwas wie ein Benchmark ? Ich verstehs nicht. Gestern hab ichs nicht mehr geschaft zu Testen ich versuchs heute.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

Ah ich hab euch alle nur verar..... mich auch......

Also ich hab mal Win XP direkt instaliert. Und auch das Game. Und siehe da es arbeitet wirklich nicht. Warum hat es nun bei mir geklappt ? Naja wenn man eine Vista Version nimmt die total auf XP umgemünst wird dann jo hat man Just Cause unter XP zumindest oberflächlich. 

Ich war beim Bench und instalieren ja nicht dabei. Das habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben. Und da hatte ich eben eine Vista xp style instaliert und nicht XP. Tia und deshalb ging es... Mein Fehler sorry ich sollte mir angewöhnen die DVDs zu beschriften.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juli 2010)

Self owned


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Juli 2010)

Ja ich dachte auch wie blöd muss man sein  Naja ich hab mir jetzt einen Stift zum CDs beschriften besorgt. 

Also ich gehe CDs beschriften....


----------



## yello7676 (5. Juli 2010)

na dann viel spaß xD


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Juli 2010)

verschreib Dich nicht!


----------



## Dark-Freak (5. Juli 2010)

Dark-Freak| 75.65 | PII X6 1090T @ 3,2GHz | HD 5870 @ 850/1200MHz                  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...406-just-cause-2-demo-benchmark-jc2.jpg?stc=1


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T nicht 1095T
CPUz zeigts falsch an


----------



## Dark-Freak (5. Juli 2010)

wurde geändert chef


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Juli 2010)

1. Bild zu groß bitte nur anhängen nicht in den Beitrag einfügen
2. Richtige Schreibweise bitte beachten! Hier ein Bsp. von mir:

 D3N$0 | 90.36 | PII X4 955 @ 4GHz | HD 5870 @ 1061/1315MHz


----------



## Dark-Freak (5. Juli 2010)

so müsste alles ok sein


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Juli 2010)

Gruß an ALLE Bencher hier, bin derzeit im Urlaub (GPRS - Stick )!

Schön, dass der Fred noch nicht tot ist, die Tabellenpflege erfolgt nach meinem Urlaub


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Juli 2010)

Urlaub? Wer hat Dir denn das genemigt?


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Juli 2010)

Entweder bin ich sehr gut oder mich kann niemand ausstehen !?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juli 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich sehr gut oder mich kann niemand ausstehen !?


Ja ich kann dich nicht ausstehen   





warum hast du Urlaub und meiner geht am Montag vorbei......   


Ne schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## Pr0t0type (11. Juli 2010)

Währe mal gut wenn einer mit ner 470 nen Test macht !!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2010)

In vlt 2 Wochen dann kann ich das machen wenn alles gut geht.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

So neuen Treiber installiert, getaktet und gebencht...

ohne Cuda

Extreme-Gamer|108,84 | 920 @ 3,9 GHz | GTX295 @ 690, 1460, 1210

mit Cuda

Extreme-Gamer| 67,54 | 920 @ 3,9 GHz | GTX295 @ 690, 1460, 1210


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Juli 2010)

Ui da will jemand seine Führung unbedingt ausbauen. Aber bald....


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

jaja so ist das. Ich bin gewappnet. Nur ist bei Multi-GPU nicht so viel los.


----------



## X Broster (15. Juli 2010)

OT:
Ist der Benchmark "Dark Tower" wirklich DX11?

Siehe: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/gainward_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460_glh/benchmarks.php?benchmark=justcausedt〈=

PS: Hier sieht man auch die Überlegenheit der Nvidias.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Juli 2010)

Nein, DX10.


----------



## Ossus (15. Juli 2010)

Just Cause 2 ist das einzige (?) Spiel das komplett auf DX10 setzt. Nicht auf DX9 oder DX11


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

Sooo ich habe euch alle Gewarnt, Nobody wird euch alle erwischen hat er gesagt und Nobody hält seine Versprechen.
@ stock sieht es so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das währe 

Nobody | 79,93 | AMD 965 @ Stock | 470 GTX @ Stock

Und jetzt mach ich fast alle platt muhahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nobody | 104,57 | AMD 965 @ 4 Ghz | 470 GTX @ 800 / 1600 / 1600

So noch Fragen ? Nein ? Also dann nimmt Nobody nun den 2. Platz in Anspruch. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung wenn die Verbaut ist melde ich mich dann wieder und nehme den 1. Platz in Angriff 
Was ich gemerkt habe; die CPU macht bei diesen Spiel kaum etwas aus. Vlt 3 Frames mehr aber auch nicht.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2010)

So mein lieber Nobody...

In 3 wochen oder früher lege ich nach 

Nämlich mit einer GTX 470 @ Water und einer 5870 @Water und das ganze auf einem i7 System...
Also zieh dich warm an und übertakte deine CPU schonmal...hehe


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

Tia mein Lieber Hirschi heute bau ich meine Wakü ein. Und ein I7 hat bei Just Cause nict viel zu sagen. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe ist meine 470 ziemlich gut. Bei 850 kerntakt gibt es noch keine Bildfehler. na dann weißt du ja was dir noch bevor steht....


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2010)

> Und ein I7 hat bei Just Cause nict viel zu sagen.



Gut das Spiel ist etwas Grafiklastig...
Aber ein i7 @4,5 GHz mit HT On wird trotzdem was bringen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Juli 2010)

Jo 4 Frames ^^ 

Aber dann bin ich mal gespannt ob du mich mit meinen System von Platz 2 runter bekommst. Oder ob ich dann vlt schon bei Platz 1 bin


----------



## yello7676 (21. Juli 2010)

@Nobody 2.0 

Das habe ich dir die ganze zeit erklärt warum ich mehr fps habe und das, dass nicht an der CPU liegt^^ bin immerhin mit meiner 5850 über einpaar 5870er  und noch auf Platz NR.6 

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo 4 Frames ^^
> 
> Aber dann bin ich mal gespannt ob du mich mit meinen System von Platz 2 runter bekommst. *Oder ob ich dann vlt schon bei Platz 1 bin*



Oder ob ich dann schon mit Dice meine Grakas benche


----------



## X Broster (23. Juli 2010)

Ossus schrieb:


> Just Cause 2 ist das einzige (?) Spiel das komplett auf DX10 setzt. Nicht auf DX9 oder DX11


Falsch:


> Zwar unterstützt auch *Just Cause 2*  die neue Grafik-Schnittstelle DirectX 11, neue oder bessere Effekte  suchen Sie aber vergeblich. Stattdessen nutzt Entwickler Avalanche  Software DirectX 11 für eine verbesserte Performance.


Quelle
Das ist wohl auch die Begründung, warum das Spiel erst auf der HD5000 Serie überzeugte, und später auf der neuen GTX4XX Serie.


----------



## Schrotti (23. Juli 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mit meiner Wasserkühlung wenn die Verbaut ist melde ich mich dann wieder und nehme den 1. Platz in Angriff



Ich warte dann auf dich .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich komme halt die bereit !!! Morgen ist es geschehen denke ich Morgen wars das mit deinen 1. Platz.

Die ersten Tests sehen gut aus. CPU auf 4,5 und die Graka auf 900....


----------



## Schrotti (23. Juli 2010)

Über der 900 war ich auch schon.

Mit 915MHz habe ich den Bench gefahren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

15 Mhz.... Owe ob ich die ereichen werde ? Also gehe ich noch auf 20 und weg bist du.


----------



## Folterknecht (24. Juli 2010)

Es gibt noch andere "Stellschrauben" außer CPU/GPU-Takt ...


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juli 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 15 Mhz.... Owe ob ich die ereichen werde ? Also gehe ich noch auf 20 und weg bist du.



Mit einer GTX 470


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja es ging dann doch nicht so ich bekome die hohen werde einfach nicht mehr stabil. Im Spiel ist dann manchmal so ein Flackern und das geht nicht. Naja bin ich eben der 2. Wenn mal wieder aktualisiert wird. Und einige Frames hab ich durch die Wakü auch gewonnen also wird das auch ne Weile so bleiben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Juli 2010)

demo benchmark mit der confi in der signatur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider nur ein handy foto....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit druck s-abf funzt ned


so hier der beweis....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2010)

^^1680x1050 sollte die Auflösung dann doch schon haben, falls es in die Liste(auf der ersten Seite) soll


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. Juli 2010)

in 2-3 wochen kommt ein neuer tft

poste hier dann nomal.........

welchen rang hätte ich den?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (28. Juli 2010)

Platz 17


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. Juli 2010)

ok...

melde mich dann mit nem neuen post wenn ich den neuen tft habe...


----------



## Folterknecht (29. Juli 2010)

@AntiFanboy:

Investiere lieber in ein vernünftiges Netzteil. Das LC-Power ist alles andere als optimal. Gute 400 - 500W gibt es ab ca. 45 - 85€.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. Juli 2010)

> Investiere lieber in ein vernünftiges Netzteil. Das LC-Power ist alles andere als optimal. Gute 400 - 500W gibt es ab ca. 45 - 85€.



hatte schon ein paar netzteile

1LC power (vor5jahren)
2x bequiet(alle gingen nach 2-3monaten in die knie)

jetzt wieder lc pwoer seit über 1jahr udn es ist noch nie was passiert.....


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Juli 2010)

Der TE is back und trinkt erstmal ein Weizen und wird sich demnächst aller Ranglistenversuche annehmen


----------



## Folterknecht (29. Juli 2010)

@AntiFanboy:

BeQuiet hatte vor ner Weile mal 1-2 Serien, die waren nicht so toll. 
Momentan sind die NT-Gurus grade vom Antec True Power 550 hell auf begeistert. Die Coolermaster Silent Pro 500/600 W sind auch gut. Cougar hat sich auch mit Ruhm bekleckert.

@sentinel:

Welcome back und DALLI DALLI!!!


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. Juli 2010)

wenn ich mir ein neues nt hole, dann wirds ein corsair hx520W


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Juli 2010)

@nobody

Respekt für Rang 2 mit ner 470er und nem Phenom II (also doch nicht so intellastig?!) 

Ich führe Dich allerdings in der 'Halle des Ruhmes' mit dem PCGH - Namen Nobody 2.0 
*
* update ** ** update **** update **** update **** update **** update **** update **


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Juli 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @nobody
> 
> Respekt für Rang 2 mit ner 470er und nem Phenom II (also doch nicht so intellastig?!)
> 
> Ich führe Dich allerdings in der 'Halle des Ruhmes' mit dem PCGH - Namen Nobody 2.0




Jo ich denke da hab ich mich etwas minimal wiederlegt......  Denke ein entsprechender Phantom kann doch ganz gut mit halten. Vor allen wenn ich sehe das ich die Graka noch nicht ausgereizt habe 

Das min den 2.0 ist blöd aber naja immer ist Nobody schon vergeben das ko.... mich an und dann noch an solche die 1-2 Beiträge schreiben und das wars 

Aber Egal 2. Platz


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Juli 2010)

Ein Vertreter der 470er - Liga ist auf jeden Fall sehr wertvoll für die Tabelle.

Ein guter und günstiger Ph II BE in Verbindung mit ner 470er wäre derzeit wohl auch meine persönliche Kaufempfehlung für nen Spiele - PC (ohne Hürden).   

Edit: Ich freue mich ja schon ein wenig auf die neuen ATI's, mal schauen, wann die daher kommen und vorallem auf welchen RANG !


----------



## Ossus (1. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich ja schon ein wenig auf die neuen ATI's, mal schauen, wann die daher kommen und vorallem auf welchen RANG !



Ich glaub da ändert sich nicht soviel
Die Nvidia Karten bleiben trotzdem ganz vorne, da es ein Spiel für Nvidia Karten und Intel Prozessoren ist


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. August 2010)

naja wenn die neue HD6870 rauskommt, wird die mit einem X6 1090T (stärkste AMD CPU) vor jeder nVidia karte und Intel CPU dastehen....


----------



## Ossus (1. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> naja wenn die neue HD6870 rauskommt, wird die mit einem X6 1090T (stärkste AMD CPU) vor jeder nVidia karte und Intel CPU dastehen....




Ich werds ausprobieren


----------



## Daniel9494 (3. August 2010)

Daniel9494 | 61,24 | Q9400 @ 3,7 GHz | ATI 5830  900/1300

Bild: http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/270/20100803165223.jpg


----------



## sentinel1 (3. August 2010)

** update **

Die 5830 haut aber ordentlich rein (von wegen NV optimiert), jetzt fehlt noch der direkte NV - Gegner


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. August 2010)

Beachtlich, Ich dachte eine 5770 ist nur geringfügig schwächer. Aber das hier zeight dann doch ein anderes Bild.


----------



## Folterknecht (4. August 2010)

@Nobody:

Das schwankt sehr stark. In einigen Spielen kann sie sich kaum von der 5770 absetzen in  anderen liegt sie deutlich vorne. Die rundere Karte aus der Leistungsperspektive ist die 4890. Und mit erscheinen der GTX460 hat sie sowieso ihre Daseinsberechtigung verloren. Mich würde eine 5835 nicht überraschen, stünde der Refresh bei ATI im Oktober nicht auf dem Programm. Da kommt sicherlich auch was in die Richtung.

Nachtrag:
Jetzt wo Kühlungstechnisch aufgerüstet habe (Accelero Xtreme 5870 + VRM-R3) ist keiner da mit dem ich mich balgen kann


----------



## Daniel9494 (4. August 2010)

Viele haben ja immer gesagt das die von der leistung nicht gut ist aber ich habe sie bekommen und habe genau das gegenteil gesehen.In Just Cause 2 habe ich mit der 5830 63,23 Fps die HD 5770 hatte ich vorher aber da hatte sie nur 45 Fps [OC] .In 3DMark06 hatte ich vorher 14563 und jetzt 19232.Ich bin für rund 220€ sehr zufrieden mit der Karte !

Einmal bitte auf platz 16 Bitte 

Daniel9494 | 64,40 | Q9400 @ 3,7 GHz | ATI 5830  960/1300

Bild: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4394/20100804033201.jpg


----------



## X Broster (6. August 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Kühlungstechnisch aufgerüstet habe (Accelero Xtreme 5870 + VRM-R3) ist keiner da mit dem ich mich balgen kann


MK-13 + VRM R4

In 1060er Werte müsste ich auch vorstoßen können, erstmal morgen Windows 7 platt machen.


----------



## Pumpi (6. August 2010)

Moin Moin !

Pumpi | 97.9 | I7 @ 3.8 Ghz | GTX 480 @ 900 / 2000 @ Air

Ich hab erstaunlicherweise bei 800 Mhz 96.8 fps

Was mich nochmehr verwundert, ich hab bei 1920x1080 94.6 fps !

Kann das war sein das meine CPU limitiert ? Hab Vista 64, somit smt off, 6 GB Ram.

Spätestens wenn ich mir so Schrotti's Werte angucke, kann ich nur auf CPU Limit kommen!


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

Bei 900MHz und Luft drosselt bestimmt deine Graka.

Mit Luft bin ich ja nur auf 860MHz gekommen (100% Lüfter).


----------



## sentinel1 (6. August 2010)

@Pumpi

Stellst Du das Benchbild bitte noch online.


----------



## Pumpi (6. August 2010)

> Stellst Du das Benchbild bitte noch online



Krieg ich nicht gebacken, Fraps gibt mir nur ne bmp Datei, und die krieg ich nicht hochgeladen.

Bin aber auch nicht sonderlich scharf drauf im Ranking hinter ner 470 zu stehen !



> Bei 900MHz und Luft drosselt bestimmt deine Graka.
> 
> Mit Luft bin ich ja nur auf 860MHz gekommen (100% Lüfter).



Die 900 Mhz sind sicher nicht dauerstabil, aber es läuft halt durch mit der Einstellung. Von daher müßte ich doch eigentlich auf mehr fps kommen. Oder machen sich etwaige Unstabilitäten im Bench bemerkbar ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

Fraps was willst du mit Fraps ?
Einfach die Druck Taste drücken und dann Paint öffnen und einfügen drücken. Und schon hast du nen screen. Wenn das net geht hast du genau so eine billig Tastatur wie es meine Test Tastatur ist und du nimmst nen Fotoaperat oder eins der Zahllosen screenshot Programmen die es im www gibt.



> Bin aber auch nicht sonderlich scharf drauf im Ranking hinter ner 470 zu stehen !



Och dann wird es dich beruhigen das der Test wie er hier online Ist unter Luft lief und ich ne Wakü mitlerweile habe. Desweiteren schein ich ne ziemlich gute 470 erwischt zu haben also soo schlim ist das nicht.


----------



## Folterknecht (6. August 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> MK-13 + VRM R4
> 
> In 1060er Werte müsste ich auch vorstoßen können, erstmal morgen Windows 7 platt machen.




WIr werden sehen ... .


Ich bin i.M. damit beschäftigt, mich von GB auf DFI um zu gewöhnen. Wenn man glaubt Frauen sind kompliziert, hat man(n) wahrscheinlich noch kein DFI-Board zwischen den Fingern gehabt. Bis jetzt bin ich erst bei knapp 3,8 GHz. Da noch 50 -70 MHz mehr an FSB raus zu hohlen wird noch ein interessanter Ritt.


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die 900 Mhz sind sicher nicht dauerstabil, aber es läuft halt durch mit der Einstellung. Von daher müßte ich doch eigentlich auf mehr fps kommen. Oder machen sich etwaige Unstabilitäten im Bench bemerkbar ?



Es wird gedrosselt (wie bei früheren CPUs) wenn der GPU zu warm wird.


----------



## Pumpi (6. August 2010)

> Es wird gedrosselt (wie bei früheren CPUs) wenn der GPU zu warm wird



Ich hab das grad noch mal mit 100% Lüfter + meine 3 einlassenden 180 er bei 12 V (700U/Min.) zugeschaltet durchlaufen lassen, laut MSI Afterburner wird meine GPU nicht mal 65 Grad warm !!

Das da was die 900 Mhz runter-Throttelt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, und da ich wieder so gut wie das selbe Ergebnis wie bei 800 Mhz hab, bin ich wieder am Anfang.



> Einfach die Druck Taste drücken und dann Paint öffnen und einfügen drücken. Und schon hast du nen screen. Wenn das net geht hast du genau so eine billig Tastatur wie es meine Test Tastatur ist und du nimmst nen Fotoaperat oder eins der Zahllosen screenshot Programmen die es im www gibt.



Meine 18 € keysonic hat bis eben gut funktioniert, Drucktaste (S-Abf) arbeitet nicht, läßt sich zumindest nichts irgendwo einfügen. Cam und Handy hab ich nicht/brauchte ich bis eben auch nicht, mein fortschrittlicher alter Herr (61) wird mir seine bestimmt mal leihen. 

hab mir gerade 2 Stunden um die Ohren geschlagen mit pseudo freeware Screenshot Programmen, werde das nicht weiter fortführen, ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.

Werde hier bald einen Screenshot reinstellen, aber erst wenn ich meine limit Probs gelöst hab, woher die nun auch immer kommen.

Zum Glück muß ich in solchen Auflösungen nur benchen !


----------



## sentinel1 (6. August 2010)

Da PCGH die GTX 460er als Vernuftskarte empfiehlt und als quasi-Gegner der HD5830 sieht, wäre ein Benchmark dieser sehr interessant, natürlich auch weiterer 5830er.

Überhaupt fehlen viele LOW/MID-Karten! 

*JUST BENCH!*


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Moin Moin !
> 
> Pumpi | 97.9 | I7 @ 3.8 Ghz | GTX 480 @ 900 / 2000 @ Air
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier.

Mein System komplett auf Standardtakt inkl. Energiesparmodus. Irgendwas machst du falsch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. August 2010)

Wenn das dein System @ stock ist hast du aber auch nicht wirklich viel durch das OC bekommen oder ?


----------



## Schrotti (6. August 2010)

Das was dazu kam, denke ich mal, kommt durch den höheren GPU Takt.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Über 1 Viertel Mehrleistung ist aber nicht übel.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. August 2010)

Naja ich vergleich das nur bei mir mit meiner steigerung und das ist im Vergleich zu deiner steigerung der Frames gigantisch. Von was mit knap 80 auf über 100. Und wenn ich daran denke das die Voltage nur um eine Stufe hochgestelt werden musste da sonst die Karte nach einer weile GPU tool fehler anzeigte.... 

Aber denoch auser zum Benchen braucht man nicht wirklich eine 480 so wie ich das sehe. Meine läuft auf SC werte und jedes Spiel was ich hab läuft auf Full HD und 24" mit mehr als 60 Frames.

Aber egal. Ich denke bei Schrotti geht noch einiges. Von welchen Umlabler kommt deine denn ?


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Hallo Nobody!

Über Spielbarkeit muss man bei TOP-Benchern eher weniger reden, außer dass Schrotti die Anforderungen für 3D - Gaming als Einziger voll erfüllt (120 FPS).

Dein OC bringt es übrigens auf 1 Fünftel, aber beachtlich für ne 470er.
Schrotti ist aber auch sicherlich ein alter Hase und kauft sicherlich keinen Schrott, im luxx - forum hat er ja auch alle 480er - Kandidaten zersägt, der hat schon ein Hammer - Setup.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. August 2010)

Das ist mir schon klar denoch kann ich bei den Einstelungen die ich benutzt habe noch ohne Probleme Spielen. Ich kann es sogar noch weiter treiben. Ich nehm die CPU hoch auf 4,4 GHZ und die Graka bekommt 2 stufen mehr Volt. Und viola ich hab dann auch was über 110 Frames und wenn ich das wllte sind die 120 auch nicht das Problem.

Und dass schroti nur Mist kauft hab ich mit sicherheit auch nicht behauptet.
Und wenn ich alles so ansehe ob es im luxx oder hier ist wird mir immer weiter klar das ich mit meiner Karte anscheind richtig glück gehabt haben muss da sie selbst selektierte SC ohne Probleme in die Tasche steckt.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Das mit dem Mist kaufen sollte so nicht rüber kommen, sollte eher ein Wortspiel werden Schrotti/kein Schrott 

Mit Deiner Karte kannste definitiv zufrieden sein, buhlst ja mit etlichen 480ern, wie bereits von Dir schon gesagt. 
Zumal auch noch spielestable !


----------



## Pumpi (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpi 95,97 | I7 @ 3,8 Ghz | NV GTX 480 @ 700/1400

Hallo ich bin ein Test und werde noch besser !

Edit : Danke für die Hilfe, nun muß ich noch an der Performance schrauben. Hab nämlich immer nur noch 102 fps unter 900Mhz ! Das muß ja aber keiner Wissen !!


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Hallo Pumpi!

Dann nehme ich Dich erst dann auf, wenn Du noch mehr rausgepumpt hast, aus Deiner Wasserkiste?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. August 2010)

An dieser Stelle mal einen kleinen Paukenschlag für unsere 480 User 

Nobody hat heute einen Testlauf mit 900 MHZ der GPU gemacht. Und es lief ohne Probleme. Eigentlich war auch ein Pic geplant. Aber leider war Vsync an.... Deswegen kann ich keine Bilder beifügen. Aber heute abend dann kommt ein neues Bild von mir  Und das wird nicht unputzig


----------



## Pumpi (7. August 2010)

Ja Nobody, Du wirst allerdings ein Bild mit einer Zahl über 120 brauchen, wenn Du die 480er ärgern willst !

Mußte gerade feststellen das der neue Treiber sehr wichtig ist !

Mein armes System mußte letzte Nacht völlig umsonst leiden !

Bis später


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. August 2010)

Och ich denke deine Hab ich schon mal geschlagen. Eben mit einer 470. Und in anbedracht das ich auch noch einen älteren Treiber nehme und die werte von schrotti verwende nur noch kein Bild habe ja da würde ich sagen das es recht eng wird für unsere 480 user


----------



## Joker4Life (7. August 2010)

Hab mal meine Ergebnisse mit angehangen einmal mit 4x AA und 8xAA.

Core i5-750 und eine HD5850 PCS+ beide laufen mit Standardtakt.


----------



## Pumpi (7. August 2010)

Guten Abend !

Es hat leider nicht ganz für Schrotti gereicht, aber für ein Sys @ Air brauch ich mich nun glaub ich nicht mehr schämen  .

Pumpi  125.52  |  I7 @ 3.8 Ghz  | NV GTX 480 @ 915 / 2005




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei mal mein Heizkraftwerk, und zwei seiner drei beatmenden Freunde :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (7. August 2010)

@pumpi
musst den i7 auf mind. 4GHz bringen.


5870 + MK-13 + VRM-R4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X Broster 88.81  |PII 720  @ 3,5 Ghz  | ATI Radeon 5870 @ 1030 / 1375

Glückwunsch Folterknecht für das beste 5870 Ergebnis. Bei mir waren nur max. 1050MHz drin, brachte aber eher Verschlechterung als Verbesserung.

PS: Wo ich grade den Post schreibe, der Prozzi läuft auch mit 3,8GHz stabil. Mal sehn ob noch was geht.
Edit: Leider kein besseres Ergebnis.


----------



## Pumpi (7. August 2010)

Ist leider ein I7 920 der ersten Stunde, und somit im ungünstigen Stepping.

Außerdem soll die Componenteneinheit Mainboard/CPU/Ram noch 2-3 Jahre halten. Ganz im gegensatz zu meiner Graka, wenn 28Nm shrink da ist, ist Misses 480 weg ! Oder fristet stark untervoltet sein Renten dasein als PhysX beschleuniger.

Anbei noch mal Sreen von den Bench Einstellungen + 8xQsAA + 2560x1440, meine Dayli Quali, allerdings nicht wie hier @ 900Mhz sondern @ 800Mhz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (7. August 2010)

@ Pumpi bench doch mal mit CUDA villeicht kannst du ja Schrotti als CUDA-King ablösen


----------



## Folterknecht (7. August 2010)

@X Broster:

Lies Dir mal meinen ersten Eintrag durch! Vergleich zw. 2,8GHz und 4,2 GHz.

Ist das bei Dir ein 2 oder 3Kerner?


----------



## Pumpi (7. August 2010)

> @ Pumpi bench doch mal mit CUDA villeicht kannst du ja Schrotti als CUDA-King ablösen


 
Gute Idee eigentlich :

Pumpi 86.17 | I7 @ 3.8Ghz | GTX 480 @ 915 / 2005




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh davon aud das ich mit 1680er Auflösung richtig unterwegs bin !

Wenn Ja, so lasset die Spiele beginnen, Schrotti  !


----------



## sentinel1 (7. August 2010)

Hier geht es aber ab heiß her, hui ui ui

@Joker4life

Dein Setup wäre noch nett fürn Eintrag, muss leider zurück zur Lifeband, Tabellenpflege erst morgen nach dem Nüchternwerden 

Haut in Vollen

*JUST Bench

Edit: DER CUDA - KING geht natürlich ab sofort an Pumpi
*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

Das wars wohl endgültig mit dem 2. Platz. 

Ich wollte heute auch noch etwas nachlegen aber irgendwie stellt sich was quer. Ich schaffeinfach nicht mehr die Werte stabil zu bekommen. Und plötzlich kommen so schwarze Blitze im Benchmark oder im soiel. Und das bei einstelungen wo sie zuerst nicht kammen. Ich versteh das nicht mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2010)

Ich versteh das schon je mehr man eine Graka benched, umso weniger an Tackt kann sie ab.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

Was soll das heißen ? Wenn ich sie Takte nutzt sie sich ab ? Das hab ich echt noch nie gehört. Demzufolge müsten die extreme OC ja bei jeden run ne neue brauchen...


----------



## Pumpi (8. August 2010)

> Und plötzlich kommen so schwarze Blitze im Benchmark oder im soiel. Und das bei einstelungen wo sie zuerst nicht kammen. Ich versteh das nicht mehr.



Hab ich auch gehabt, als ich auf meiner Guten zulange rummgeritten bin. Genau die schwarzen Blitze/Brocken, 1-2 Stunden abkühlen lassen und dann gehts bei mir wieder. 



> Ich versteh das schon je mehr man eine Graka benched, umso weniger an Tackt kann sie ab.



Jo, 2 - 3 Werte sagen nicht alles aus über den Zustand, wenn so'ne Graka richtig durchgeschwitzt ist entstehen da bestimmt noch mehr kleine Schwachpunkte.

Von daher bin ich zuversichtlich für morgen, ich hau mich jetzt hin !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

Naja ich bench so das keine Grafikfehler entstehen. Wenn ich solche sehe breche ich ab und gehe runter mit dem Takt. Und Warm wird die bei mir bestimmt nicht mehr. Im Furmark habe ich 55 ° Das ist mit stock kühlern die Idle gewessen. Und @ stockkühler lief meine vlt 2 h. Wahrscheinlich stimmt eine Einstelung irgendwo nicht. Da muss ich noch mal nach sehen.


----------



## X Broster (8. August 2010)

@Folterknecht

der 720er ist ein drei Kerne - 3 Kerne aktiv.

Es liegt def. am niedrigeren GPU-Core-Takt.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. August 2010)

10 oder 30 MHz GPU-Takt machen keine 3 FPS bei diesem Benchmark aus ...


----------



## X Broster (8. August 2010)

Am Prozzi kanns aber nicht liegen, auf 3,8 bekam ich einen 0,2 schlechteren Wert(Messtoleranz).
Mögliche Gründe: Ram diesmal ohne OC(1333 bei CL7er) und keine schnelle SSD)


----------



## Folterknecht (8. August 2010)

Schau Dir mal mein Sysprofil an, nix DDR3 oder SSD. Dat ist ein Konsolenport, vielleicht etwas aufgebohrt aber nichts dramatisches.


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

** update ** (Sperrstunde sei Dank!)

Hat noch jemand ein nettes *CUDA - King - Smiley*, am Besten was mit Krone 
Schrottis Vorsprung hat aber auch nur noch ne hauchdünne Wand.

Edit: War wohl doch sehr realistisch die Aussage von NV, dass die 480 bei CUDA min. 2x schneller ist als die 285er.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Edit: War wohl doch sehr realistisch die Aussage von NV, dass die 480 bei CUDA min. 2x schneller ist als die 285er.




Naja, die Gf100 ist natürlich schneller, nur fällt diese komische CUDA-Geschichte für mich schon wieder in die gleiche Kategorie wie der Vergleich zw. den "Gamer" und Workstation-Karten ---- Firmware + Treiber und Programmfrage.


----------



## X Broster (8. August 2010)

Hey sentinel1, hast mich vergessen.

Das Ergebnis.


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

** update **

Ich wollte eigentlich auch erst Morgen anfangen, aber na ja.


----------



## Pumpi (8. August 2010)

> Naja ich bench so das keine Grafikfehler entstehen. Wenn ich solche sehe breche ich ab und gehe runter mit dem Takt.



Wenn solche massiven Fehler auftreten bricht bei mir das Game ab. In meinem best Bench sind zum Ende hin ein paar kleine Grafikfehler drin, aber was solls, sagt ja keiner das das 24/7 settings sind. Ganz im Gegenteil, das sollte doch xtreme benchen sein und keine Kaffefahrt.



> Und Warm wird die bei mir bestimmt nicht mehr.



Meine Karte (GPU) ist zum Ende meiner besten Benches auch nur 73 Grad warm, das ändert ja nichts daran das nicht ausnahmslos alle Teile effektiv von meinem oder deinem Kühler gekühlt werden. Und voll Voltung am Anschlag wird seine Spuren hinterlassen.



> nix DDR3 oder SSD



Das mit der Platte kann ich nur bestätigen, man braucht da nichts tolles für den Bench. In meinem Rechner werkelt eine F3 Eco Green bei 5400 U/Min. Und das in einem Schaumstoffsandwich absolut silent.



> War wohl doch sehr realistisch die Aussage von NV, dass die 480 bei CUDA min. 2x schneller ist als die 285er



Nicht nur bei Cuda, auch sonst kann man das annähernd verallgemeinern. Ich hab mit einer solch tatsächlichen leistungs-Explosion zu meiner alten dame (285) nicht ganz gerechnet. Nv hat an dem einen Punkt mal Wort gehalten !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. August 2010)

Das Spiel bricht nicht ab sondern ich breche es über dem Taskmanager ab.
Und nach meinen Benches ist sie 44 ° Warm. Naja ich versuch es irgendwann auch noch mal.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2010)

*Mit CUDA (Wasser & Bokeh):*

PCGH_Raff | 40,6 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 280 @ 756/1620/1332

* Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 66,2 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 280 @ 756/1620/1332

Gebencht mit der Steam-Vollversion, Bench "Desert Sunrise". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

Damit geht die Speerspitze bei G2xx ans Werksteam ,

hier vertraue ich mal auch ohne Benchbilder


----------



## Pumpi (8. August 2010)

> hier vertraue ich mal auch ohne Benchbilder



Dass Raff da nicht mit böser Absicht was falsches postet kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber das eine locker 10 % langsamere Karte Deine 285er mal eben übertrumpft (bei gleicher Hertzzahl) würde ich schon gern mal im Benchbild sehen !

Bei dem ganzen Einstellungstohuwabohu kann man ja schon mal durcheinander kommen.

Sollte das allerdings den Tatsachen entsprechen, hat Raff Tricks drauf von denen wir alle hier nur Träumen können !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2010)

Hm? Mit CUDA kommt meine Karte schlechter weg als ähnlich getaktete Karten. Lediglich ohne CUDA liege ich leicht in Front, aber meine GTX 280 läuft ja auch genauso schnell wie die aufgeführten 285er. Die Pro-MHz-Leistung einer GTX 280 entspricht der einer GTX 285, von daher passt das.

Im Spiel war alles an, keine Sorge. Motion Blur im Extramenü übrigens auch. Im Treiber (258.96 WHQL), der in _Just Cause 2_ ja schneller sein soll als ältere 197er, steht der Regler auf Quality (also Treiberstandard).

Woher der minimale Vorsprung ohne CUDA kommt? Hm. Der Unterbau ist hochoptimiert (FSB450, geschärfte Chipsatz- und Speichertimings), aufgeräumtes Windows 7 ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pumpi (8. August 2010)

> von daher passt das.



Logisch mein Denkfehler, ist ja im Grunde der selbe Chip !

Aber : Es hieß die 280 sei über 10 % langsamer als die 285. Die 285 hat aber nur ca. 8% mehr Takt (ab Werk) !

Nun könnte man Denken da kommen bei Dir am Ende eher zwei fps unter sentinel raus als über. Und 4 fps bei gleichem Sys sind ne menge Holz !

Aber da das in den bereich von Fehlinterpretation/Erbsenzählerei/Testschwankungen geht, kann man das tatsächlich mal so stehen lassen, sorry.


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

Mein Benchrun ist ja auch vom April oder so, da könnte sich treibertechnisch/directX/win7x64tweaks was getan haben 

Mal schauen wann mich der Ehrgeiz wieder packt 
 Zuerst werde ich aber mein Raid0 auflösen und Win7 (total vermüllt, etliches irreparabel kaputt optimiert) neu aufsetzen, das wollte ich aber eigentlich erst mit Erscheinen vom SP1 für Win7 angehen.
Zuvor muss ich aber den versprochenen HK 3.0 an meinen Kollegen abtreten und dieser ist noch im Rechner verbaut.

Ich baue mir ein Daten - FASS ein  (WD 2TB FASS)


----------



## Joker4Life (8. August 2010)

So hab jetzt mal mein Test von gestern aktualisiert:

Joker4Life | 71,05 | I5-750 @ 3,6 GHz | HD5850 @ 800 / 1125


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

Der  1te I5 !

@Joker4Life

Da könnte aber sicher noch mehr drinn sein, oder?


----------



## Joker4Life (8. August 2010)

Bei der Graka leider nicht mehr hatte den Chiptakt auf 825 und den Speichertakt auf 1150 MHz aber hatte dann Grafikfehler also beides 25MHz runtergeschraubt und dann ging es,kann bei der Graka leider auch nicht auf die Spannung zugreifen aber bei der CPU sind 4GHz noch drin


----------



## sentinel1 (8. August 2010)

*Korrektur * update **

Oh Mann, das war gestern wohl echt zu viel, hab doch tatsächlich dem PCGH_Raff einen Platz unterschlagen gehabt 

Edit: Demnächst werde ich auch noch mal schauen, wo das Ende der Fahnenstange ist.


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2010)

*Update von mir selbst*

Schrotti | 129,20 | Core i7 860@4,2GHz | GTX 480 @ 925/1950


----------



## Joker4Life (9. August 2010)

So meins nochmal etwas gesteigert aber finde für den Aufwand von 3,6 auf 4 GHz und noch etwas mehr bei der Graka nur knapp 3 bilder mehr ist schon wenig.

Joker4Life | 73,54 | I5-750 @ 4 GHz | HD5850 @ 815 / 1225


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das war gestern wohl echt zu viel, hab doch tatsächlich dem PCGH_Raff einen Platz unterschlagen gehabt



Ich habe wegen der schlechten Platzierung ganz schlecht geschlafen, sodass ich schon auf der Arbeit bin. Und was sehe ich da? Ich hätte doch gut schlafen können.  Thx! 

In den laufenden Tagen könnt ihr euch schon mal auf meinen "Turban" @ 4 GHz plus HD 5870 @ 1.050/2.800 MHz gefasst machen.  Aber ohne CUDA ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

@ Raff
Was ist den ein Turban? 
Meinst du den Thuban alias Phenom II X6 ?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

Genau den. PCGH-interner "Kosename": Turban. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. August 2010)

Korrektur: _Raff/Marc-interner_ Kosename.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

... sprach der notorische Dualcore-Nutzer. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

@Raff
Alles klar, hab es kurz nach meinem Post in deiner Sig. gesehen...

@Carsten
Wie der Kosename wohl zustande gekommen ist, Turbo + Thuban = Turban ? 

Ja so ein X6 ist schon was feines, ich nehm mal den 2. Platz bei Full HD ein!
Wobei die GTX295 kann keine volle Details, also intern Platz 1. 

MfG

*1.* *Boti261980 96**,00* PhII 1095T @ 4,125GHz ²GTX285 @ 690/ 1476 / 1250


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (9. August 2010)

Was soll das heißen? Volle Details? 
Du willst doch nur erster sein


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

@ Extreme-Gamer

Na klar, wer will das nicht?
Objektdetails gehen mit der GTX295 nur bis "Stark" bei mir sind sie auf "Sehr Hoch" eingestellt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> @ Extreme-Gamer
> 
> Na klar, wer will das nicht?
> Objektdetails gehen mit der GTX295 nur bis "Stark" bei mir sind sie auf "Sehr Hoch" eingestellt.




Ist zwar die gleiche höhe aber lassen wir das... Einbildung soll ja auch eine Bildung sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

Das Spiel setzt DX10- und CUDA-Support voraus. Dementsprechend reicht jede Geforce seit der 8er-Serie prinzipiell, um alle Details in _Just Cause 2_ darzustellen. Wie flüssig das vonstatten geht, ist eine andere Geschichte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ist zwar die gleiche höhe aber lassen wir das... Einbildung soll ja auch eine Bildung sein.


Scherzkeks...

@Extreme-Gamer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2000570-post275.html

Kannst du bei den Objektdetails Sehr Hoch einstellen?
Bei mir kommt nach Stark -> Sehr Hoch
Wenn nicht, reicht schlicht der Speicher nicht aus (2x 869MB vs. 2x1024MB)
Anbei noch mit Pointlight Specular, war zuvor aus. 

MfG


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich :
> 
> Pumpi 86.17 | I7 @ 3.8Ghz | GTX 480 @ 915 / 2005
> 
> ...



Ok, es geht los.

Hier mein CUDA Beitrag.

Schrotti | 90,32 | Core i7 860@4,2GHz | GTX 480 @ 925/2100


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> Scherzkeks...
> 
> @Extreme-Gamer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2000570-post275.html
> 
> ...



Das kann jeder. Jeder kann die Objektdetails auf sehr hoch stellen selbst mit meiner 9600 die 512 Mb eigenen Speicher hatte ging das. Das was du schreibst ist völliger schwachsinn. Sorry ist aber so. 

Und wenn du kommst das der Bench nicht zählt, Der unterschied zwischen  Objektdetails sehr hoch und stark beträgt lediglich ein Frame. Das hab ich selbst getestet.


----------



## PitBull (9. August 2010)

Mhh hier gibt der Schrotti ja Gas, da komme ich ja garnicht mehr hinterher 

PitBull | 130,61 | Core i7 860@4,0GHz | GTX 480 @ 920/2100 

PitBull | 88,03 | Core i7 860@4,0GHz | GTX 480 @ 920/2100


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

Ich mach dann die Tabelle mal lieber heute Abend, bis dahin wird in der Bench - Arena wohl vermutlich keiner mehr aufrecht stehen können und alles ausgefochten sein


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das kann jeder. Jeder kann die Objektdetails auf sehr hoch stellen selbst mit meiner 9600 die 512 Mb eigenen Speicher hatte ging das. Das was du schreibst ist völliger schwachsinn. Sorry ist aber so.


Nur die Ruhe, das war doch nicht böse gemeint, eher informativ!
Dann zeig mir mal ein Screen mit einer Karte unter 1GB mit Objektdetails: Sehr Hoch (Very High) bei Full HD Auflösung.


Anbei mal 1680x1050 mit allem an, SLi ist deaktiviert, sonst geht leider kein Bokeh Filter:

Boti261980 | 36,17 | PhII 1090T @ 3,2GHz | GTX285 @ 690/1476/1250 

Min. ~29FPS läuft noch recht sauber, ganz schön Grafiklastig das Spiel! 

MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

Glaubst du jetzt wirklich ich pack wegen dir die 9600 aus ? Wo ich und so ziemlich jeder hier weiß das es geht ? Nur weil du solchen mist schreibst das man bei unter 1 Gb grafik Speicher kein sehr hoch bekommt ?

Extreme Gamer wird dir das schon zeigen und da kann ich mir die Arbeit ersparen die karte einzubauen.

Und das geile ist du könntest es dir selber beweisen indem du nur mal kurz ein paar Benches wie der hier angesehen hätest. Noch Fragen oder liegts jetzt am Ram ? Oder die CPU ?.... Und wenn du es immer noch für unmöglich hälst hier eine GTX 260.

Und ich denke an die werte einer getakteten 480 werd ich wohl nicht ran kommen. Da fehlen mir so 10 Frames. Aber cool währe es wenn mal einer mit ner 470 benchen könnte. 480 er haben wir ja nun genug.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

** update ** 

Pitbull hat die 130er Marke geknackt und bildet somit das Ende der Nahrungskette auf   *Platz 1*  , somit darf er sich auch ein Smiley seiner Wahl aussuchen 


Schrotti hat sich aber dennoch recht unauffällig den CUDA - King gekrallt  , so ganz ohne Krone wollt er doch nicht bleiben.

Die kleineren Leistungs - Klassen wären aber auch mal interessant, dieser Vergleich soll ja auch bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen und wie man sieht, muss es eine GTX480 nicht zwingend sein.

Also 130 FPS, ich weiß nicht, da benötigt doch schon fast der Monitor eine Zusatzkühlung 
*
Just Bench !*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2010)

Ich könnte morgen spaßeshalber mal eine GTX 460 beisteuern. Welche juckt euch mehr: die 1G- oder die 768M-Version? Mit Referenztakt. Ich kann euch aber jetzt schon verraten, dass die GTX 285 ein harter Gegner für sie sein wird. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

Wenn dann die 1 Gb Version natürlich. Und dann einmal @ stock und dann vlt etwas OC ? 

Idealerweise natürlich beide und nur das Stärkste geht in die Wertung ein.


----------



## Folterknecht (9. August 2010)

@Raff:

1GB - was sonst!


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

Bei Platz xx würde ich (sofern nicht der Privat - PC), falls es in Ordnung geht 'PCGH' reinschreiben, als Vergleich halt, oder was meint Ihr?

definitiv die 1GB - die 768er hätte NV sich schenken können


----------



## Folterknecht (9. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> die 768er hätte NV sich schenken können


----------



## yello7676 (9. August 2010)

kleines update!

yello7676 | 86.74 | Phenom II 720 BE @3,4Ghz | HD5850 @ 885 / 1251

das ist alles was ich mit meiner Hardware rausquetschen konnte  immerhin geht es ein platz höher xD


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

@yello7676

Wow, aber das Biiiiiiiiiiiiiild bitte noch!

Der ein oder andere würde sicherlich gern Dein SYS klonen  

P.S.: Endlich mal wieder was von den *ROTEN* ! Aber ich glaube eh, dass der Herbst eher *ROT* wird.


----------



## Folterknecht (9. August 2010)

@Yellow:

Das ist deutlich mehr als mein Q9550 @4,2GHz und die 5870@stock.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wo sich da die 460/465 einordnet,
 wobei yello's - Werte abnormal TOP sind, der sollte mal seine SYS - Config offen legen und den Zweiflern evtl ein Video-beweis, falls möglich abliefern, sowie seine spielestable - Settings auftischen.

Das Video (mit CPU-Z, GPU-Z) würde ich auch hosten (HD - quali).


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich könnte morgen spaßeshalber mal eine GTX 460 beisteuern. Welche juckt euch mehr: die 1G- oder die 768M-Version? Mit Referenztakt. Ich kann euch aber jetzt schon verraten, dass die GTX 285 ein harter Gegner für sie sein wird.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Es wären beide interessant, die GTX285 wird spätestens mit 8xAA von der GTX460 überholt! 



sentinel1 schrieb:


> definitiv die 1GB - die 768er hätte NV sich schenken können


Aber warum? Die GTX460 mit 768MB ist sparsamer, kühler und leiser: GeForce GTX 460 review (roundup) 
Für einen HTPC wäre die bestimmt ideal...

MfG


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2010)

@Boti261980 

Bei so vielen RAM - Varianten haben die Spielehersteller verständlicherweise keinen Bock mehr irgendwas für den PC zu releasen und dann noch verschiedene DirectX - Versionen, und der Preis muss auch noch attraktiv bleiben, und am Schluss kauft es niemand wegen dem bösen Kopierschutz, das können sich nur wenige leisten.

Edit: Die Konsole holt hier auf, aber ich mag keine Konsolen.


----------



## Boti261980 (9. August 2010)

@ Sentinel1
Hab ein tipo drin sind 36,17FPS, ich editier es noch...
Also Verschiedene DirectX Versionen braucht man nicht mehr, es reicht der DX11 Pfad, den Rest müsste der Treiber machen.
So ist mit DX9/10 HW auch ein "DX11 only" Titel spielbar, nur ohne die DX11 Effekte. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...en-in-Windows-7-und-Vista/Technologie/Wissen/


----------



## Schrotti (10. August 2010)

Irgendwo hab ich nen Wurm drin.

Extrem schwer die 130fps eindeutig zu knacken.

Muss mir mal viel Zeit nehmen und vielleicht mein Windows 7 neu aufsetzen (doch schon recht zäh mittlerweile).

Aber einer geht noch (bin am Limit).

Schrotti | 130,75 | Core i7 860@4,0GHz | GTX 480 @ 930/2100


----------



## PitBull (10. August 2010)

Joa ab 920GPU brauche ich auch schon ein Stück mehr Spannung  

Bin auch langsam am Ende, die 950GPU sind warscheinlich noch drin. Cuda komme ich nicht an die 90 ran Oo

PitBull | 132,51 | Core i7 860@4,0GHz | GTX 480 @ 935/2100


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. August 2010)

Erste Ladung (OC-Werte folgen gleich):

*Mit CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 39,9 | Core i7-860 @ 4,0GHz | GTX 460/1G (Default)

*Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 61,5 | Core i7-860 @ 4,0GHz | GTX 460/1G (Default)

Gebencht auf dem aktuellen PCGH-Testsystem (P55-Basis). Treiber: Geforce 258.96 WHQL @ Q. 

Man merkt, dass das Spiel CUDA nutzt – und nicht etwas Physx (welches auch via CUDA realisiert wird). Denn hinsichtlich Physx wurde Fermi optimiert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (10. August 2010)

** update **

Danke erstmal für die 460er Werte, ohne OC sind das aber sehr fähige Leistungswerte und das unter 200€, da sollte ATI preismäßig langsam mal kontern.


----------



## yello7676 (10. August 2010)

sry das habe ich gerstern sowasvon verpennt^^

Edit: ich konnte noch einpaar frames mit AMD Fusion und den Pci-e Takt auf 115 den rest rausquetschen und musste sogar meine GT240rauschmeisen da die 5850 sonst zu heiß wird und ich nicht so hoch takten kann da ich das Standart modell von der 5850 habe halt den kühler auf 100% und spannung erhöhen mehr mache ich auch nicht!  Bald werde ich meinen Phenom II X3 720 be durch den 965er ersetzen und weitere 4gb ram reinstecken sobald ich das Geld dafür habe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ** update **
> 
> Danke erstmal für die 460er Werte, ohne OC sind das aber sehr fähige Leistungswerte und das unter 200€, da sollte ATI preismäßig langsam mal kontern.



Kam heute leider nicht mehr zu den OC-Werten, morgen vielleicht.  Hier schon mal ein erster Wert meiner Privatkiste:

*Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 88,82 | Ph. II X6 @ 3,0 GHz | HD 5870/1G @ 1.000/2.800 MHz

Skaliert fein mit der GPU-Leistung, scheint aber auch von 4+ Kernen zu profitieren. Treiber: Catalyst 10.7a SC2-Hotfix, A.I. Standard. Keine Cheats, nur ein aufgeräumtes System.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (10. August 2010)

** update ** Ein X6 so weit oben, na endlich, aber ich denke das dort noch der ein oder andere Nachbrenner am Start ist, der Einstand klingt aber schonmal vielversprechend.
Beim Speicher ist CR1 und schärfere Timings sicherlich auch noch drinn, wenns was bringt.


----------



## X Broster (10. August 2010)

Baah, ich wurde um 00,01 Punkte geschlagen. Zumindest hat er es erkannt, hoher Grafikspeicher-Takt bringt bei der 5870 ne Menge. 

Morgen erreiche ich mind. 83.83


----------



## Boti261980 (11. August 2010)

@Raff
Hi, wow die GTX460 überholt eine GTX285 1GB (war die 1GB Version, oder?)

Boti261980 | 57,87 | PhII 1090T @ C&Q + Turbo | GTX285 @ 690/1476/1250

Aber mit 2-Way SLi überhole ich sogar deinen Privat PC 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ** update ** Ein X6 so weit oben, na   endlich, aber ich denke das dort noch der ein oder andere Nachbrenner am   Start ist, der Einstand klingt aber schonmal vielversprechend.
> Beim Speicher ist CR1 und schärfere Timings sicherlich auch noch drinn, wenns was bringt.



Aktuell ist die Kiste auf Effizienz getrimmt, d.h. "nur" 3 GHz bei  möglichst wenig Spannung. Der Speicher ist ebenfalls optimiert – CR1  musste zugunsten der Stabilität und höherem Speichertakt weichen. Mit der Spannungskeule geht da vielleicht noch was, aber: Never change a running system (das hat gedauert!). 



X Broster schrieb:


> Baah, ich wurde um 00,01 Punkte geschlagen. Zumindest hat er es erkannt, hoher Grafikspeicher-Takt bringt bei der 5870 ne Menge.
> 
> Morgen erreiche ich mind. 83.83



Hihi. Ich bin noch nicht am Ende.  1.050 MHz GPU-Takt gehen, wenn ich der Karte maximale Spannung und viel Luft gebe. Dazu 4 GHz – die 95 Fps sind angepeilt!

MfG,
Raff

PS: Die Rangliste spornt richtig an, hier Gas zu geben – das sollte zum Standard werden. Weiter so, sentinel1!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Erste Ladung (OC-Werte folgen gleich):
> 
> *Mit CUDA:*
> 
> ...



*Mit CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 52,77 | Core i7-860 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX 460/1G @ 900/1.800/2.200

*Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 80,78 | Core i7-860 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX 460/1G @ 900/1.800/2.200

+32/31 Prozent Fps.  So schnell wie eine (GPU-seitig) gleichgetaktete HD 5870.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (11. August 2010)

The real Fermi?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

Von der 460 hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet... Und da die CPU relativ egal bei diesen Bench ist das der sehr viel ncht mehr kommen wird.


----------



## Schrotti (11. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Von der 460 hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet...



Das Ergebnis geht vollkommen ok. 

Nicht vergessen, das die 460 eine halbierte 480 ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. August 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis geht vollkommen ok.
> 
> Nicht vergessen, das die 460 eine halbierte 480 ist.



Von der Leistung her...

aber der Chip ist ein anderer. Nur denke ich das die 475 dann nicht mehr so gut geht wie die 470 da die ja auf dem selben chip basierern soll.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. August 2010)

Also ich würde die 460er sogar auf dem Niveau der HD5850 einordnen, die nehmen sich nicht viel, viele Frames für wenig Asche 

Bei mix gesichtet: 465 GTX / 1GB für 184€        Die ist doch aber nicht schlechter als die 460er oder?


----------



## Folterknecht (11. August 2010)

Stromverbrauch ist höher, mehr Wärme, mehr laut ... bäh

OC-Potential?


----------



## sentinel1 (11. August 2010)

War auch schon seltsam, dass die 465er günstiger als die 460er ist.


----------



## Schrotti (12. August 2010)

Mit Glück kann man die 465 zu einer 470 machen (flashen).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2010)

So, die letzten Tests auf der Privatkiste, dann widme ich mich wieder anderen Dingen.  Um mal eines auszusprechen: *Der Ingame-Benchmark ist unfassbar GPU-limitiert*, der Hauptprozessor schiebt der Karte lediglich ein paar Befehle rüber und sie muss ackern. Kein Wunder, denn im Test gibt's weder KI noch Physik & Co. – ganz anders im echten Spiel, wo die CPU mehr machen muss (das sieht man auch im Taskmanager). Mit anderen Worten: Der Benchmark ist praxisfern.

Bezugnehmend auf das Obige: Ich habe 1.680x1.050 mit 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, also das hier gewollte Benchsetting, mal mit 4,1 GHz (anstelle von 3,0) laufen lassen. Das entspricht 36,7 Prozent mehr CPU-Takt bei etwas weniger RAM-, aber dafür mehr NB-Takt. Und was hat sich getan? Limes 0.  Seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



88,94 anstatt 88,82 Fps. Yeah! 

____________

Des Weiteren habe ich der GPU noch etwas mehr Dampf gegeben. Mit 1.050 MHz flog die Karte stets irgendwann ab, weshalb ich sie nicht weiter quälen wollte und einfach mit 1.030/2.800 MHz bei weniger VGPU testete. Mein Rekord:

* PCGH_Raff | 91,26 | Ph. II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | HD 5870/1G @ 1.030/2.800 MHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 1.024x768 ohne AA und 2:1 AF steigen die Fps mit 4,1 GHz deutlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG,
Raff

PS: Warum gibst du bei den Geforce-Karten den Doppel-Doppel-Speichertakt an, bei den Radeons nur die Hälfte?


----------



## Pumpi (12. August 2010)

Pumpi @ 1024x768 | I7 @ 3.8 | 6 GB Ram @ 1520 | GTX 480 @ 900/2001 = 155.21 fps

Quad mit Vista ohne HT schlägt real sixxer @ schneller 

Mit AA aus und 2x AF / wie bei Raff !

@ sentinel 1 : Ich will wieder einen Preis


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2010)

Hast du mit Graka-Standardtakt weniger Fps? Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das selbst da noch skaliert.  Ich lass es mal mit 3 GHz laufen ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pumpi (12. August 2010)

So mit GTX 480 @ standard !

Würde mich brennend interessieren ob so ein Intel 860 mit 4 Ghz deutlich schneller ist, oder ob sich mein Tripplechannel mal ein bißchen bemerkbar macht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. Oder nimmt das Game echt nur 4 GB Ram an ?


----------



## sentinel1 (12. August 2010)

@PCGH_RAFF 

Der Benchmark wird nicht zu 100% die realen FPS widerspiegeln, als Anhalt sollte er aber langen und es ist doch schön, dass sich die CPU im Spiel nicht vollkommen langweilt, sicherlich auch Schade, dass es beim Benchmark nicht zum Ausdruck kommt.

Speichertakt:
Ich meine,dass man den Speichertakt von ATI und Nvidia nicht unbedingt vergleichen kann, da dieser verschieden angebunden ist oder? 
Es soll eigentlich als Vergleich innerhalb der Serien dienen (was bringt OC).

Edit:

Man könnte es natürlich mit nem Savegame - bench probieren, reale Beanspruchung, dafür benötigt man aber die Vollversion des Spiels.


----------



## Schrotti (12. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> So mit GTX 480 @ standard !
> 
> Würde mich brennend interessieren ob so ein Intel 860 mit 4 Ghz deutlich schneller ist, oder ob sich mein Tripplechannel mal ein bißchen bemerkbar macht ?
> 
> ...



Hab ich getestet.

i7 860@4018MHz / GTX 480@default mit deinen Settings.


----------



## Pumpi (12. August 2010)

Das ist sehr beschämend für mich 

Ich hoffe Windows 8 und die zusätzlichen Threads werden mir dann weiterhelfen. Solange wird es denn auch noch ohne gehen. Bin solange natürlich quasi benchbehindert, ob es dann auch noch die 4 Ghz sein müssen werd ich ja dann merken .


----------



## Schrotti (12. August 2010)

30fps Unterschied können nicht an Vista liegen.

Sicher, das du mit 4GHz getestet hast und die Temp der CPU dabei nicht am Limit war?

Deine Settings zum Screen wären interessant.


----------



## Pumpi (12. August 2010)

Ich hatte mit 3.8 ghz getestet. In Post 431 bezog ich mich mit den 4 Ghz auf die Zukunft !

Ich denke das diese 0.2 Ghz doch keine 30 fps sind. Unter Vista hat man ja SMT off, unter W7 kann man die 4 Thread's ja sicherlich gewinnbringend dazuschalten, nehme ich an. In deinem Screen meine ich erkennen zu können das sie bei Dir laufen. Hast du schon mal ohne SMT Justcause2 gebencht ?

Das mit der Temp. werd ich gleich noch mal checken !

Edit: max. 56 Grad verteilt auf alle Kerne ( - 1-2 Grad)


----------



## Schrotti (12. August 2010)

Probiere ich nachher mal aus (nur für dich).

3,8GHz und ohne HT.


----------



## X Broster (12. August 2010)

Ich habe den Benchmark mal mit einem x86 Win7 durchgeführt, satte sechs FPS weniger im Vgl. zu x64 wurden ausgegeben.


----------



## Folterknecht (12. August 2010)

beim gleichen System?


----------



## X Broster (12. August 2010)

Jap.  Der GraKa-Videospeicher konnte ich sogar auf 2770 erhöhen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2010)

Im Zuge des PhysXens in _Mafia 2_ habe ich gestern noch ein Relikt in meinen Rechner gepackt: eine gute, alte GeForce 8800 GTS mit 640 MiB VRAM und einem extrem taktfreudigen G80-Grafikchip im A3-Stepping. Die alte Dame verträgt ganz ohne Spannungserhöhung 50 Prozent mehr Shader, 32 mehr GPU- und 30 Prozent mehr Speichertakt. Da bekommt sogar eine 8800 Ultra langsam Angst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte mit 675/1.782/1.080 MHz anstelle von 513/1.188/792 MHz:

*Mit CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 22,99| Ph. II X6 @ 3,0 GHz | 8800 GTS/G80 @ 675/1.782/1.080

*Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 32,48| Ph. II X6 @ 3,0 GHz | 8800 GTS/G80 @ 675/1.782/1.080

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schrotti (13. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit 3.8 ghz getestet. In Post 431 bezog ich mich mit den 4 Ghz auf die Zukunft !
> 
> Ich denke das diese 0.2 Ghz doch keine 30 fps sind. Unter Vista hat man ja SMT off, unter W7 kann man die 4 Thread's ja sicherlich gewinnbringend dazuschalten, nehme ich an. In deinem Screen meine ich erkennen zu können das sie bei Dir laufen. Hast du schon mal ohne SMT Justcause2 gebencht ?
> 
> ...



Die 4GHz sind mit SMT dieser (3,8GHz) ist ohne SMT um das als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. August 2010)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von einem Batman AA - Benchmark - Thread? 

Ich weiß ............ , ist mit PhysX, aber so ziemlich jeder ATI - Nutzer möchte plötzlich für Mafia II sich ne abgedroschene NV - Karte als PhysX - Knecht zulegen, als wäre es ganz selbstverständlich, sogar die NV-ler mit ner GTX480 um mehr Frames zu haben  


-bei avg ~55 FPS min 27 bei 1680x1050 4xAA all on

-mit OC ... bei avg ~57 FPS min 33 bei 1680x1050 4xAA all on

Ich meine, dass Batman AA sogar unter XP luppt, wäre ein schöner System-vergleich!


----------



## Pumpi (15. August 2010)

@ Schrotti

Danke für die Hilfe, werd mich dann mal wieder auf die Suche machen !

@ Sentinel1

Wofür brauchen GTX 480 User eine extra Card, wenn sie nicht gerade einen "richtigen" Moni haben (über FullHD) ?

Die Extra Card wird wohl bei den meisten eine zweite 480 sein ! Warum auch nicht, SLI in Perfektion, tolles PhysX, vielleicht auch noch 3D. Ich weiß eigentlich nicht was es da zu lachen gibt. Im Gegenteil, ich hab das erste mal das Gefühl mir nicht unnütz ein SLI Board gekauft zu haben !


----------



## PitBull (15. August 2010)

Tja ich brauch auch eine 460GTX für Physx


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2010)

PitBull schrieb:


> Tja ich brauch auch eine 460GTX für Physx



Völliger Overkill. Eine alte Geforce 8 o. ä. reicht vollkommen aus – auch für _Mafia 2_.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pumpi (15. August 2010)

Damit wiedersprichst Du dem aktuellen computerbase Mafia 2 Test aber gewaltig !

Sollten die so dermaßen daneben liegen ?

Außerdem währe die Auflösung von Pit Bull nötig zu Wissen, für eine Aussage in bezug auf Ihn


----------



## Nomad (15. August 2010)

Find ich auch gerad verwunderlich.  WEil wenn das so ist, dann hol ich mir mal ne 88er für PhysiX.^^
Raff sag mal bitte, oder liegen die von CB wirklich nur daneben, wie Pumpi schon sagte.


----------



## Pommes (15. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Bei Vollversion Wüstelandschaftbench!



Also bei mir sind die Benchmarks der Vollversion komplett anders, als der der der aus der Demo...


----------



## sentinel1 (15. August 2010)

Sollen von den FPS aber gleich sein, ansonsten die Demo - Version nutzen!


----------



## PitBull (16. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Außerdem währe die Auflösung von Pit Bull nötig zu Wissen, für eine Aussage in bezug auf Ihn



Spiele zurzeit die Demo auf 2560x1600


----------



## sentinel1 (16. August 2010)

Hier mal was zum Thema wieder, bei JC2 bringt eine zusätzliche Physik - Karte rein gar nix, da CUDA nur von der Masterkarte abgerufen werden kann.


Heute mache ich mal nen Run mit nem frischen Win7 x64.
 Ohne Veränderung


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (16. August 2010)

Also ich hab mein Win 7 x64 HP auch neu aufgesetzt, und das Ergebnis war: 50 FPS 
Fast 60 weniger als zuvor.
Kann ich mir echt nicht erklären.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. August 2010)

Just Cause2 DemoBench @ 1680*1050, 4xAA, 16XAF, all high

N8Mensch | 73,03 | Q6600 @3Ghz | GTX460 1 GB @ 800/1.600/2.000 Cuda off
N8Mensch | 44,98 | Q6600 @3Ghz | GTX460 1 GB @ 800/1.600/2.000 Cuda on

Wollte nur benchen, aber die Demo hat irgendwie Spaß gemacht  . Da lege ich mir wohl mal die Vollversion zu 
Edit: V-Sync habe ich zwar im Spiel vergessen, war aber per Nvidia-Treiber deaktiviert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. August 2010)

Der Zweitrechner mit einer GeForce GTX *465@470* @ 850/1.700/1.800 MHz bei 1,15 Volt GPU-Spannung:

*Mit CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 65,20 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 470 @ 850/1.700/1.800

*Ohne CUDA:*

PCGH_Raff | 101,21 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 470 @ 850/1.700/1.800


MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pr0t0type (21. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der Zweitrechner mit einer GeForce GTX *465@470* @ 850/1.700/1.800 MHz bei 1,15 Volt GPU-Spannung:
> 
> *Mit CUDA:*
> 
> ...



Raff woher hast du die GTX 465 Golden Edition ich finde die nirgens!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. August 2010)

Die gab's noch vor ein paar Tagen für 300 Euro bei 2-3 Shops, jetzt finde ich sie auch nicht mehr. Ich habe sie aber nicht gekauft, sondern das Sample für Tests freigeschaltet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pr0t0type (21. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die gab's noch vor ein paar Tagen für 300 Euro bei 2-3 Shops, jetzt finde ich sie auch nicht mehr. Ich habe sie aber nicht gekauft, sondern das Sample für Tests freigeschaltet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Danke! Kann man auch den Twin Frozr II so kaufen?


----------



## sentinel1 (21. August 2010)

Platz 5 für PCGH-Raff 


Wenns sonne 465(470) für 200€ gäbe, dann wärs der Hammer.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. August 2010)

Pr0t0type schrieb:


> Danke! Kann man auch den Twin Frozr II so kaufen?



Nein, das ist ja kein Nachrüstkühler. Ich frage mich allerdings, wo die kaum schlechtere N465GTX TFII (Alu-Version) bleibt, ist nirgends lieferbar.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Platz 5 für PCGH-Raff
> 
> Wenns sonne 465(470) für 200€ gäbe, dann wärs der Hammer.



No way. Die Karte ist allerdings der Hammer. Schaut extrem gut aus, kühlt exzellent und lässt sich freischalten. Ein 50-prozentiges Leistungsplus im Vergleich zum Auslieferungszustand ist kein Problem. War/ist aber ziemlich teuer – Exklusives kostet eben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pr0t0type (23. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ja kein Nachrüstkühler. Ich frage mich allerdings, wo die kaum schlechtere N465GTX TFII (Alu-Version) bleibt, ist nirgends lieferbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist echt blöd das die nicht verfügbar ist sonst hätte ich sie mir gekauft!

Das ein 2Slot kühler so gut kühlt wie der VF3000F ist schon erstaunlich!


----------



## Pumpi (23. August 2010)

@ Nobody



> Und ich denke an die werte einer getakteten 480 werd ich wohl nicht ran kommen. Da fehlen mir so 10 Frames.


 
Wo bleiben denn nun Deine letzten gut 15 Frames ?

Du hast jetzt zwei Wochen Zeit gehabt um Deine Behauptung zu beweisen.

Ich find's jetzt schon erstaunlich wieviel fps Du hast !

@ all

Kann das sein das meine CPU von meiner HDD (5400 U/Min.) im CPU-Bench ausgebremst wird ?


----------



## Daniel9494 (30. August 2010)

Daniel9494 | 101,60 | Q9400 @ 3,92 GHz | GTX 470 @ 800/1.600/1.850


----------



## sentinel1 (30. August 2010)

** update **

Nur noch 3 rote in den TOP 10!   Bin mal gespannt, wann hier die erste AMD - Karte auftaucht!


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. September 2010)

Und einer muss jetzt noch ein Stück tiefer **UPDATE**

Blechdesigner | 91.30 | i7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | HD 5870 @ 1066/1333




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(es wird langsam Zeit für Win7, Vista stellt sich schon ziemlich merkwürdig an )


----------



## sentinel1 (1. September 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli, das war jetzt aber ein Sprung (in die TOP 10)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Oktober 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und einer muss jetzt noch ein Stück tiefer **UPDATE**
> 
> Blechdesigner | 91.30 | i7-860 @ 4,2 GHz | HD 5870 @ 1066/1333
> 
> ...



Krasser Chiptakt – wieviel Spannung gibst du der GPU dafür? Und wie kühlst du das Teil?

Ich werde beizeiten auch mal nachlegen, da meine Karte nun auch "ultimativ" mit Luft gekühlt ist.  1.050 MHz sollten nun locker drin sein.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Oktober 2010)

^^Dafür waren schon gefühlt Unmengen von nöten, aber nicht der Anschlag vom Afterburner 

Unter Luft ging ja nicht viel  , aber seitdem die Karte ihren eigenen Wakü-Kreislauf(XSPC Razor|XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation|MagiCool 280er Radi + 2x 140mm Noiseblocker XK-2) hat, ging leicht wenig mehr 

Allerdings würde ich die Settings als nicht Alltagstauglich einstuffen, normaler Weise läuft die Karte bei mir gewollt durch einen "Treiberbug" untertaktet, mit den standard Werten einer HD5870 (habe ja eine OC-Version), da dies vollkommen auf meinem 22" Monitor(1680x1050) ausreicht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, mit Wasser geht immer etwas mehr als mit Luft.  Die "Kälte" trägt stark zur Stabilität bei, schon bei geringen Spannungen. Ich brauche für 1.050/2.800 MHz schon den Anschlag im Afterburner (1,35 Volt), obwohl ich die GPU auf weniger als 50 Grad Celsius drücken kann ... Die VRMs werden deutlich wärmer – muss mal einen gescheiten Lüfter dranklemmen, dann duellieren wir uns. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Folterknecht (28. Oktober 2010)

Folterknecht | 81,91 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX460 1GB  851/ 1702/ 1025

bin umgestiegen und nächsten Monat kommt eventuell noch ne zweite GTX460 hinzu!


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Oktober 2010)

edith


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Oktober 2010)

Update:

Folterknecht | 86,47 | Q9550 @ 4,0 GHz | GTX460 1GB 910/ 1820/ 1025 (@ 1.087V) 

Mehr ist nicht drinne mit meiner Karte zumindest bei Core/Shader und der Spannung. Treiber ist auf NV-Standart, nur PhysX hab ich abgestellt.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Oktober 2010)

**update**

Hab jetzt mal 'mit CUDA' in eine extra Tabelle gepackt.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Oktober 2010)

@sentinel1:

Dir hat wohl einer in die Kartoffeln geschissen oder was!? Wie kommst Du dazu mein update PINK zu gestalten?


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2010)

^^Tü tü ....


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, es lief gerade 'Cindy aus M ..' 

.. habs mal abgeändert, auf eine hoffentlich neutrale Farbe 

P.S.: Die AMD - Karten - Nutzer trauen sich wohl (noch) nicht ?


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Oktober 2010)

Dat is doch eindeutig ein NV-Benchmark. Mal abgesehen von yellows Über-5850, könntest Du die 5870 auf 1300 MHz takten, und würdest trotzdem alt aussehen.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hhhhmm, was wäre wenn (fast) alle Spielebenches, NV - Benches wären ?

Wären dann nicht eher die paar Ausnahmen, ATI(AMD) - Benches?

Vermutlich müssen auch die Treiber für die 6er Reihe vernünftig werden, bei der NV 8800 GTX war es damals auch nicht besser (CSS hatte geruckelt, ewige Flashbang usw.)


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Oktober 2010)

Da nützt auch die 6870 mit Super-Treibern nichts (von dem Stunt mit der Quali mal ganz ab). Die Karte ist generell etwas langsmer als ne 5870, und letztere läßt sich anscheinend wesentlich besser takten und ist trotzdem ~ 45% langsamer als die GTX480 in diesem Benchmark, was nun wirklich nicht der realen Situation entspricht. Mußt doch einfach nur die Balken auf einschlägigen Seiten vergleichen, da liegt die 5870 um die 15% hinter der 480.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Das hier nicht die 480er das Angriffsopfer sein wird ist mir schon klar!
Ne 460er@stock sollte ne 6870 aber eventuell packen (selbst bei NV optimiert).

 .. Ok, warten mir mal auf den Cayman, so lange sollte es ja nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Folterknecht (6. November 2010)

Die 2. GTX460 1GB ist da und der SLI-Hack läuft ...


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Die 2. GTX460 1GB ist da und der SLI-Hack läuft ...


 
Was ist eigentlich der aktuellste Treiber mit dem das funzt?


----------



## Folterknecht (6. November 2010)

@Rolk:

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO

SLI Patch 0.9B for ALL operation systems, version 0.9 beta
In this patch latest fix of issues with Forceware 258 and 260.xx branch drivers applied

Ich mußte allerdings mein WIN7 neu aufsetzen, da ich mal in der Vergangenheit einige Eingriffe in WIN7 vorgenommen hatte, die die Funktion des Patches verhinderten. Ließen sich nachträglich nicht mehr rückgängig machen und außerdem war WIn7 eh ziemlich zugemöhlt bei mir ... .

Falls Du es auch probieren willst, macht es aber nur Sinn, wenn Du Deine CPU noch kräftig übertaktest. So wie dat jetzt ist würde die ein SLI-Gespann ziemlich ausbremsen.
Ich hab bei mir nur mal kurz den Schwanzmark laufen lassen:

Q9550 @ stock: GPU-Score 19477
Q9550 @  4GHz: GPU-Score 22653

Performance-setting (1280 x 1024) und ich hab selbst bei 4GHz noch die Vermutung, daß er bremst. Müßte wahrscheinlich die AUflösung auf 1920x1200 oder so schrauben, damit die CPU nicht mehr der Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2010)

Ich danke dir. 

Meine Sig müsste ich mal aktualisieren, da läuft jetzt ein 1090T @3,7 GHz drinnen.


----------



## Folterknecht (6. November 2010)

ob 4 oder 6 Kerne spielt leider noch nicht wirklich ne Rolle beim Spielen. Hab vor ca. 1 Monat nen Artikel bei tomshardware gelesen, da ging es um die Mehrkernunterstützung in Spielen - einfach nur traurig. Im Schnitt werden momentan ~ 2,75 Kerne unterstützt.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2010)

Das wird aber auch irgendwann besser werden. Was viele nicht sehen ist auch, dass oft die minimum Flps mit mehr Kernen noch leicht ansteigen, während die durchschnitts Flps sich überhaupt nicht mehr nach oben bewegen. Ausserdem war mein X4 auch schon ein kleiner OC Krüppel. Mit minimaler Spannungserhöhung lief er mit 3,5 GHz. Für 3,6 GHz haben nicht mal 1,45V gereicht.


----------



## Folterknecht (9. November 2010)

edith


----------



## sentinel1 (9. November 2010)

Es dürfen auch wieder Ergebnisse gepostet werden  

Die GTX 580 - Besitzer dürfen sich auch ruhig trauen


----------



## Folterknecht (10. November 2010)

Bei mir haut das alles irgendwie mit dem SLI bei Just Cause 2 (demo) nicht richtig hin. Ist zwar schneller als Single-GPU, aber plötzlich macht es den Eindruck als wenn es doch CPU-limitiert wäre, was ja bewiesener maßen nicht der Fall ist.

Hab im SLI zwischen 675 und 800 MHz GPU-Takt nur nen Unterschied von 1,5 - 2,5 FPS, obwohl die CPU weiterhin 4GHz rennt.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. November 2010)

@Folterknecht
Vollversion FTW? (siehe Beschreibung im Startpost)


----------



## Folterknecht (10. November 2010)

hmm, nur macht das alles irgendwie kaum Sinn, entweder funktioniert SLI/CF (mal besser mal schlechter) oder nicht. Nur sind in meinen Augen ~20 FPS mehr irgendwie eigenartig, nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. 
So wie ich das gesehen habe soll ja SLI in Verbindung mit Just Cause 2 gut funktionieren.


----------



## PCTom (21. November 2010)

GTX 580 lag bei 106 ohne PhysX und Cuda, mir hatts den Screen nicht übernommen hole es aber noch einmal nach


----------



## Pumpi (21. November 2010)

Multi GPU :

Pumpi | 144,38 | I7 920 @ 3,8 Ghz | 2x GTX 480 @ 900/1850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, meine CPU limitiert. Hätte bei den Karten wohl auch im default Takt gereicht.

Nicht einmal Schrotti könnte wohl unter den Settings zwei GTX 480 voll ausfahren. Ein wenig neuzeitlichere Einstellungen im Multi GPU Bereich wären nicht verkehrt, oder es wird schleichend zum CPU Bench.

Es kommt schließlich noch ein Wakü Update bei mir, und es wäre doch schade wenn ich damit gar nicht in Zahlen protzen könnte  

P.s:

Ihr müßt euch mal Lost Planet 2 all high (inkl.Tess) mit 8xAA in 2560x1440 bei 60 fps im Vsync reinziehen ! Der absolute Burner ! Das Game wär zum Benchen sicher auch Klasse, wir müssten halt warten bis die Roten so weit sind 

Edit: Bei dem JC 2 Run lag der Max Verbrauch bei 675 Watt, und ca. 75% Auslastung bei den Karten.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. November 2010)

Eigentlich dient die CPU, so wie ich das verstanden habe bei JC2 lediglich als GraKa - Unterbau, außer beim realen Spielen ist etwas CPU - Last da.

Einzig 8xAA könnte die GPU's stärker fordern?!


----------



## Pumpi (22. November 2010)

> Eigentlich dient die CPU, so wie ich das verstanden habe bei JC2 lediglich als GraKa - Unterbau,



Jein, Lokalhorst Raff hatte doch mal den CPU Bench in 1024x768 ohne AA und AF angeregt. Dabei kam heraus das ich 145-150 fps (je nach Mainboardgequäle) erreiche. Raff mit seinem 6er ungefär das selbe und Schrotti Aufgrund seines guten Board's/Turbo Ram/super Takt's auch über 180 fps hinkriegt.

Meine 144 fps hab ich bei durchschnittlich 75% Graka Auslastung hingekriegt. Wenn ich knapp 100% Auslastung wie im Single-GPU Bench hätte (was ja kein Prob sein sollte), dann hätte ich ja schon 180 fps und das bei schlappen 900 Mhz. Bei 940 Mhz und Dual GTX 480 sollten unsere Cpu's grundsätzlich limitieren.

Wenn jetzt noch einer mit zwei oder drei heiß getakteten 580 kommt, dann wäre es ein Lupen reiner CPU Bench und das im Multi GPU Bereich !



> Einzig 8xAA könnte die GPU's stärker fordern?!



Da wir ja bei 1080p bleiben müssen, würd ich sagen lieber gleich 32xAA, hat auch jeder und hält vielleicht ein Weilchen  .


----------



## PCTom (22. November 2010)

kann es sein das ein Screenshot nicht funzt  zerhackt es mir jedes mal 

wenn ja taugt es als Bench doch nicht soviel


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. November 2010)

^^Fraps nutzen und dann kann man auch CPU-Z/GPU-Z mit auf den eigtl. Screenshot[Druck(en)] raufpacken


----------



## sentinel1 (22. November 2010)

@Pumpi

Mach doch nen RUN mit 32 AA, werd dann bei weiterem Interesse ne extra Tabelle anlegen.

Ehrlich gesagt möchten MULTI-GPU - Nutzer sicherlich wirklich mehr als 4AA, es soll wohl auch 32 CSAA (oder so ähnlich) gehen ? 
Nimm was Dir am Plausibelsten/Sinnvollsten erscheint 

Und nicht vergessen Vollversion only, evtl auch Bench Nr. 2 oder 3, die sollen hardwarehungriger sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Ohh nein ich bin nach unten Gerutscht  Naja nicht mehr Lange  Ich habe jetzt einen 1055t auf 4 Ghz. Und damit werde ich mir noch ein paar Frames sichern. Wenn ich auch nicht die 480er erreichen werde. Aber ich hab mir noch eine 470 gesichert. Da werte ich bei den Multi GPU usern wieder aufräumen.


----------



## PCTom (22. November 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Fraps nutzen und dann kann man auch CPU-Z/GPU-Z mit auf den eigtl. Screenshot[Druck(en)] raufpacken



werd ich probieren danke 

wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (22. November 2010)

@ Nobody: solange bis ich meine 2.te GTX295 habe


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> @ Nobody: solange bis ich meine 2.te GTX295 habe



Och ^^ ich denke das wird noch ne Weile dauern. Bis dahin werde ich dort unten bei Multi GPU etwas aufräumen. Zur not geht ja auch noch Triple Sli. Und dann hast du keine Chance mehr wenn ich sehe das deine 295 nur 4 Frames schneller ist


----------



## sentinel1 (22. November 2010)

Die Multi-GPU - Nutzer könnten ja auch (falls möglich) mittels Downsampling ohne AA benchen, auf der PCGH - DVD war mal so ein Tool bei.

Damit würde man allen üblen Unkenrufen zwecks Treiberoptimierung usw. vorbeugen   (AMD vs. NV)


Ich habs allerdings nicht getestet mit JC2, ich hab ja schließlich nur ne betagte 285 GTX


----------



## Pumpi (29. November 2010)

Nach endlosem Ärger um Phobya's nässendem SLI Nippel komm ich nun endlich dazu, mal meine Graka's auf Volldammpf laufen zu lassen.

Das ist nun in 32xCsAA, das höchste was geht an Bildverbesserung in JC 2.

Wer eine ähnlich schwache CPU und mehrere Graka's hat solle doch bitte das auch mal checken 

Pumpi : Multi GPU special 32xCsAA : 121.2 | I7 920@3,8 | 2xGtx 480 @ 926/2050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (29. November 2010)

Mal sehen ob sentinel1 hier schneller ist als im Lux Forum! 

ohne CUDA
Boti261980  111,70  PhII X6 @ 4,05 GHz  GTX580 @ 820/ 1640 / 2004

mit CUDA
Boti261980  69,46  PhII X6 @ 4,05 GHz  GTX580 @ 820/ 1640 / 2004


----------



## sentinel1 (29. November 2010)

** update **  @Boti261980 logo hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. November 2010)

Mädels der Meister is back 

cpu @ 3,8 und graka @ stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU @ 3,8 und Graka @ 800/1800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU @ 3,8 und 2x GTX 470 @ stock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU ist ein AMD 1055t ansonsten steht ja alles mit bei


----------



## Folterknecht (1. Dezember 2010)

@1680x1050

Folterknecht | 113,4 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | SLI GTX460 1GB 850/ 1700/ 1000

@1920x1080 

Folterknecht | 104,98 | Q9550 @ 3,77 GHz | SLI GTX460 1GB 850/ 1700/ 1000


@sentinel1:

Ich seh ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht auf der ersten Seite bei den Multi-GPU EInstellungen durch. Mußt mal schauen ob das so alles richtig war. Hab nur eben die Auflösung erhöht.


----------



## veteran (2. Dezember 2010)

@ 1680x1050
Veteran|109,30|i7 920@ 3,40GHz|gtx 580 @ 772|1544MHz|2004(Standardtakt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (2. Dezember 2010)

@ 1680x1050|Update
Veteran|i7 920@ 3,40GHz|gtx 580 @ 772|1544MHz|2004(Standardtakt)

mit Cuda    = 78,81 FPS
ohne Cuda  = 110,35 FPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Dezember 2010)

> ohne Cuda = 100,35 FPS



Die Angabe solltest Du noch mal checken 

Und dann gib mal bißchen Gas, es kann doch nicht sein das sich die 580er hier geschlossen hinter den 480er einreihen !!!


----------



## veteran (2. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die Angabe solltest Du noch mal checken
> 
> Und dann gib mal bißchen Gas, es kann doch nicht sein das sich die 580er hier geschlossen hinter den 480er einreihen !!!



Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die anderen die 480er und andere Karten stark übertacktet haben und der Prozi immer im Durchschnitt bei 4GHz und sogar darüber liegt.
Schau einfach mal in der Tabelle und dann schau mal bei mir wo die Karte nicht übertacktet mit Prozi 3,4GHz sehr nah an den Werten der anderen oberen ersten fünf liegt.
Das sagt ja wohl über die Power der 580er genug aus.
Mir ist schon klar das wenn ich mein Prozi auf 4GHz schraube und meine Karte auf 850MHz hochtackte (was ich auch schon getan habe) das ich ohne zu übertreiben wohl im moment so wie die Tabelle jetzt ist auch bestimmt unter den ersten drei landen kann.
Aber wie gesagt das wollte ich hier mit meinen Bench der 580er auch nicht darstellen.


----------



## Pumpi (3. Dezember 2010)

> das wollte ich hier mit meinen Bench der 580er auch nicht darstellen


 
sehr seltsam aber gut, ist schön zu sehen das Du eine hast !

Dennoch hast du Dich in Deiner schriftlichen Angabe zur Benchleistung vertan, um 10% zu Deinen ungunsten. Du willst Dich doch nicht noch schwächer machen ?

P.s: 850 Mhz werden für die ersten drei nicht reichen !


----------



## veteran (3. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> sehr seltsam aber gut, ist schön zu sehen das Du eine hast !
> 
> Dennoch hast du Dich in Deiner schriftlichen Angabe zur Benchleistung vertan, um 10% zu Deinen ungunsten. Du willst Dich doch nicht noch schwächer machen ?
> 
> P.s: 850 Mhz werden für die ersten drei nicht reichen !



Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht was daran seltsam ist aber nun gut.
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind ich bin ja lernfähig , wo bitte habe ich mich denn um 10% vertan?
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das bei meiner Demo Just Cause  unter der Angabe der Grafikkarte nur 1Gig Ram stehen bei fast allen anderen steht die richtige Angabe zB 4 Gig Ram.
Ich habe 6 Gig Ram wird aber wie gesagt nur 1 Gig angezeigt vielleicht verliere ich ja da auch noch etwas.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem Bild das du gepostet hast, hast du 110 Frames. Geschrieben hast du aber nur 100 FPS. Das sind nach Adam Ries 10%


----------



## veteran (3. Dezember 2010)

Extreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild das du gepostet hast, hast du 110 Frames. Geschrieben hast du aber nur 100 FPS. Das sind nach Adam Ries 10%



Ja hast recht ich habe mich vertan.
Habe es neu berichtigt , verstehe aber trotzdem nicht warum bei mir unten im Bild nur 1Gig Ram angezeigt werden wenn ich 6 Gig Ram habe?


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Dezember 2010)

@Nobody 2.0 | 107,38 | 1055t @ 3,8 GHZ | ²470 @ stock 
..   dieses Ergebnis habe ich mal mit aufgenommen , beim nächsten Mal den Bencheintrag bitte selbst erstellen

Einfach aus der Tabelle [oder meiner SIG] kopieren und entsprechend abändern !

** update **


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Nobody 2.0 | 107,38 | 1055t @ 3,8 GHZ | ²470 @ stock
> ..   dieses Ergebnis habe ich mal mit aufgenommen , beim nächsten Mal den Bencheintrag bitte selbst erstellen
> 
> Einfach aus der Tabelle [oder meiner SIG] kopieren und entsprechend abändern !
> ...



Tja es ist auch nicht ausschlaggebend und Konkurenzfähig. Das war mehr ein Vergloeich für mich. Denn schau dir mal die Auflösung an. Das zählt nicht für den Multi GPU bereich. Ich liefere erst meine richtigen Ergebnisse wenn meine Sli brücke hier ist. Also nimm es wieder aus der Tabelle raus.


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Dezember 2010)

OK, ist jetzt raus.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2010)

Legacyy | 32,54 | E6750 @ 3,0 GHz | HD4870 840/1040


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Dezember 2010)

@Legacyy

Willkommen beim JC2 - Bench!

Kann es sein, dass Du die Vollversion von JC2 nutzt und einen anderen Bench als den Wüstenbench genutzt hast, denn die Zeit liegt bei ~118 Sekunden ?


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo


wo kann ich denn die demo erwerbenen oder downl...


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier. Klick mich


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

thx---mal schaun was draus wird???


----------



## Folterknecht (4. Dezember 2010)

Update!

@1680x1050

Folterknecht | 117,79 | Q9550 @ 4 GHz | SLI GTX460 1GB 900/ 1800/ 1025

@1920x1080

Folterknecht | 109,60 | Q9550 @ 4 GHz | SLI GTX460 1GB 900/ 1800/ 1025


Das war ein echter Kraftakt, über 2h hab ich am System herum gespielt, bis das endlich deutlich schneller lief. Die GraKas waren noch dat einfachste. Zwischendurch hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, als beim Schritt von 3,77 GHz zu 4GHz gleich mal rund 4FPS "die Flucht ergriffen hatten", anstatt noch ein paar Freunde mit zu bringen  - Saubande elende!


@Sentinel:

Tue doch mal ein oder zwei Ergebnisse (such Dir was aus) meines SLI-Gespanns - AUßER WERTUNG - mit in die große Tabelle. Kann mir vorstellen, daß es einige Leute interessiert GTX460 1GB SLI (~300€) vs GTX480/580 (350/500 €). Wenn Du möchtest, mach ich dann noch mal nen Run mit Standarttacktraten.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Dezember 2010)

@Sentinel
Das Game scheint ja EXTREM Grafikkartenlastig zu sein, schließlich liegt ein Q6600@3.0GHz vor deinem Prozessor auf 4.2GHz!?
mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist es auch. Das takten der CPU bringt hier kaum etwas. Ich habe zb @ stock der Grakas und mit 6 x 3,8 Ghz auch nur 115 frames.


----------



## Folterknecht (4. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock:

Der Unterschied zw. nem Q9550 @stock und 4,2GHz beträgt ~ 1,5 FPS mit ner HD5870.


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock
Das stimmt bis zu einem gewissen GRAD in der Tat (starke GPU braucht auch starke CPU/Chipsatz)

@Folterknecht

Ich nehme es nachher in die Tabelle 'ohne Wertung' auf. 
Die große Tabelle ist nur für Single-GPU.

** update *

*@ Folterknecht und Nobody 2.0

Ihr habt habt ja sowohl NV als auch ATI - Karten am Start gehabt!

Würdet Ihr sagen, dass dieses Spiel(Bench) NV - optimiert ist im Vergleich auch zu anderen Spielen?
Oder sind eher generell fast alle Spiele nv - optimiert?


----------



## Boti261980 (5. Dezember 2010)

**update* 1680x1050* ohne CUDA
Boti261980  118,00  PhII X6 @ 4,15 GHz  GTX580 @ 886/ 1771 / 2024

Mal sehen wieviel noch möglich ist...
Der Verbrauch aus der Dose, liegt im Schnitt bei 430W.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich habe ja auch interne Benches gemacht wo ich das Ergebnis nicht gepostet habe. Im Just cause benchmark ist Nvidia ca 10 Frames besser bei gleichen Takt der CPU. (955 und 965 sind ja identisch bei gleichen Takt) In anderen spielen ist wieder NV besser. Kurzum es hebt sich auf. Mal ist NV besser mal ATI. Aber irgendwie ne Kaufentscheidung würde ich nicht davon abhänig machen.


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Dezember 2010)

@sentinel1:

6. 	Nobody 2.0 	104,57 	PhII 965 @ 4 GHz 	GTX 470 @ 800 / 1600 / 1600
7. 	Daniel9494 	101,60 	Q9400 @ 3,92 GHz 	GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1850
8. 	PCGH_Raff 	101,21 	Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz 	GTX465@470 @ 850/1700/1800
9. 	Folterknecht 	91,77 	Q9550 @ 4,2 GHz 	HD5870 @ 1065 / 1301

Das sagt doch eigentlich schon alles oder? Normaler Weise ist die 5870 etwas fixer als ne 470, trotzdem liegt sie hier plötzlich ~14% vor der 5870. Sicherlich hätte ich mit meiner 5870 noch 3 - 5 FPS mehr raus hohlen können, hätte ich damals gewußt, was ich heute über diesen Benchmark weiß. Allerdings wäre das immer noch ein Vorsprung von 10% gewesen für die 470.
Von daher kann man eindeutig sagen, JC2 (zumindest der Bench) ist eine NV Domäne - das Intro sagt es ja auch schon (the way its meant to be played).


----------



## veteran (5. Dezember 2010)

@ 1680x1050|Update
Veteran|i7 920@ 3,57GHz|gtx 580 @ 850|1700MHz|2100

mit Cuda = 82,35 FPS
ohne Cuda = 118,72 FPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja warten wir mal ab bis der nächste Treiber von nvidia kommt der die 580er hoffe ich noch ein bißchen nach vorne bringt!


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Legacyy
> 
> Willkommen beim JC2 - Bench!
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du die Vollversion von JC2 nutzt und einen anderen Bench als den Wüstenbench genutzt hast, denn die Zeit liegt bei ~118 Sekunden ?



Nein die Demo ist von Steam runtergeladen. Hab mich auch schon gewundert warum die zeiten so unterschiedlich sind.
Ich lad grad die demo von chip runter und probiers da mal mit den zeiten...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

Du weist das du den mittleren Bench nehmen musst oder ?


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

wie wähl ich denn den bench aus? wenn ich auf benchmark geht startet der sofort, da kann ich nix auswählen


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Demo gibts doch nur einen Bench!?


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

Update:

hab den Bench noch ein paar mal gemacht, der dauert 123 sec bei mir..

Legacyy | 44,19 | E6750 @ 3,0 GHz | HD4870 840/1040


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

Machen wirs ganz einfach. Was siehst du während des Benchmarkes ? Also was wird abgespielt ?


----------



## Pumpi (5. Dezember 2010)

> Naja warten wir mal ab bis der nächste Treiber von nvidia kommt der die 580er hoffe ich noch ein bißchen nach vorne bringt!



Ich würd's Euch ja gönnen, aber was soll da bitte passieren ?

GF100 = GF110 (mal abbgesehen von einer frei geschalteten Einheit und unterschiedlichem default Takt) Die Architektur ist die selbe !


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

hab mal ein video vom ende des Benches bei youtube hochgeladen.

Video wurde entfernt....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich würd's Euch ja gönnen, aber was soll da bitte passieren ?
> 
> GF100 = GF110 (mal abbgesehen von einer frei geschalteten Einheit und unterschiedlichem default Takt) Die Architektur ist die selbe !


Treiber haben schon einen kleinen einfluss. nen paar Frames bringen die schon. Gerade bei neuen Karten.


Legacyy schrieb:


> hab mal ein video vom ende des Benches bei youtube hochgeladen.
> 
> YouTube - JustCause2 2010-12-05 17-17-37-30.mkv



Und da haben wirs. Das ist der Falsche. Du musst den wüsten benchmark nehmen. Den verwenden hier alle. Und der ist auch auf der Demo drauf. Denn das hatten alle gebencht bevor sie das spiel haten.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab doch die demo 
Da is doch nur der eine Benchmark drauf


----------



## veteran (5. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich würd's Euch ja gönnen, aber was soll da bitte passieren ?
> 
> GF100 = GF110 (mal abbgesehen von einer frei geschalteten Einheit und unterschiedlichem default Takt) Die Architektur ist die selbe !



Treiber werden in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr in Richtung Spiele optimiert ich glaube nicht das der Treiber 263,09 alle Eigenschaften besitzt um die 580er optimiert laufen zu lassen.
Der Treiber besitzt nur die Mindesteigenschaften für die 580er.
Und Just Cause Benschmark ist nicht das maß aller Dinge um Grafikkarten zu vergleichen , es ist nur ein Bechmark von vielen.
Und die Karten zum Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 480er und 580er wurden glaube ich in vielen aktuellen Benches schon gelegt zu gunsten der 580er mit bis zu 30% mehr Leistung der 580er.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Pumpi Dann erklär mir doch mal bitte wie die Leistungsaufnahme des "selben" Chips niedriger sein kann wenn er doch mehr eine Recheneinheit mehr hat und auch noch höher getaktet ist? Na fällt dir was auf?
mfg


----------



## Pumpi (5. Dezember 2010)

> @ Pumpi Dann erklär mir doch mal bitte wie die Leistungsaufnahme des "selben" Chips niedriger sein kann wenn er doch mehr eine Recheneinheit mehr hat und auch noch höher getaktet ist?


 
Kein Problem ! Denn ich hab ja die Berichterstattung verfolgt.

Das Verbrauchslevel kann gehalten werden, weil die 580 einen Vapor Chamber Kühler drauf hat, der deutlich besser kühlt als der herkömmliche 480 kühler. Diese positive Verbesserung und die negative Verbesserung das der Furmark über zwei Cap-Instanzen geblockt wird,hat zur Folge das die 580 ein wenig besser aussieht im Verhältnis zur 480.

Voll entdrosselt lutscht die 580 auch ca. 350 Watt weg im Furmark, mehr als die 480.

Bei gleichem Kühler und gleichem Takt sieht die Geschichte anders aus !



> Treiber werden in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr in Richtung Spiele optimiert


 
@ veteran

Du scheinst echt zu wissen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.

Natürlich wird es Treiber Verbesserungen geben, aber diese werden genau so der 480 zu gute kommen. So das sich die 580 im Verhältnis nicht mehr weiter absetzen wird.



> Und die Karten zum Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 480er und 580er wurden glaube ich in vielen aktuellen Benches schon gelegt zu gunsten der 580er mit bis zu 30% mehr Leistung der 580er.


 
Abgesehen davon das Du an Deinem Deutsch arbeiten musst, musst Du einsehen das sich eine 580 nur mit verbessertem Referenzkühler vor der 480 um 30% im ge OC'eden Zustand absetzen kann.

Unter Wasser ist die 580 bestenfalls 10 % schneller als eine 480 !!!

P.s: Meine single Ergebnisse sind unter Luftkühlung gemacht, da habt Ihr 580er schon Schwierigkeiten ran zu kommen. Gegen 480 unter Wakü habt Ihr mit Euren Plastikbombern keine Chance, weil Ihr immer noch Fail kühlt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Dezember 2010)

Zitat aus der neusten PCGH:
                        GTX 580          GTX 480
Bluraywiedergabe    42W                56W
Battlefield BC2        221W              230W
Maximale Last         312W              304W
Also die 8 Watt sollen jetz den erhöhten Takt und die eine Recheneinheit mehr Ausmachen, Ja ne is klar.
Und noch ein Zitat:
-Doppelte Texturleistung in FP16-Formaten
-Verbesserungen beim frühzeitigen Entfernen verdeckter Oberflächen
-Überwachung der Stromversorgung
-Neuer Kühler auf Basi...
Wie du siehst wurde nicht nur ein neuer Kühler draufgepapt und die Einheit aktiviert, wie dir vllt aufgefallen ist ist die Leistungsaufnahme unter Bluraywiedergabe und Spielemodus geringer oO
PS In dem Fall ist die GTX 580 nicht gedrosselt unter Furmark


----------



## Pumpi (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier kannst Du sehen, das PCGH wohl ein kleiner Fehler beim "ent-throtteln" passiert ist, wurde hier aber auch schon angesprochen in diesem Forum !

Disable GeForce GTX 580 Power Throttling using GPU-Z | techPowerUp

Man klicke auf das Diagramm : 350 Watt, das ist die Realität.



> -Doppelte Texturleistung in FP16-Formaten


 
Das ist die einzige Stelle, wo es möglicherweise noch ein wenig Berg auf geht. Aber ich glaub kaum das da mehr als 1-2% raus kommen werden. Und das macht den Kohl nun auch nicht Fett.

E:

Bluraywiedergabe und Idle Verbräuche sind irrelevant, das kann schon an einem verbessertem Bios liegen, da braucht es keine großen Veränderungen im Chip.


----------



## veteran (5. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Kein Problem ! Denn ich hab ja die Berichterstattung verfolgt.
> 
> Das Verbrauchslevel kann gehalten werden, weil die 580 einen Vapor Chamber Kühler drauf hat, der deutlich besser kühlt als der herkömmliche 480 kühler. Diese positive Verbesserung und die negative Verbesserung das der Furmark über zwei Cap-Instanzen geblockt wird,hat zur Folge das die 580 ein wenig besser aussieht im Verhältnis zur 480.
> 
> ...



Ja ist ja gut , man muß ja nicht gleich ausfallend werden!
Ich habe mich hier nicht am Benchmark beteiligt um hier rumzustreiten aus dem Alter bin ich raus.
Wenn du dich in irgendeiner Weise angegriffen gefühlt hast dann tut es mir leid und ich endschuldige mich dafür.
Ich habe mich hier im Forum registriert um Erfahrungen auszutauschen und welche zu sammeln und nicht um mich mit irgendwelchen Bechmarks rumzustreiten.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier meine Graka nicht weiter Übertackten , und Übertackten ,und Übertackten nur weil ich mich von irgendein Kommentar angemacht fühle.
Also weiterhin auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Dezember 2010)

@Legacyy

Deinen Wert habe ich noch nicht aufgenommen, bis geklärt ist ob Du den Wüstenbench genutzt hast.

@ all

Es ist doch nur ein Vergleichsbenchmark   .. also bleibt locker


----------



## Pumpi (5. Dezember 2010)

Sorry wenn ich zu direkt war, aber ein wenig bei den Fakten möcht ich schon bleiben


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab anscheinend den falschen Bench genutzt..
WIe stell ich denn den Wüstenbench ein?


----------



## veteran (5. Dezember 2010)

Du mußt den Bench "Sonnenaufgang in der Wüste" nutzen ist der mittlere der drei Benches.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Demo und da läuft nur dieser Benchmark, kann da nix auswählen.
Werd mir aber mal die Retail version besorgen, damit ich mitbenchen kann


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der richtige Bench, die Zeit beträgt dort ja auch 120 Sekunden laut Video !

Soll ich den Wert aus dem Video eintragen ?


P.S.: Die Vollversion braucht man dazu nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Dezember 2010)

^^Hast du dir schonmal die Einstellungen(Ergebnis) aus dem Video richtig angeschaut?

Edit: jetzt mal mit GTX 460 u. CUDA

Blechdesigner | 55,45 | I7-875K @ 4,25 GHz | GTX 460/1G 925/1850/1025




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ups, wohl also eher nicht, lediglich die Zeit war soweit Ok.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2010)

Den selben Benchmark hatte ich vorher auch schon gemacht, aber da hatte der irgendwie 123sec an dauer, oder es liegt einfach an meiner alten hardware^^


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab's jetz aufgenommen, passt ja in etwa zu der anderen HD4870


----------



## Folterknecht (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir auch die Vollversion von JC2 für 8 Pfund zugelegt. Den Bench aus der Demo kann ich da nicht finden ...


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Hab's jetz aufgenommen, passt ja in etwa zu der anderen HD4870



Okay danke 

Edit: Hab jetz auch die Vollversion von JC2. Aber der Unterschied beträgt bei mir nur 0,13 Punkte und das schwankt ja immer n bissi.
Der Bench aus der Demo ist auch ein anderer als der aus der Vollversion


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, der Wüstenbench aus der Vollversion entspricht so 'ziemlich' dem der Demo (fast gleiche FPS), also habe ich auch diese gelten lassen. 

Multi-Gpu - Nutzer müssen leider zur Vollversion greifen, da die Demo nicht alle CUDA - Funktionen bietet, bzw. dies ungewiss ist.

Na ja und wer Multi - GPU hat kann auch sicherlich als Vergleich sich ein



> JC2 für 8 Pfund zugelegt.


  durchaus leisten, sofern er CUDA testen möchte 

Anbei auch das Spiel noch spielen.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Dezember 2010)

5 FPS empfindest Du als "so ziemlich gleich"?

meine Setiings sind bis auf den CPU-Takt die gleichen. Dieser liegt ~ 230 MHz niedriger. Ansonsten weiterhin 900/1800/1025 MHz bei der GPU, dafür aber wie gesagt 5 FPS mehr.


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab allen gesagt, dass man die Demo zum Benchen nutzen soll, außer halt bei MULTI - GPU mit CUDA.
Mancher Nutzer meinte das der Bench der Demo in der Vollversion 'dem Wüstenbench' entspricht, also hatte ich es gelten lassen, später stellte sich das als falsch heraus, ich hab leider nur die Demo, man kann am Screenshot eh nicht unterscheiden ob Demo oder nicht.



Sollte eigentlich auch nur ein Vergleichsbench werden, um zu sehen, wo sich welches System in etwa wiederfindet.

Laborbedingungen sind das natürlich nicht, wer möchte kann aber natürlich sein besseres Vollversion - Ergebnis zum Besten geben oder auch eins nach einer Treiberoptimierung usw.

Edit: ich werds im Startpost aber mal abändern


----------



## Onkelz19 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo hier mal mein Bench .

Bin damit eig überhaupt nicht zufrieden wenn ich mal so überlege was der PC eig Kostet.

Habe einen X4 965 @3.67 und eine EVGA gtx460 superclocked 1gb

Das Bild zeig den normalen Betrieb und oben drüber die FPS zahlen in 3D .

Was sagt ihr dazu ? Für so ein teures Sytem doch eig zu wenig oder?

Wäre dankbar um euren Feedback


----------



## Pumpi (17. Dezember 2010)

Völlig in Ordnung 

Du hast mit "PhysX" alias Cuda gebencht (Bokeh Filter/erhöhte Wasserdetails), und Dein relativ guter Prozzi bringt Dir in dem fps Bereich gar nichts.

Orientier Dich nicht an der ersten Liste sonder an der zweiten !

Mit Deinen 763 Mhz passt das schon. Stell doch mal die beiden untersten Parameter in den Bench-optionen ab. Dann hast Du mehr fps !


----------



## Onkelz19 (17. Dezember 2010)

hab die unteren 2 mal aus gemacht 

Und ein Bench mit weniger AA+AF


----------



## Pumpi (17. Dezember 2010)

Das Du mit 3D so viel fps hast überrascht mich nun ein wenig, bei mir ging das immer locker 50% in die Knie, hatte aber auch nie JC2 laufen gehabt.

Wenn 1680 jetzt noch Deine native Auflösung ist, dann geht es doch im großen und ganzen ganz gut !


----------



## Onkelz19 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ne habe eig. 1900*1200 
Aber da ja alle gleich Testen  
Ja viel fps für 3D ist es ,aber mir nicht genug . Werde mir denk ich mal eine 2te GTX460 zulegen und dann den SLI-Hack installieren . Mal schauen wie es dann ausschaut. Aber das wird erst nächsten Monat passieren


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Spiel einfach mal die Demo ein wenig an und wenn es nicht ruckelt, dann isses doch OK, ab 30+ FPS kann man es eigentlich spielen.

Ne 2te 460 wäre bei Deinem System meiner Vermutung nach nicht das Optimum, versuch lieber die 1te GraKa erstmal zu ocen.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Dezember 2010)

kleines update von mir selbst


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2011)

Und jetzt nehmt das. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 250x17 = 4.250 MHz, Radeon HD 5870/1G *@ *1.080/2.850 MHz, NB/HT @ 2.750/2.250 MHz, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR3 @ 833 MHz bei 8-8-7-15-2T, 123 MHz PCIe-Takt, Catalyst 8.782.1, "Quality", W7ndows x64_

Zutaten: ein offenes Fenster, 8 Grad Raumtemperatur und viel Spannung.  An 100 Fps ist trotzdem erst mit einer HD 6970 zu denken.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Junky90 (8. Februar 2011)

Meine Einstellungen :
Bewegungsunschärfe = Ein
Auflösung = 1920 x 1080
Texturendetails = Stark
Schattenqualität = Stark
Anti-Aliasing = 4x
Anisotropes Filtern = 16x
Wasserdetails = Sehr Hoch
Objektdetails = Sehr Hoch
Decals = Ein
Weiche Partikel = Ein
V-Sync = Aus
Hochaufl. Schatten = Ein
SSAO = Stark
Pointlight Specular = Ein
Bokeh-Filter = Aus
Erhöhte Wasserdetails = Ein

Durchschnittliche Fps = 30
Gewählter Benchmark = Der dunkle Turm

Und das bei einer GTX 570 ?! WTF ?!?!?!?!
Was mich auch verwundert ist, dass er nur 4 GB RAM erkennt, obwohl 8 GB RAM vorhanden sind.


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Du hast es einfach nicht drauf


----------



## Junky90 (8. Februar 2011)

Bitte ernst gemeinte Antworten und nicht solche dumpfen Sprüche, von wegen ich hätte nix drauf !


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn du was vergleichbares willst, um zu wissen wie deine Leistung einzuordnen ist, dann musst du schon genau die Einstellungen verwenden wie alle anderen User auch.

Wenn du natürlich mit Cuda und pi pa po testest, dann kommt da auch nicht viel bei raus.

Außerdem muss man wissen, das sich mit dem letzten NV Treiber die Leistung deren Karten im JC2 *verschlechtert* haben.

E: 

Das nur 4GB Ram angezeigt werden ist normal


----------



## widder0815 (8. Februar 2011)

Hey leute , ich dann auch mal ... hir mit gibt Pumpi seine Banane an mich ab

wie schnell 2 gtx570 über eine sandige Brücke rutschen

widder0815 | 183,3 | I7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | gtx570 sLi @ 950/2100/1899 (gpu/vram/shader)

mit Cuda

widder0815 | 111,59 | I7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | gtx570 sLi @ 950/2100/1899 (gpu/vram/shader)

mit 32xCSAA

widder0815 | 157,51 | I7 2600k @ 4,6 GHz | gtx570 sLi @ 950/2100/1899 (gpu/vram/shader)


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mal eine historische Selbstzitage (8 Seiten alt):



Pumpi schrieb:


> Jein, Lokalhorst Raff hatte doch mal den CPU Bench in 1024x768 ohne AA und AF angeregt. Dabei kam heraus das ich 145-150 fps (je nach Mainboardgequäle) erreiche. Raff mit seinem 6er ungefär das selbe und Schrotti Aufgrund seines guten Board's/Turbo Ram/super Takt's auch über 180 fps hinkriegt.
> 
> Meine 144 fps hab ich bei durchschnittlich 75% Graka Auslastung hingekriegt. Wenn ich knapp 100% Auslastung wie im Single-GPU Bench hätte (was ja kein Prob sein sollte), dann hätte ich ja schon 180 fps und das bei schlappen 900 Mhz. Bei 940 Mhz und Dual GTX 480 sollten unsere Cpu's grundsätzlich limitieren.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das der Multi GPU Bench noch ein bißchen länger als Graka Bench gehalten hätte, war wohl ein Irrtum. Ohne gute CPU geht gar nichts mehr.

Höchstens noch @ 32xCSAA + Cuda bzw. Cuda und FullHD, werd ich gleich mal probieren. Ansonsten komm ich da bei weitem nicht mehr hinterher, obwohl meine alten Benches noch mit 4 Threads und nur mit 3,8Ghz gemacht sind.

Soviel werden 4 Ghz und 8Threads dann auch nicht bringen 

E

Ich werd dir meine Banane geben !

Mit Cuda :

Pumpi | 100.86 | I7 920@3,99 | 2xGTX480@ 942/1884/2300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt mit neuem Treiber. Mit welchem hast du gebencht ? Mit dem aktuellen oder dem vorigen schnelleren ?


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Multi GPU @ 32xCSAA

Pumpi | 142,42 | I7 920 @ 3,99Ghz | 2xGTX 480 @ 942/1884/2270




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Multi GPU

Pumpi | 150,24 | I7 920 @ 3,99Ghz | 2xGTX480 @ 942/1884/2270




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (8. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine historisch Selbstzitage (8 Seiten alt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja du hast recht ... bei Multi GPU sollten wir "extra" --> Anschlag machen ... das heißt , Cuda + 32xAA 1920-1080 rest anschlag ( aber zwecks den ATIs dann doch ohne cuda)

ich hab mit dem Neusten Treiber 266,58 oder so gebencht , bei dem Cuda bench (111) hatte ich vergessen einen laufenden Download auszumachen ... naja liegt an der cpu ... ich geh mir bier holen und benche nochmal ... und lass MSI Afterburner mal an um zu schauen was ausgelastet oder limitiert wird .... bis glei

achja , meine beiden Grakas werden mit 2x 16 lanes Full sLi angebunden ... vieleicht macht das hir was aus ...


----------



## widder0815 (8. Februar 2011)

Volles Rohr

hir noch mal zum vergleichen , Mit cuda + 32CSAA  , auf dem 2. bild ist die Graka auslastung zu sehen satte 97% und 98% ... also Limitiert hir der 4,6ghz SB lol


----------



## Pumpi (10. Februar 2011)

Volles Rohr ?

Die Graka Auslastung ist schon recht hoch (*bis *zu 98%).

Ich geb mich auf jedenfall deiner Sandy geschlagen.

Es sei denn du hast noch den alten guten Treiber drauf ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Volles Rohr ?
> 
> Die Graka Auslastung ist schon recht hoch (*bis *zu 98%).
> 
> ...



nein hab den neusten --> 266.58

das was du meinst zählt bei Multy GPU glaube ich net , aber beim Single GPU schon ...
ich wollte auch die Single GPU Tabelle sprengen , aber das ist Lachhaft was da herauskommt ... hatte glaube nur um die 100fps lool


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2011)

Sorry für die etwas längere Abwesenheit (Oblivion macht süchtig)

**   update *

und ** für Platz 1 bei Multi-GPU
*


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

ich mache mal die tage ein vergleichs bench mit den alten Nvidia Treibern


----------



## doodlez (14. Februar 2011)

mache au mal mit 

Doodlez | 17.94 17.99| E6600 @ 2925 Mhz | 8800GTS 320 580/ 1500/ 900

seltsamer weise werden nur 2Gb ram angezeigt und die Unterschiede sind auch nicht wirklich groß


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Februar 2011)

@doodlez

Hier könnte man über einen neuen Spiele - Rechner sicherlich mal nachdenken 

Stell aber bitte mal AA 4x und 1680 Auflösung ein usw.. , sonst wirste nicht in die Tabelle aufgenommen 
Einfach mal Seite 1 genau durchlesen


----------



## PitBull (3. März 2011)

Scheinst ja auch Langeweile bekommen zu haben ....


----------



## veteran (2. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @3,4Ghz|gtx 580 @880Mhz/1760/2100|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal mit Cuda und einmal ohne Cuda

Mit Cuda:       84,87fps
Ohne Cuda:   128,45fps


----------



## Pumpi (2. April 2011)

Du weist aber schon das ich mir den Platz vor dir zurück hole ?

Spätestens wenn der neue Treiber WHQL ist !


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon das ich mir den Platz vor dir zurück hole ?
> 
> Spätestens wenn der neue Treiber WHQL ist !



Mal schaun ... ich hab auch noch was neues in der Hinterhand ( DDR3 cl9 2133)


----------



## Pumpi (2. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Mal schaun ... ich hab auch noch was neues in der Hinterhand ( DDR3 cl9 2133)



Genau wegen dir hab ich nicht gesagt das ich mir den dritten Platz zurück hole, sondern den Platz vor veteran 

Da brauchst du warscheinlich nichtmal deinen Ram, deine neue Frau reicht wohl auch (Sandy) 

Ps: Was zieht deine Kiste bei Furmark und Prime zusammen, nach einer halben Stunde heizen, an Watt aus der Dose ?


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ps: Was zieht deine Kiste bei Furmark und Prime zusammen, nach einer halben Stunde heizen, an Watt aus der Dose ?



Bis zu 710watt.............     --->AtomStrom


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Bis zu 710watt.............     --->AtomStrom



Find ich gut, du bist ja fast schon ein "Grüner" 

Inklusive Monitor werden es bei mir schonmal 950 Watt 

Allerdings nicht in JC2


----------



## veteran (3. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @3,8Ghz|gtx 580 @910Mhz/1820/2125|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Cuda    :    88,51 fps
Ohne Cuda :  132,55 fps

Ein wenig geht noch aber dann ist Schluß!


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich für mich, das veteran mitlerweile seine Hardware anständig "quälen" kann 

Spätestens wenn da noch ein Update kommt bin ich wohl raus, warscheinlich jetzt schon


----------



## veteran (3. April 2011)

Wie gesagt bei 920Mhz Graka und 4,0Ghz Prozi ist bei mir dann unter Luft auch Schluß.
Und wenn ich die sehe mit ihren 2600K Prozis die unter Luft mal eben mit 4,7Ghz benchen dann wird sich in der Rangliste nach oben sowieso noch viel ändern!


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2011)

> Und wenn ich die sehe mit ihren 2600K Prozis die unter Luft mal eben mit 4,7Ghz benchen dann wird sich in der Rangliste nach oben sowieso noch viel ändern!



Das würde ich so unterschreiben.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ein widder 08/15, mit seiner Sandy und seinen zwei GTX 570, einen cook2211 mit seinem 1366er six Core und seinen beiden GTX 580 verheizen würde !


----------



## veteran (3. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Das würde ich so unterschreiben.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ein widder 08/15, mit seiner Sandy und seinen zwei GTX 570, einen cook2211 mit seinem 1366er six Core und seinen beiden GTX 580 verheizen würde !



Jepp,
das wird noch spannend ob man überhaupt noch einen 1366er Sockel mit six Core benötigt wenn Sandy so weitermacht!


----------



## sentinel1 (5. April 2011)

**update*   *           und  an veteran fuer Leader Position


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

Na dann ... werde ich auch mal die single GPU Liste angreifen , Veteran seine gtx580 ist eine Gute herausforderung 
Mal sehn wie sich dazu der Neue DDR3 2133 Ram schlägt ...

Update ...(15min)

Im Sorry @Veteran 

|widder0815|i7 Core @ 4,6Ghz|gtx 570 @ 989Mhz/1978/2200 | 138,00fps





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So "Schrotti"(Kuda King) jetzt bist du , Drann 

|widder0815|i7 Core @ 4,6Ghz|gtx 570 @ 989Mhz/1978/2200 | 95,20fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

Mein erster Durchlauf ohne OC,

kommt noch ein Nachtrag, mit OC 

Für nur eine Graka kann man nicht klagen

5870 @ 850/1200 MHZ, X4 @ 3.2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5870 @ 1050/1250 MHZ, X4 @ 3.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch CPU / RAM OC, mal schauen was noch geht


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2011)

Ich glaub dann sollte ich die Tage auch einmal mitmachen, aber erstmal die Demo laden


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

oh je oh je


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> oh je oh je


 
warum oh je?


----------



## sentinel1 (6. April 2011)

**update**

und  +  an widder0815 für den '*Single-Card Champion*'  

P.S.: Jetzt hatter abba die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen 

*'Multi-GPU Champion' war man ja schon * 

@Darkfleet85

Werde dann die finalen Ergebnisse aufnehmen 


Warum trauen sich denn die neuen AMD - Karten nicht zu benchen


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2011)

Jea THX ... 2 Bananen und 1x *CudaKing* | ...  Mal sehn wie lange


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2011)

@sentinel1 

Edit: Ich mach noch einen Durchlauf!


AMD x4 955 BE @ 3.9 / 5870 @ 1050/1250





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2011)

Vielleicht , weil ich trotz i72600k@ 4,5 Ghz und 6970 @ 950/1450 nur auf 100 fps komme


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2011)

Und dann immer AMD verteufeln, meine CPU kostet noch 116 Euro


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. April 2011)

^^Objects Details sollten glaube auch auf "Very High" stehen  (sollte auch in der eng. Version einzustellen sein)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Objects Details sollten glaube auch auf "Very High" stehen  (sollte auch in der eng. Version einzustellen sein)


 
Ach, zu früh gefreut, ich guck mal was es ausmacht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nicht viel langsamer, vorallem da die CPU jetzt mit 3.2 GHz läuft, mache später noch einen Nachtrag mit 4 GHz (mag jetzt aber nicht schonwieder neustarten und die CPU mit 1.5 Volt bruzzeln), da sollte ich die 90 schon packen  mit dem Geld das ich mit einem AMD Prozzi gespart habe könnte ich mir noch ne 5870 dazu kaufen, von dem her darf ich immernoch rumgrinsen

@Blechdesigner, deinen Wert knack ich noch  (vielleicht)

Edit: Neuer Bench kommt doch gleich in 10min..

Edit: Naja die 90 hab ich nicht geschafft , ab 4.05 ghz bleibt der 3.2 955er auch nicht mehr stabil, mit der Spannung will ich auch nicht über 1.5 gehen ist mir zu riskant, wo könnte man noch was an Leistung rauskitzeln? Kenn mich leider mit den Ram einstellungen nicht so aus..


----------



## veteran (6. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @920Mhz/1840/2150|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein klein wenig geht noch aber dann ist echt Schluß!

Ohne Cuda : 135,62fps


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2011)

Geht ja echt ab dein Kasten


----------



## veteran (6. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Geht ja echt ab dein Kasten



Naja irgendwann ist natürlich das Limit unter Luft erreicht ich bin jetzt kurz vorm Ende!


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2011)

Hey mensch @Veteran ... ist nur der Just Caos Bench , 950mhz reisst deine gtx580 durch , mit 4,2ghz CPU hast du den 1. Platz Retur 
mach den Pc auf und Puste dabei rein


----------



## Pumpi (6. April 2011)

@ Veteran

Lüfte richtig durch oder Bench im kühlen Morgen grauen, dann geht 940 mit Sicherheit. Aber bedenke : Immer nur ein Run, und dann lange abkühlen lassen, sonst funzt es eh net gleich wieder


----------



## veteran (6. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Hey mensch @Veteran ... ist nur der Just Caos Bench , 950mhz reisst deine gtx580 durch , mit 4,2ghz CPU hast du den 1. Platz Retur
> mach den Pc auf und Puste dabei rein


Ich werde es natürlich nicht übertreiben , ich kenne meine Grenze dafür war mir alles zu teuer bei 930 Mhz unter Luft ist bei der 580er Schluß.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. April 2011)

Der 2,6k mit 4,6 Gigaherzen macht hier natürlich  schon ordentlich Banane  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes

*update*


----------



## veteran (7. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2170|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Cuda: 138,08 fps

So das soll reichen!


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> *Update*
> |Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2170|
> 
> 
> ...


 
eyyyyy meine Banane


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2011)

|Evgasüchtiger|PHII X4 @3,9Ghz|gtx 560ti @1000Mhz/2000/2500|

graka ist 24/7 settings  da geht noch bisl und 4ghz werde ich auch wohl hinbekommen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2011)

110,17 fps |Evgasüchtiger|PHII X4 @ 4Ghz|gtx 560ti @1040Mhz/2080/2500|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




leider muss ich mein graka temperaturproblem erst im griff bekommen, da sie statt 50-55grad in spielen ( wie andere die die selbe graka haben) hat sie 70-75 grad und ich habe eine sehr gute Gehäusebelüftung 

ich muss nächste Woche erstmal den AC Kühler neu draufspannen und die Wlp erneuern !

dann geht das benchen weiter ! Ich möchte Platz sechs angreifen


----------



## sentinel1 (9. April 2011)

** update **

 für veteran und die hart erkämpfte Banane


----------



## 0815-TYP (9. April 2011)

0815-TYP | 98,49 | i7 2600K @ 4,0 GHz | 5870 @ 1115/1300


----------



## sentinel1 (9. April 2011)

Freut mich wirklich sehr, dass die *ATI - User* hier bis zum letzten Frame - Wimpernschlag  kämpfen 

Mein Tipp an AMD - User (GraKa) ...     *'Just Bench' 
*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. April 2011)

0815 ist mein Kollega  ich weiss das seine Karte gut geht und er sollte es mal versuchen die 100fps zu knacken und ich denke er schafft es weil sein prozi ist lange noch nicht am ende  also hau rein


----------



## veteran (10. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2170|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Cuda:       91,61  fps
ohne Cuda:    138,28 fps

Hmm,
mit Cuda kommt meine Karre irgendwie nicht so richtig aus den Knick.
Aber ich denke unter Luft war das jetzt alles und schon ganz gut


----------



## Junky90 (11. April 2011)

@veteran 
Wie hast du es geschafft, dass er bei dir 6 GB RAM erkennt ?
Bei mir erkennt er nur 4 GB RAM


----------



## veteran (11. April 2011)

Junky90 schrieb:


> @veteran
> Wie hast du es geschafft, dass er bei dir 6 GB RAM erkennt ?
> Bei mir erkennt er nur 4 GB RAM



Als ich vorher die Demo Just Cause hatte wurde bei mir nur 1Gig Ram erkannt bzw angezeigt.
Erst mit der installation der Vollversion wurden bei mir die vollen 6Gig Ram erkannt.
Wenn du also die Demo hast könnte es daran liegen , falls nicht habe ich dafür auch keine Erklärung.


----------



## 0815-TYP (11. April 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 0815 ist mein Kollega  ich weiss das seine Karte gut geht und er sollte es mal versuchen die 100fps zu knacken und ich denke er schafft es weil sein prozi ist lange noch nicht am ende  also hau rein



Das wird schwer.Selbst bei 4,5GHz+ reisst es da kaum noch was raus und die 5870 skaliert in dem Taktbereich nur noch sehr schlecht.
Das maximum lag bei 1125 MHz,das war aber noch zu Zeiten als nur die Karte @ Wakü war.Nun hängt da noch der i7 dran und die Raumtemp ist nun auch höher als damals.Die 1125 MHz bekomme ich nun nicht mehr stabil in diesem Benchmark.Auch nicht mit " Schei...egal-Voltage ".


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. April 2011)

So, erstmals ATI unter den Multi-GPUs (mit Wertung) 

Blechdesigner|135,27|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|²HD5870 1050/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. April 2011)

Ich dann auch mal leider wohl nur den 4. Platz. 

Nobody|125,00|AMD 1090t @4,1 GHz|²GTX 470 @ stock 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multi GPU versteht sich.Ich denke ich werde dann mal die Taktchraube etwas anheben.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. April 2011)

ATI skaliert hier bei MGPU gar nicht mal schlecht, aber 5,2 GHz sind auch schon echt assi  (absolut sau schneller intel)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. April 2011)

Und was stimmt bei meinen "screen"nicht ? Ist was Falsch weil er nicht eingetragen ist ?


----------



## widder0815 (11. April 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und was stimmt bei meinen "screen"nicht ? Ist was Falsch weil er nicht eingetragen ist ?


 
Falsche auflösung ... "1680-1050" machen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Falsche auflösung ... "1680-1050" machen



stimmt doch weil er hat doch sli-verbund mit seinen 470ern


----------



## sentinel1 (11. April 2011)

Ich hab mal Nobody jetzt bei MGPU eingetragen, hoffe mal das 'high' auch stark bedeutet 

.. hab den Prozessor mal auf PhII x6 gesetzt, sollte doch so richtig sein ?


----------



## widder0815 (12. April 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> stimmt doch weil er hat doch sli-verbund mit seinen 470ern


 
Ja ... man bin ich Bescheuert im Multy wird ja in FullHD gebencht 

@Veteran(wie versprochen) und aktualisiere mal die 3D-Mark11 Liste pls 

2 Tage hast noch deine Banane , dann Hole ich sie mir wieder (hoff ich jedenfals) ... gtx570 war am Limit(ist mit den 989mhz schon 2x Abgekakt) , geht nur noch was über die cpu ala 4,9ghz ... 
aber es soll ja Kühler werden diese Woche

AN alle Nvidia User (ausser Veteran) ein kleiner tipp ... der JustCause2 bench ist empfindlich auf die Treibereinstellungen ... das heißt , alles im Treiber ausstellen und erzwingen(auch "Progammeinstellung an den Bench anpassen")
weil der Treiber sonst doch was mit rein nimmt wat nich soll ... JustBench


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. April 2011)

Evgasüchtiger|72,39 fps|PH II X4 965 @ 4 GHz|1040/2080/2500 |

mit Cuda

wie gesagt muss noch mein tempproblem beseitigen dann wird auch 1100/2200/2500 benchmöglich sein  dann greife ich wieder an mit der kleinen 560 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. April 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Nobody jetzt bei MGPU eingetragen, hoffe mal das 'high' auch stark bedeutet
> 
> .. hab den Prozessor mal auf PhII x6 gesetzt, sollte doch so richtig sein ?


 
Jo passt schon. Ist ein Phantom II X6.


----------



## veteran (13. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2170|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Cuda:   140,47 fps

Habe mal mit der Demo gebencht da ist noch ein bißchen drin!

@widder 0815 damit du es nicht ganz so leicht hast mit der Banane (hoffe ich zumindestens)


----------



## sentinel1 (13. April 2011)

*140+*     alles banane 


1023 RAM ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2011)

Ich werf da auch mal was mit rein, die Demo macht schon lust auf mehr


----------



## sentinel1 (13. April 2011)

@Chester Bennington

hallo auch

versuch es doch nochmal mit den Einstellungen wie im Startpost beschrieben (Vsync aus, SSAO stark ...)

und poste auch Deine Config, wie im Startpost beschrieben


----------



## veteran (13. April 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> *140+*     alles banane
> 
> 
> 1023 RAM ?


 

Bei der Demo zeigt er bei mir immer nur 1023 Ram an frag mich nicht warum!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2011)

@widder0815

die 140fps kannste noch schlagen  mit 1000/2000/2250 und 26K auf 5ghz ist da noch was drinne


----------



## veteran (14. April 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @widder0815
> 
> die 140fps kannste noch schlagen  mit 1000/2000/2250 und 26K auf 5ghz ist da noch was drinne



Natürlich kann widder 0815 das schlagen sein 2600K hat ja noch reserven und bei ihm läuft eine Wakü , während ich unter Luft hier nunmal an der Grenze kämpfe.
Wenn ich eine wakü für die gtx 580 hätte sehe es auch wieder anders aus


----------



## widder0815 (14. April 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @widder0815
> 
> die 140fps kannste noch schlagen  mit 1000/2000/2250 und 26K auf 5ghz ist da noch was drinne


 
Wird knapp , die 138fps waren schon von 2 Abstürtzen begleitet ... und ob es von 4,6ghz zu 5ghz noch einen unterschied gibt  , mal schaun (aber sind ja "eig" nur 2fps) .
Aber ich habe Nachtschicht , und vorm Wochenende werde ich mir die Bencherei nicht antun


----------



## veteran (14. April 2011)

*Update*
|Veteran|i7 Core @4,2Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2170|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Cuda : 141,79 fps

So jetzt warte ich erst mal bis widder mir die Banane wieder wegnimmt


----------



## Junky90 (14. April 2011)

@veteran
Nein ich besitze die Vollversion.
Es werden nur 4 GB RAM von 8 GB RAM angezeigt.


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2011)

Mal meine neue Graka getestet:

4. Platz gar net so schlecht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2011)

*Update*
|Legacyy|i7 2600k @4,4Ghz|gtx 580 @940Mhz/1880/2200|

sooo knapp die 140 verfehlt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. April 2011)

** update **

die Banane in Zungenschlagweite


----------



## veteran (17. April 2011)

Na jetzt wollen es aber alle wissen , bin mal gespannt wer als nächstes die Banane hat.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2011)

.. dafür musste Legacyy seinen 2600k aber ordentlich bruzzeln (5+ GHz FTW )

.. anschlecken durfte er ja quasi schon


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2011)

@Legacyy

dann schmeisse dein prozzi mal auf 5ghz dann hast die krone  ist die karte am ende?


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2011)

hatte die cpu schon auf 4,7GHz laufen, aber die graka sieht net gut aus, bei 950 hängt sich der anzeigentreiber immer auf


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2011)

Wie kann Legacy bei gleichen Clocks, besseren Prozzi @ höhere Clocks und noch doppelten Grafikspeicher eig. schlechter sein als veteran?


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2011)

Legacyy hat ne 3GB 580er, Treiber , RAM usw.


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2011)

Liegt sehr wahrscheinlich am Treiber. Ich kenn mich mit dem noch net so gut aus, hatte vorher ja 3 jahre ne ATI drinne^^
RAM läuft auch noch auf 1333 standart,etc. pp. Da gibts noch einiges zu verbessern 

Mit dem UEFI komm ich auch noch net so richtig klar^^


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2011)

probier auch mal die Demo aus, die ist bei der 580er eventuell etwas schneller (2ten account bei steam erstellen) 

nicht verraten: veteran hat auch die Demo genutzt


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2011)

Hahaha, dann nehm ich auch die Demo^^
Wieso 2ten Account machen?? Hab auf meinem kein JC2 drauf  (benutz eh nur den Bench von dem Spiel )


----------



## veteran (18. April 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hahaha, dann nehm ich auch die Demo^^
> Wieso 2ten Account machen?? Hab auf meinem kein JC2 drauf  (benutz eh nur den Bench von dem Spiel )



Ich hatte Monate lang auch den Bench des Spiels genutzt und mußte dann feststellen das die Demo Version etwas anders ist.
Bei mir hat dann das Benchen mit der Demo knapp 2 fps gebracht mit gleichen Einstellungen wie bei dem Bench im Spiel.
Einfach mal ausprobieren , würde ich auch gerne mal wissen ob es bei dir auch Änderungen gibt


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2011)

Die Demo bringt ja nen GEILEN schub der fps  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (18. April 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Demo bringt ja nen GEILEN schub der fps
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Sag ich doch , die Demo läuft besser und welche Einstellungen hast du beim Prozi und Graka verwendet?
Ansonsten Glückwunsch zur Banane


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2011)

Danke^^
CPU war auf 4x4,4GHz und die Graka auf 940/1880/2200


----------



## Pumpi (18. April 2011)

Hi Ho 

Nachdem mein Board seinen Dienst quittiert hat, hab ich mir auch mal eine weibliche Rechendienstleisterin gegönnt 

Ich hab jetzt mit dem alten WHQL Treiber und Radio im Hintergrund 133fps im single Bench, kann ich da die 140fps noch knacken wenn der neue WHQL draußen ist bzw. ich die Beta von dem kommenden Treiber nutze ?

P.s: Seit Sandy reagiert mein Asus Sys nun allergisch auf MSI Afterburner, da geht mit AB nicht eine 3D Anwendung los, ich vermute das geht nur mir so 

Sehr zickig die Alte


----------



## da_exe (19. April 2011)

Framrate ~92.48  CPU: PII@3168.4Mhz   GPU: HD6950@Shader70 910Mhz/1350Mhz


----------



## Pumpi (19. April 2011)

Single Update ohne Cuda:

Pumpi 140,17 | I7 2600K@ 5Ghz | GTX 480@ 940/1880/2257




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Veteran : Danke, der neue Treiber bringt glatt 5% im Gegensatz zum Alten 

@ widder : 1,5 Volt kann das Mädel gut ab, nur Vorsicht, nicht die Spawa Kühler anfassen


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2011)

@Legacyy  nun also doch Bananajoe

@da_exe zur Aufnahme in die Rangliste müsstest Du mit den Benchsettings auf Seite 1 (siehe Spoiler) benchen 

@Pumpi ebenfalls  für die magische 140er - Marke


----------



## Pumpi (19. April 2011)

> @Pumpi ebenfalls für die magische 140er - Marke



Danke danke, kann vor Stolz kaum laufen 

Dennoch Frage ich mich, warum die schwächlichen 4,6Ghz von widder im Startpost blau hervor gehoben sind und meine 5Ghz nicht vergoldet dargestellt werden


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2011)

edit  

vergoldet wäre auch eine Idee (geben die Forumfarben aber wohl nicht her )


----------



## Legacyy (19. April 2011)

So, da haben wir mein erstes Ergebnis mit CUDA^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU @4,4GHz, GPU@ 940/1880/2200

€dit: mit CPU@4,6 bin ich auf 95,05 rangekommen^^ morgen versuch ichs noch ma^^


----------



## Daniel9494 (20. April 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> So, da haben wir mein erstes Ergebnis mit CUDA^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Legacyy (20. April 2011)

Daniel9494 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus



Schon, aber meine CPU brauchte für den Test mit 4,6GHz schon 1,3v, was so meine Grenze bei der CPU ist 

Meine GPU bekomm ich auch net höher, selbst bei Lüfter 100%, 1,15V (nur 1x getestet) gibts Bildfehler.

Bringt es was Memory auf 2100 runterzustellen, damit ich den GPU Takt höher bekomme?

€dit: ich mach dann heut abend erst ma nen BIOS flash damit ich bis 1,21v gehn kann^^

€dit2: CUDA-King 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU@ 4,7GHz, GPU immer noch 940/1880/2200^^

Letzter Edit^^:
hatte vorhin per Treiber alles auf Qualität gestellt xDD
jetz auf Leistung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2011)

**Update**

Blechdesigner|145,39|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|²HD5870 1050/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. April 2011)

@Legacyy    für die Krönung und Doppelführung  .. aber die 100er - Marke für den König muss doch gehen 
(falls alles ausgereizt ist - versuch mal mit Atomstrom zu benchen )

@Blechdesigner   Du willst doch nicht etwa (demnächst) dem Pumpi mit seinen ²GTX480 Deinen ATI-Auspuff zeigen


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2011)

^^Ne ne, die Karten sind am Ende mit den Einstellungen(am VRAM geht noch ein wenig), aber für ein Spiel/Benchmark das/der sehr Nvidia lastig ist, finde ich mein Ergebnis schon OK


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2011)

> finde ich mein Ergebnis schon OK


 
@ Blechdesigner

Find ich auch, hat mich glatt aus den Socken gehauen als ich das gesehen hab 

Ein Glück bist du so ziemlich am Ende mit deinen Karten, ich könnte mich nicht mehr wehren, bin nur noch ein schnöder single Boy.

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das da noch eine Dual GTX 590 mit 2x3GB raus kommt, in die man offiziell 1,2 Volt reinjagen darf 

Wär toll wenn du mal ne Einschätzung geben könntest ob der Unterschied von 1333er Ram zu 2000er sich bemerkbar in fps niederschlägt ?

*Edit:*

*Hab nun selbst rausgefunden ob schnellerer Ram was bringt : Nein tut er nicht !*

*Hab statt 5Ghz mit 5,2 laufen lassen + anstatt mit 1600er Ram mit 2133er gebencht, und alles was mehr raus kam war ein halbes fps *

*Ergo : Ich bin am Ende*


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Mai 2011)

So hier auchmal etwas von mir und ich muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht von meiner HD6970 
Nicht wundern das es etwas ausgeschnitten aussieht, habe den Screenshot aus meinem Steam-Screenshots da nen einfaches "copy paste" in paint nicht ging 

<BaSh>|91,54|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|HD6970 960/1350


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Mai 2011)

Eventuell ist die Karte auch etwas zu neu für die etwas nv-lastige Engine und man hat den Fokus auf andere Spiele gelegt bei AMD 

aber endlich mal ne AMD - Karte 

Neuere Treiber könnten aber auch in Zukunft die FPS eventuell noch hochtreiben 

Edit: Ne zu langsame CPU ist wohl eher, ... nein .., ähm Nö . , NEIN  zu langsam is die nich


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2011)

**Update**

Blechdesigner|96,23|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|HD5870 @ 1070/1333




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Werde wohl am Wochenende mal meine Graka ein wenig strapazieren, um den Blechdesigner von seinem Thron zu schmeißen 
@ Blechdesigner biste dir sicher das du 2 Grafikkarten drinne hattest? Denn dann sind deine FPS gesunken o_O


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2011)

Hatte nur vergessen die ² zu entfernen, die Auflösung spricht ja für Single-GPU 

Edit:


<BaSh> schrieb:


> Werde wohl am Wochenende mal meine Graka ein  wenig strapazieren, um den Blechdesigner von seinem Thron zu schmeißen


Ach hast du auch zwei HD5870er?, denn die 6970er sollten doch einiges mehr bringen... wenn nicht bei dir, schicke sie einfach vorbei


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Ne habe nur meine HD6970 
Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen sind nur 8 Stunden fahrt 
Naja ob sie mehr bringt muss ich eben noch testen  bin schon bei 1,2v angekommen und sie läuft nicht bei 1005 stabil


----------



## Daniel9494 (5. Mai 2011)

*Update:

*Daniel9494 | 132,08 | I5-2500k @ 4,4 GHz | GTX 570 900/1800/2300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Daniel


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder das AMD hier leider total versagt


----------



## widder0815 (5. Mai 2011)

;<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man mal wieder das AMD hier leider total versagt



was aber komisch ist , weil Just Cause2 mit ATI Grakas mehr fps im Game bringt (ATIs gehn besser als Nvidias) Mehrkarten-Skalierung: Just Cause 2 : Radeon HD6970 und HD6950 im Benchmark-Test: Cayman als Fermi-Killer?


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Dann vergleich mal bitte mein Ergebnis mit  dem von Daniel9494. 
Dabei wird dir auffallen das er A: Weniger CPU Takt hat und B: Seine GPU auch langsamer läuft und trotzdem komme ich nicht auf die Stufe der 570. Und zwar um Meilen nicht.
Ich glaube aber das mit Ordentlich OC der Graka vielleicht noch mehr rauszuholen ist ....


----------



## Daniel9494 (5. Mai 2011)

;2960032 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann vergleich mal bitte mein Ergebnis mit  dem von Daniel9494.
> Dabei wird dir auffallen das er A: Weniger CPU Takt hat und B: Seine GPU auch langsamer läuft und trotzdem komme ich nicht auf die Stufe der 570. Und zwar um Meilen nicht.
> Ich glaube aber das mit Ordentlich OC der Graka vielleicht noch mehr rauszuholen ist ....


 
Probier das mal aus mal sehen was du noch an FPS raushohlen kannst


----------



## widder0815 (5. Mai 2011)

;<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Dann vergleich mal bitte mein Ergebnis mit  dem von Daniel9494.
> Dabei wird dir auffallen das er A: Weniger CPU Takt hat und B: Seine GPU auch langsamer läuft und trotzdem komme ich nicht auf die Stufe der 570. Und zwar um Meilen nicht.
> Ich glaube aber das mit Ordentlich OC der Graka vielleicht noch mehr rauszuholen ist ....



Schau mal die "Rangliste" an ... alles Grün oberhalb , obwohl Dieses Game (Im Game) besser mit ATIs Skaliert (das hab ich gemeint)


----------



## Daniel9494 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal die ATI HD 6970 weil ich dachte sie wäre besser aber ich hatte da auch nur um die 90-100 FPS ind anderen spielen sieht das auch so aus


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Mal? Naja ich bleibe ihr treu hol ihr aber vielleicht bald eine Schwester


----------



## widder0815 (5. Mai 2011)

;<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Mal? Naja ich bleibe ihr treu hol ihr aber vielleicht bald eine Schwester



naja , 2 schwestern wären schon Besser


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

Du meinst jawohl nicht 3 Grakas oder?  o_O


----------



## widder0815 (6. Mai 2011)

;<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst jawohl nicht 3 Grakas oder?  o_O



Wenn du an die Just cause2 Spitze kommen> wollen> Tust ... dann schon


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Prohelm ist das mein Board den dritten PCIe nur mit x4 Unterstützt. Aber vielleicht kommt halt irgendwann eine 2te 6970 
Erstmal geht mein ganzes Geld für mein 2tes Hobby raus  ....


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde für Pumpi noch einen draufsetzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- nur als Test


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Verdammt ich vermisse immer noch die zoom-funktionen für die android apps


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2011)

^^Ach kannst du dir jetzt nicht die Werte auf dem Bild anschauen?

Habe jetzt 146,66 FPS bei standard Takt der Karten im CF... CPU/RAM Setting sind gleich geblieben


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Ne kann mir zwar die Bilder anschauen aber die sind verdammt klein und zommen ist halt leider nicht möglich. 146fps? Also eine Verbesserung? Woran liegts?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2011)

Ha, beim Run war die Bewegungsunschärfe aus (nach paar Gegentests die Erkenntnis das es bis zu 10 FPS ausmachen kann)


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Aber für die Liste gilt das dann ja nicht....trotzdem hoffe ich heute/morgen auf mindestens 100 fps zu kommen 
An der CPU solls ja nicht liegen


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja noch ein Regelkonformes mit mehr Frames(Multi-GPU), was ich dann noch posten werde


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Willste etwa MultiGPUking werden?


----------



## widder0815 (6. Mai 2011)

das wird Designer Niiie malz ... jedenfals nicht mit 2x 5870 , selbst mit 3 davon wird es schwer 
Ich hab noch bisl Reserve im Multy Bench .


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2011)

**Update**

Blechdesigner|153,69|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|²HD5870 1050/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Mh heute/morgen mal die 5,3 Ghz angehen um Blech das schöne Blau bei der CPU zu klauen


----------



## widder0815 (6. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> Blechdesigner|153,69|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|²HD5870 1050/1300



Da wird sich Pumpi aber freuen  und *das allerbeste daran ist* .... Er kann sich nicht wehren (weil seine 2. gtx480 weg ist)  hehehe  armer Pumpi


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Mai 2011)

** update **

@Blechdesigner Du schlimmer ATI-Finger ! Wolltest uns doch bloß Deinen ATI - Doppelauspuff zeigen!

*Just Bench* 


Edit: @ Daniel9494   Ups, hatte ich glatt übersehen   Edit2: jetzt auch als I5


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2011)

Mit Doppelauspuff ist da bei mir nix mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich habe für die andere Karte auch noch einen XSPC Razor, der vorher auf der Karte war, doch so siehts voller aus )

Edit:

**Update**

Blechdesigner|98.18|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|HD5870 @ 1060/1333




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Mai 2011)

Um das Radeon-Feld etwas aufzupumpen: HD 6950/2G @ HD 6970 @ 1.010/2.920 MHz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH_Raff | 91,94 | Ph II X6 @ 4,0 GHz | HD 6950/2G@6970 @ 1010 / 1460

Schwache Vorstellung, Cayman profitiert nicht von seiner verbesserten Architektur – in _Just Cause 2_ werden die VLIW5-ALUs von Cypress (HD 5800) anscheinend perfekt ausgelastet. Und weil die Karte "nur" eine freigeschaltete HD 6950 ist, geht der Speicher nicht in den 70er-Bereich um 3.000-3.100 MHz.

Meine GTX 580 folgt irgendwann. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2011)

^^Auf letztere freu ich mich auch schon(nächste Woche), auch wenn ich mir von der Taktung her nicht allzu viel verspreche (lasse mich da aber auch überraschen) 

Und bitte nicht meinen Edit übersehen KLICK


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Mai 2011)

Hehe, biste du doch noch an mir vorbeigekommen.  Deine Karte erinnert optisch übrigens frappierend an mein Monster, das derzeit im Schrank liegt – da klebt auch so ein VRM-Platzverschwender nebst Accelero drauf, weshalb ich die Karte ebenfalls im unteren PCIe-Slot arbeiten ließ (mit x16 2.0 natürlich). 

Welche GTX 580 hast du denn geordert?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2011)

Eine Schnäppchenkarte von PoV (sollte eine der ersten Revisionen sein) 
Mich würde brennent iteressieren ob man auf ihr auch einen Accelero+Grundplatte verbauen kann/könnte  (ansonsten muss halt wieder ein Wasserkühler her...)


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Mai 2011)

Ihr spornt mich wiedereinmal an zu benchen.
Komme nur leider zur Zeit nicht dazu da ich beim Project Heatmaster aushelfe.
Wenn das durch ist kommt sicher wieder etwas von mir


----------



## Daniel9494 (15. Mai 2011)

*Update:

*Daniel9494 | 132,54 | I5-2500k @ 4,4 GHz | GTX 570 900/1800/2400

@*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7-pcgh_raff.html*PCGH_Raff
Warum werden bei dir 8GB Ram angezeigt ? Ich hab auch 8 GB nur in Just Cause 2 Demo Benchmark werden 4 angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Daniel


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Mai 2011)

** update ** 

Der Cayman is wohl nicht so sehr auf Konsolero - Grafik optimiert, aber warten wir die nächsten Treiber mal ab  oder halt die nächsten Karten von AMD, war ja schließlich ihre erste


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2011)

**Update**

Blechdesigner|144,61|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2004




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

Da bekomme ich ein wenig Angst das Norbert mit seinen ATI´s mir zu nahe kommt , ergo ... ich schmeiss mal einen Multy Bench nach (die 200 sind nicht fern)

widder0815 | 197,10 | i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | ²gtx570 @ 969/1938/1098


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja kein CF mehr, also gibt's in der Hinsicht nichts mehr zu beführchten


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2011)

@Blechdesigner

du hast meine Banane geklaut-.- am wochenende leg ich nach^^
geht bei deinem sys noch mehr?


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> 
> du hast meine Banane geklaut-.-



Aaaaaaaahahahaha ... ich hab meine noch  (Schadenfreude schönste Freude)


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Mai 2011)

*@Benchfreunde    * update ** 

@Blechdesigner    bzw. Banane hoch


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> 
> du hast meine Banane geklaut-.- am wochenende leg ich nach^^
> geht bei deinem sys noch mehr?


 
Ha, ich habe ja mehr oder weniger zur Einführung der Banane beigetragen  KLICK


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe ja mehr oder weniger zur Einführung der Banane beigetragen  KLICK



Eigenlob stinkt Norbi


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaahahahaha ... ich hab meine noch  (Schadenfreude schönste Freude)


Wartet nur bis zum Wochenende, hab noch 0,8GHz Reserve beim Prozzi^^


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe ja mehr oder weniger zur Einführung der Banane beigetragen  KLICK


Naja... UND xD ich hätte auch jeden anderen Smiley genommen


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2011)

Sry für doppelpost, will den andern net editieren^^

Hab mal wieder ne neue Bestmarke 

**Update**

Legacyy |146,25|I7 2600K @ 5GHz|GTX 580 3GB @ 955/1910/2100  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2011)

Jetzt will ich den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für den zweiten Platz.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich den hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
xDD der Smiley is ja geil xDD

Geht bei dir nix mehr? Ich hatte bei meinen 5GHz schon 1,52V drauf gehabt, das mach ich nie wieder mit Lukü xD


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Mai 2011)

** update ** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Mai 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ** update **
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Jetzt hat wieder alles seine Richtigkeit^^

Und morgen mach ich die 100fps mit cuda (hoffentlich)


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> xDD der Smiley is ja geil xDD
> 
> Geht bei dir nix mehr? Ich hatte bei meinen 5GHz schon 1,52V drauf gehabt, das mach ich nie wieder mit Lukü xD


Ich brauch für meine Karte erst was anderes zur Kühlung als den Rev.-Kühler, die Karte überhitzt sich einfach(selbst bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl) und taktet sich dann zurück


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich brauch für meine Karte erst was anderes zur Kühlung als den Rev.-Kühler, die Karte überhitzt sich einfach(selbst bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl) und taktet sich dann zurück



Ich kann dir bald* ein WaKü block für die 580ger vermachen .

*20-30 Tage


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2011)

Bei ner Wakü kann ich die  ja wieder vergesssen^^
schade dass ich mir grad keine leisten kann -_-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Mai 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sry für doppelpost, will den andern net editieren^^
> 
> Hab mal wieder ne neue Bestmarke
> 
> ...



Wie stark wirkt sich die CPU "da oben" aus? Ich fürchte, dass ich trotz einer sehr taktfreudigen GTX 580 nicht an euch herantreten kann, da mein X6 so eine Probleme mit 5-6 GHz hat.  Anders formuliert: Wie sehen die Frameraten mit max. 4 GHz aus? Der Grafiktakt jagt mir indes keine Angst ein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mit meinem alten I7 @ 3,8G/4Ghz ca. 125 fps und GTX480 @ 920Mhz.

Mit Sandy I7 und 5Ghz habe ich jetzt 140 fps bei GTX480@ 940Mhz.

Die knapp 2% mehr Takt auf der Karte dürften wohl eher nebensächlich sein  

Aber das sollte deine Kampfeslust nicht bremsen


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

ey Pumpi schöner Ram ... ist es zufällig dieser hier ?
Weil der Funzte bei mir nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir bald* ein WaKü block für die 580ger vermachen .
> 
> *20-30 Tage


 Darüber müsstest du mir dann in einer PN mehr erzählen


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ey Pumpi schöner Ram ... ist es zufällig dieser hier ?
> Weil der Funzte bei mir nicht


 
Nein, ist der hier (soll auch fürs 2011er Sys reichen  ) :


Transcend aXeRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-9-28 (DDR3-2400) (TX2400KLU-4GK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

@ Top

wenn Raff uns verraten würde ob die ersten highend Grakas in 28nm mit 2 oder 3 GB Ram ausgestattet werden, könnte ich sagen ob ich hier nochmal deutlich erfolgreicher mit mache


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2011)

@Raff
Mit dem 2600k@ 4GHz kommt man mit der GTX580 immer noch auf ganz nette 130fps. 
Wie taktfreudig ist deine 580 denn?

Morgen setz ich mich wieder ans benchen mit cuda dran^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

**Update** 

Blechdesigner|147,37|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2004




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Mai 2011)

** update ** Du Schelm


----------



## Pumpi (31. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie stark wirkt sich die CPU "da oben" aus? Ich fürchte, dass ich trotz einer sehr taktfreudigen GTX 580 nicht an euch herantreten kann, da mein X6 so eine Probleme mit 5-6 GHz hat.  Anders formuliert: Wie sehen die Frameraten mit max. 4 GHz aus? Der Grafiktakt jagt mir indes keine Angst ein.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hey Raff,

Das deine CPU zum benchen hier nicht so geeignet ist, ist doch jedem klar.

Ist ja auch im real life völlig unwichtig, zum zocken reicht sie wohl allemal !!!

Wir würden uns sicher alle freuen wenn du uns mal zeigst was mit einer GTX 580 geht. Ich wette dieses hoch interressante Ergebnis würde uns alle sehr interessieren. 

Also mit wieviel schmackes sie durch den Parcour geht


----------



## Legacyy (31. Mai 2011)

da is man mal ein paar tage net da und schon is man den 1. platz wieder los


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Mai 2011)

Dazu sage ich einfach nur doofe Nvidia Engine


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Hey, sicher dass es bei der Vollversion der Wüstenbench ist?
Ich hab da nur ca. 75FPS ?


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Juni 2011)

Du kannst ja auch die Demo nutzen unter einem anderen Account bei Steam 

Sorry, hab Dein Profil mir noch nicht angeschaut gehabt, mach mal VSync auf OFF


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Hmm ja, aber das ist komisch...
Ich probiers mal mit der Demo


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2011)

Ich komme komischer Weise nicht an den Cuda Platz ran, selbst nicht bei mehr Takt auf Graka und CPU (alle Varianten mit Takt, BS, Treiber, Optimierungen[wo von mir eine evtl. nicht bekannt ist] durchgespielt) 
Das endet immer bei grob 96FPS


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Wir haben ja fast dasselbe Sys, daher wunderts mich...


----------



## Outlaw15 (5. Juni 2011)

Outlaw15|74,57|X6 1090T @ 3,2Ghz|HD 6950 @ default


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Juni 2011)

** update **

@Blechdesigner 

- für CUDA evtl. Soundkarte deaktivieren (sofern das Spiel dann noch läuft) oder anderes unnützes Kram


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2011)

^^Ich glaube die ist nichtmal installiert  und unnützer Kram befindet sich dort nicht drauf (außer paar Benchmarks die einen Nutzen aus Win7 ziehen)


----------



## widder0815 (5. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich glaube die ist nichtmal installiert  und unnützer Kram befindet sich dort nicht drauf (außer paar Benchmarks die einen Nutzen aus Win7 ziehen)


 
Cuda im Treiber deaktivieren , kein AA alles aus stellen im Treiber


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2011)

^^Cuda beim Cuda-Bench deaktivieren  (die Treibereinstellungen geben auch nicht alles her, da gibt's sogar leicht mehr auch wenn es im Endefekt 0,XXFPS ausmacht )


----------



## widder0815 (5. Juni 2011)

Ja man ...


 beim 03er Benchmark wo ich die 155k hingelegt hab, habe ich extra die 03er.exe mit dem Nvidia treiber verbunden 
und absolut "alles" geschröpft, (gab dann eine neue exe) und das hatte schon was ausgemacht


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Juni 2011)

.. oder es liegt halt doch an den 3 GB der 580er von Legacyy und den CUDA - King kannste Ihm doch lassen


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juni 2011)

CUDA brauch doch net so viel mehr VRAM.... aber die Krone kann er gerne haben. Ich quäl die Karte jetz net mehr.. nur noch undervolting


----------



## X Broster (26. Juni 2011)

Hier ist es still geworden.

Ergebnis mit neuer CPU, kann leider nicht übertakten:

X Broster|95,87|i5 2500k @ default|HD 5870 @ 1020/1370

Bitte mein X3er Ergebnis drinbehalten.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juni 2011)

Das alte Ergebnis lasse ich natürlich in der Tabelle, so sieht man ja schön die CPU (Platform) - Unterstützung 

Schön, bzw. interessant wäre eventuell noch eine 'Laptop - Sektion' für diesen Bench, wer möchte, der soll doch bitte:

*"             JUST BENCH ! "*


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juni 2011)

Ach naja dann geselle ich mich doch noch auf Platz 2 beim Cuda-Bench, die 3GB bringen da wohl doch paar mehr Gramm auf die Wage.

Blechdesigner|99.18|I7 2600K @ 5,0 GHz|GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich weiß jetzt garnicht mehr so genau ob der VRAM nicht auch auf 2200 stand )


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juni 2011)

** update **


So so, Ok *100 FPS* bei CUDA würden ja auch die Spaltenformatierung versauen


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juni 2011)

^^Nimm mal wieder die 3GB bei mir raus, ich habe ja nur die 1,5GB Version, die Aussage war ehr auf Legacyy mit den 3GB bezogen


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juni 2011)

Oki doki, ist erledigt, die 100 FPS sind aber sicher kein Unding (bei kühlerem Wetter?) 

Trotzdem, super Wert 

Edit: Hatte mir irgendwie schon gedacht, dass die 3 GB - Version irgenwann die Wurst vom Teller zieht


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2011)

Naja leider will meine 580 net mehr so  
geht nur noch bis 936 und bei höheren raten streikt die auf einmal -.-

ps: hab grad gesehn dass meine gtx580 ja *100fps* mehr hat als meine alte hd4870


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ok ok, dann lassen wir mal die 100er Marke für die nächste Grafikkartengeneratíon, man soll ja auch nicht übertreiben


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja leider will meine 580 net mehr so
> geht nur noch bis 936 und bei höheren raten streikt die auf einmal -.-
> 
> ps: hab grad gesehn dass meine gtx580 ja 100fps mehr hat als meine alte hd4870



Also 170 FPS ja ? Ich habe nähmlich 70 FPS Crossfire! Ok mit einer nur 24 xD


----------



## Pumpi (29. Juni 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> So so, Ok *100 FPS* bei CUDA würden ja auch die Spaltenformatierung versauen


 


sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ok ok, dann lassen wir mal die 100er Marke für die nächste Grafikkartengeneratíon, man soll ja auch nicht übertreiben


 
Daraus wird wohl nichts, mach am besten deine Spalten "frisch" 

Nächste Woche ..... :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (29. Juni 2011)

Oh hoo.

Das wird ein Fest der Fps.
Sehr cool.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2011)

@Pumpi
AAHHH!! Wie geil sind die beiden 580er denn *sabber* 

Wenn ich iwann mal das Geld hab setz ich meinen PC auch mal unter Wasser^^ vlt nach dem Sommer dann mal als Eigenbau...


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Juni 2011)

@Pumpi   

Leck mich fett, sind die Teile geil  auch noch die 3 GB - Version - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

Na dann lass es am WE ordentlich krachen, also die Rekorde


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juni 2011)

Muss leider noch auf meine Wakü warten dann werd ich auhc mal ein Benchmark machen  

PS: Die Banane von Platz 1 ist ja mal der Oberhammer


----------



## Pumpi (29. Juni 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Pumpi
> Na dann lass es am WE ordentlich krachen, also die Rekorde



Hab Freitag/Samstag nochmal zwei knackige Tage Arbeit vor mir. Dann kommt ab Sonntag ne große Umbauaktion, mit unter anderem der Montage von 11x140er Wakü. Anfang der (Urlaubs-) Woche kommt dann das Vergnügen.

Ich kanns kaum abwarten und sitz hier natürlich wie auf glühenden Kohlen


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juni 2011)

11x140? Nicht schlecht da bin ich mit meinen 8x ja noch nichts .
Wie schwer ist dein Case?


----------



## Pumpi (29. Juni 2011)

Also mein Case mit befüllten 9x140 war einfach nur Hammer schwer und nicht tragbar über 200Meter hinweg :

Hatte ich ja schonmal gezeigt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt spax ich 9x140 an meinen Gametable und steck lediglich einen 360er ins Case, mach ich auch ein Pick von und stells dann hier ein.

Genau gewogen hab und werde ich es nicht, aber wenn man weiß das ein G-changer so mit das schwerste ist, was es an Radiklasse gibt, dann weiß man schonmal das es fernab von lantauglich ist.

Zum Glück müssen wir da ja seit schnellem I.Net nicht mehr hin 

Edit:

So das gröbste ist gemacht, funktioniert sogar alles, ist bei mir nicht selbstverständlich 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mit mein NT hinkomm, bei Unigine ist mir die Gurke schonmal ausgestiegen und ich weiß nicht genau warum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multi GPU

Pumpi |191.11 | I7 2600K @ 5Ghz | 2xGTX580@945/2000

Brauch noch so 2 Tage, dann klappts auch mit den ersten Plätzen


----------



## Pumpi (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multi GPU Update:

Pumpi | 199.69 | I7 26K @ 5,1Ghz | 2xGTX 580 @ 975/1950/2150

Hab den aktuellen WHQL drauf, bin mir sicher das mit dem vergangenen "Wundertreiber" mehr gehen würde, hab aber kein Bock da nochmal hinterher zu frickeln 

Is ja auch egal, für die anderen ersten Plätze sollte es ebenfalls auch so gehen


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal eine GTX 275 für zwischendurch 

Blechdesigner|74.32|I7 2600K @ 4,0 GHz|GTX 275 @ 750/1702/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Juli 2011)

Ihr spornt mich dazu an meine erst letze Woche unter Wasser genommene HD6970 auf hohe Taktraten zu quälen  Und meinen 2600k auf noch viel höhere


----------



## Pumpi (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Single Bench (bitte alten stehen lassen, finde den auch sehr geglückt) : 

Pumpi | 154,38 | I7 26k@5,1Ghz | GTX580@1002/2142

Ich hatte nochmal bei den smileys geguckt, aber die sind hier alle häßlich


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juli 2011)

^^Mach mal bitte schnell die Bewegungsunschärfe rein


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> GTX580@1002/2143


 
Übertreib doch mit 1002 xD da hab ich gleich ma ne frage: welche spanung liegt an? aber top ergebnis und fast regelkonform


----------



## Pumpi (6. Juli 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Mach mal bitte schnell die Bewegungsunschärfe rein


 
Ups, da muß ich wohl noch mal ran . Sag mal einer welches der beste Treiber war, hab kein Bock mein Urlaub mit Treibersuche zu ruinieren.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Übertreib doch mit 1002 xD da hab ich gleich ma ne frage: welche spanung liegt an? aber top ergebnis und fast regelkonform


 
Die Karten liefen mit 1 Volt Vid ab Werk, ganze 3Min. ! Dann hab ich die Paste ein stündchen mit 1,15 Volt und Taktungen zwischen 900-950Mhz einbrennen lassen. Zwischenzeitlich ist bei mir Unigine Heaven (alles auf Max) eine halbe stunde mit 1000Mhz stabil gelaufen.

Ich hab zuletzt auch schon JC2 Benches mit 1030 Mhz zum durchlaufen gekriegt, nur ist das Ergebnis eben nicht korrekt, wie ich leider gerade feststellen muß 

Nochmal die Bitte für den Tip vom besten Treiber und für die Wartezeit noch ein kleines Appetithäppchen :


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE score: P13876 3DMarks


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Juli 2011)

kleines **update ** 
@ Blechdesigner ... Du bist aber auch ein Sandy-Bridge Cheater   oder? 
Ist schon heftig, was man mit alten GraKas und nem neuen Intel so alles reißen kann 

@pumpi
wir sind gespannt was Du noch so alles aus den Karten pumpst


----------



## X Broster (7. Juli 2011)

Juhu, der schnellste 5870er Besitzer.

Erstmals mit der Demo gebencht:

X Broster | 98.62 | I7 25K @ 4,9Ghz | HD 5870 @ 1035/1370




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht ob ich noch höher gehen soll, die 100er Marke ist ein hartes Stück Arbeit. 5GHz ließen sich vorhin nicht bei 1.45V anlegen und die Graka Spannungen 1.26 zerschmilzen wohl fast den Chip.


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> So das gröbste ist gemacht, funktioniert sogar alles, ist bei mir nicht selbstverständlich
> 
> ...


 
Hab jetzt mal den vorigen Treiber durchprobiert und muß leider feststellen das es bei mir mit dem auch nicht besser läuft 

Liegt wohl Hauptsächlich daran das ich mit meinem Vram Takt nicht über 2150Mhz komme, außerdem ist meine CPU nur mit 5,1Ghz zum durchlaufen zu bewegen, was sich wohl auch nachteilig gegenüber dem ersten im single Bench auswirkt.

Ich komm im single Bench auf 144fps und single mit Cuda geht bei ca.95fps, das brauch ich ja nicht noch posten, ist schon peinlich genug das ich hinter widder 08/15 mit seinen 570ern stehe im MGPU Bench Bereich. Der Screen aus dem oben verlinkten Post ist ja in Ordnung. Der kann meinetwegen gerne genommen werden.

Eben weil bekannt ist, das auf längere Sicht, der Vram die Achillesferse einer Graka ist (Anfälligkeit), werde ich meine Karten auch nicht weiter quälen. Denn es wäre schön wenn da später nochmal zwei Karten dazu kommen könnten, wenn wie ich vermute, die ersten Karten in 28nm wieder nur mit 2GB kommen. Vorraussetzung für so eine Erweiterung auf einem 2011er Sockel wäre natürlich das die Karten leben.

E:

Vielleicht liegts beim Dual GPU'ing auch an meinem Board mit nur 2x8Lanes ohne NF 200 ? How ever, ich bin raus.

Congratulations an die Gewinner im 40nm Zeitalter


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juli 2011)

schade dass mit den karten net mehr geht...  die ham echt potential 

nächste woche werd ich noch mal meine karten quälen, mich juckts einfach wieder erster zu werden xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch zwei Backups für den Single  
Aber wenn meine Karte hier die 1000 auf dem Chip mitmachen würden, hätte ich das Ergebnis keines Falls zurückgehalten


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

Nf änder nichts. Elektrisch kann die 2te Grakanur mit 8 Lanes anliegen. Liegt an der CPU-Bauweise


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2011)

NF kann schon schneller managen. Sieht man schön an den Sandy Boards mit tri SLI Möglichkeit. Diese rechnerischen 5,33 Lanes reichen mit dem NF 200 aus um in normalen Settings nicht zu limitieren. Ohne NF wäre das nicht denkbar. Was allerdings @ GTX 580 @ magnum OC limitiert und nicht dürfte schwer zu sagen sein. Die verniedlichenden und allseitz kollportierten 3% würden hier in dieser Runde schon völlig ausreichen um zu verlieren 

Da ist ja selbst True Monkey, mit seinem angepinnten Thread zu dem Thema, bis heute dran gescheitert heraus zu finden was in den Max Regionen abgeht bezüglich Lanelimitierung


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darkknightrippper | 73,66 | PhII X4 945@3,5GHz | HD 6850 @940/1150

Ich hätte hier auch noch nen Laptop, den ich testen möchte, welche Einstellungen sollte ich verwenden ?
Leider hat das Display nur ne Auflösung von 1366x768, aber ich könnte ihn für nen Bench am Fernsehr (1920x1080) anschließen.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Juli 2011)

@all
Erstmal  für die Begeisterung für diesen ein wenig abgetakelten Bench (DX10 getunte Konsolengrafik), ich dachte schon der Thread geht langsam aber sicher unter   

** update **
@ Multi-GPU   es heißt ja multi-gpu, sprich wer hat der hat und bencht halt mit 3 Karten
Mikroruckler sehen doch eh nur Weicheier 

@*Darkknightrippper

geht auch 1680x1050 am TV?   Platz1 und ne mini - Banane wären Dir dann sicher 
*


----------



## X Broster (7. Juli 2011)

Nanana, das Spiel benutzt zwar DX-10 Grafik, aber DX-11 Leistungssteigerungs-Features, drum sind die HD 58XX so stark gegenüber den damaligen GTX 2XX.

Ich spiels unheimlich gerne, tolle Grafik, dynamisches Spiel und große Welt. Momentan 105 Std. Spielzeit.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2011)

*Update* für die GTX 275 

Blechdesigner|76.53|I7 2600K @ 4,0 GHz|GTX 275 @ 780/1770/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juli 2011)

Denke heute oder morgen quäle ich meine HD6970 auf über 1000 Mhz, denn die CPU wird nicht limitieren


----------



## X Broster (8. Juli 2011)

;3180794 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke heute oder morgen quäle ich meine HD6970 auf über 1000 Mhz, denn die CPU wird nicht limitieren


 Der Grafikspeicher-Takt bringt bei JC2 auch etwas.


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Juli 2011)

@Blechdesigner

- der 26k kann doch sicherlich auch die 5 GHz ab oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2011)

^^Ja, aber wenn schon selbst 4,5GHz nicht mehr bringen(ca. +/- 0.01FPS Differenz, was ehr in den Bereich Messtoleranz fließt), reichen vollkommen die 4GHz für die Karte aus


----------



## X Broster (8. Juli 2011)

Yes! 100 FPS Marke durchbrochen

X Broster | 100,43 | I5 25K @ 4,5Ghz | HD 5870 @ 1035/1400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2011)

^^Nicht schlecht  
Welchen Treiber hast du denn da am start? (keine Angst ich habe keine ATI mehr, naja doch: eine HD3450 und zwei mal onBoard ala HD4250 )
Und waren die 1.6V für 1035MHz Chip ernst gemeint? (meine hatte mit noch unter den 1.35V die 1070MHz mitgemacht)


----------



## X Broster (8. Juli 2011)

1.6V WTF?
Ein lustiger Zahlendreher, da ist wohl jede GPU mausetot.

Getestet mit 11.7. 

Ich verwende aktuell Sapphire Trixx, dort geht die Spannung nur bis 1.3V. Die musste ich für 1400MHz Vram anlegen. In Regionen von 1.35V wage ich mich dann doch nicht heran, will sie noch behalten.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Juli 2011)

*Update*:
<BaSh> | 102,24 | I7 2600K @ 5,2Ghz | HD 6970 @ 1003/1485



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Keine Ahnung warum er nur 1GB Ram erkannt hat


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2011)

So, noch einer mit der GTX275 (diesmal mit 5GHz, aber andere Optimierungen haben mir wirklich die ~2FPS+ beschert) 

Blechdesigner|78.35|I7 2600K @ 5,0 GHz|GTX 275 @ 780/1770/1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juli 2011)

**update**

Legacyy |147,50|I7 2600K @ 5GHz|GTX 580 3GB @ 959/1918/2250  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider will meine CPU net höher als 5GHz und meine GPU net weiter als 595MHz trotz BIOS flash auf 1,21V max -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juli 2011)

@ TE

Bei der Liste ist ein Fehler bei X Broster 

Es gibt keinen i7-2500k


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juli 2011)

*Update* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blechdesigner|148.70|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juli 2011)

$&!)"§(/!!(&)%* das gibts doch net dass du immer noch so was raushauen kannst -.- 

aber das smiley find ich cool xD

ach ja im post oben meinte ich übrigens 959MHz und net 595MHz, was wohl etwas zu spät nachts


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

Tja der Blechdesigner schmelzt seine Graka bald nur um dich zu schlagen


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Juli 2011)

** update ** 

Die Bananenzuteilung wäre damit wohl wieder hergestellt


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juli 2011)

Ich kann machen was ich will.... mit meiner HW geht nix mehr -.-
Und für's unter Wasser setzen hab ich grad kein Geld, $cheiße echt xD


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ein neues Smiley, was ich in der Rangliste haben will: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sentiel 
Mal bitte bei Gelegenheit ändern^^

P.S.: sry für den Doppelpost^^


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juli 2011)

Mach ich doch glatt  

Vielleicht dann mir der nächsten Grafikkarte(ngeneration), es ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend und lass erstmal ein wenig Wasser den Rhein hinunter fließen ...  -- ne, also im Ernst, als guter Zweiter und Beinaheerster braucht man sich nu wirklich nicht zu verstecken und die Banane hatteste auch des Öfteren beanspruchen dürfen 

Ich hoffe ja mal auf ein paar Laptopbenches für die mini Banane  (klein aber fein)


----------



## X Broster (28. Juli 2011)

Der neue Catalyst 11.8a macht laut CB ordendlich Dampf.
Bericht: AMD Catalyst 11.7 und 11.8 Preview (Seite 9) - 28.07.2011 - ComputerBase

Meine Karte war heute leider zickig, dem ein oder anderen dürfte dies aber zusätzliche FPS bringen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juli 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Der neue Catalyst 11.8a macht laut CB ordendlich Dampf.
> Bericht: AMD Catalyst 11.7 und 11.8 Preview (Seite 9) - 28.07.2011 - ComputerBase
> 
> Meine Karte war heute leider zickig, dem ein oder anderen dürfte dies aber zusätzliche FPS bringen.




Mal schauen wenn ich mal wieder Benchen tu was ja 1 mal in par Monaten der Fall ist


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2011)

Ich denke nächstes We wird nochmal getestet. Was mir mit meiner 6970 aufgefallen ist, die CPU auslastung liegt selbst bei 4,5Ghz nicht bei 100%. Soll heißen die Graka limitiert


----------



## X Broster (29. Juli 2011)

Sandy hat auch unmengen an Leistung, und das Spiel benutzt die effiziente Havok-Physik. Multicore etc.

JC mag schnellen GPU-Speichertakt, als OC Tipp. Jedenfalls bei meiner 5870 spür ich das stark.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2011)

Guter Tipp. Das werde ich dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (29. Juli 2011)

Servus,

habe mir gedacht ach komm mach ich auch mal nen benchmark in Just Cuase 2
Denke dafür das meine Komponenten schon recht alt sind habe ich n och ein sehr gutes ergebnis oder?

System:
Intel Q6600 @3,0GHz --> gekühlt von einem Zalman 9700CNPS LED
GTX 260 @ 724/1448/1153 --> Stock kühler
8 GB DDR3 G.Skill PC3- 10700 @667MHz
ASRock P45TS
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Juli 2011)

@*SilverTobias90

definitv spielbar

*update*
*


----------



## Legacyy (31. Juli 2011)

@sentiel 
danke fürn smiley^^
das kopf an kopf rennen mit blechdesigner war echt cool, mal gucken was mit dem neuen beta treiber geht^^


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Juli 2011)

Der Schlagabtausch von Euch beiden war schon echt irre. 



Legacyy schrieb:


> @sentiel
> beta treiber geht^^


 Na da wollen wir doch mal hoffen, dass uns NV im Juli/August nicht im kalten Regen stehen lassen wird  immerhin ist JC2 ein beliebtes Spiel(chen) 

Vor lauter Urlaubsstress (was für ein Unwort) habe ich doch glatt vergessen, dass AMD endlich die Hufe hoch bekommen hat und Leader im rot-roten Duell geworden ist  , natürlich ist es aus Nv - Sicht nicht viel mehr als eine rote Birne aus der Fallobstkiste wert, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## Daniel9494 (31. Juli 2011)

So GTX 580 ist da 

Daniel9494 |140,33|I5 2500K @ 4.7GHz|GTX 580 DirectCUII @ 900/1800/2200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Juli 2011)

Daniel9494 schrieb:


> So GTX 580 ist da
> 
> Daniel9494 |140,33|I5 2500K @ 4.7GHz|GTX 580 DirectCUII @ 900/1800/2200
> 
> ...



Wow!

Wenn du deine CPU noch auf 5GHz oder höher taktes könntest du sogar noch ganz nach oben kommen ^^


----------



## Daniel9494 (31. Juli 2011)

So jetzt kommts noch besser .
Ne CPU braucht mir dann zu viel Vcore.

Daniel9494 |146,46|I5 2500K @ 4.7GHz|GTX 580 DirectCUII @ 950/1800/2300

@ sentinel

Ich würde gehrne für den 3. Platz auch ein Smiley haben der 3. Platz hat doch auch noch einen verdient 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (1. August 2011)

schönes Ergebnis, wenn du die CPU noch für nen Run auf 5GHz jagst schaffste bestimmt auch den 2. Platz.
Hab für meine 5GHz auch 1,52V gebraucht  Selbst mit dem Mugen2 wurden da die 70°C auf einem Kern erreicht^^

btw: hab neue 24/7 settings gefunden: 820/1640/2150 bei 0,988V


----------



## Daniel9494 (1. August 2011)

Ja mal schauen, 
Ich habe meine Karte jetzt schon stabil auf 900/2200 @ 1088V und habe im Gegensatz zur 570 oc mehr als 20fps mehr.
Und die Karte wird gerade mal 57*C bei 4Stunden GPU Tool .

MfG Daniel


----------



## sentinel1 (1. August 2011)

** krass-update **

@daniel9494   na dann schmeiß mal das Wunsch-Lächeln rein


----------



## Daniel9494 (1. August 2011)

Jo pn ist an dich geschickt 
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du meine Grafikkarte in der Rangliste grün machen könntest.


Mfg


----------



## Legacyy (2. August 2011)

@Daniel
verdammt bleibt die karte kühl, da wird meine schon 75°C warm 
Hoffentlich bekomme ich bald nen neuen Kühler für meine graka^^


----------



## <BaSh> (2. August 2011)

Wird wohl Wassergekühlt sein. Meine geht auch nicht über 60° bei 1.18v.


----------



## Legacyy (2. August 2011)

ne. das ist die DCII  die kühlung der karte ist der hammer^^


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. August 2011)

Ja  
Ich habe schon viele MSI gehabt die ja angeblich gut kühlen aber die Asus kann keiner übertreffen außer vielleicht eine Wassergekühlte.


----------



## Legacyy (2. August 2011)

Willste die gegen meine 580 Phantom tauschen? xD


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. August 2011)

Nee  
Vielleicht wenn ich irgenwann auf eine 590 umsteige dann ja


----------



## SpeedyV6 (2. August 2011)

**update**

AMD Phenom PII 955 @4,1GHz (16,5*250)/ 4GB Kingston DDR2 @833MHz
AMD 6950@70 985 / 1485


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

Also der Demobench ist ganz anders als der der Vollversion,
im neusten PCGH Heft haben die mit dem selben Sig in Mafia 2 59 FPS,
ich auch aber hier habe ich nur knapp 100 (Vollversion) daher ist das echt nur Demobench hier


----------



## <BaSh> (4. August 2011)

Muss man die Aussage verstehen?


----------



## Legacyy (4. August 2011)

wir benchen mit der demoversion, die ist auf die sekunde gleich lang, hat aber ne andere sequenz und gibt ein paar mehr fps^^


----------



## X Broster (4. August 2011)

Total übertrieben von dir Wa1lock, man hat wenige FPS mehr, aber das ist nicht der Rede wert, glaube bei mir waren es 1 oder 2.

Du solltest schon die gleichen Einstellungen verwenden.^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also der Demobench ist ganz anders als der der Vollversion,
> im neusten PCGH Heft haben die mit dem selben Sig in Mafia 2 59 FPS,
> ich auch aber hier habe ich nur knapp 100 (Vollversion) daher ist das echt nur Demobench hier



Mit Cuda wa ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. August 2011)

Man ich will endlich meinen Bulldozer damit ich auhc mal richtige FPS bekomme


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. August 2011)

welche welt muss man nehmen?

hab die demo nicht - nur vollversion!


----------



## Legacyy (9. August 2011)

das ist der mittlere Bench in der Vollversion. Lad dir die Demo doch bei Steam runter^^
oder iwo im netz gibts die auch. hab nur grad keine Zeit zu suchen


----------



## X Broster (9. August 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> welche welt muss man nehmen?
> 
> hab die demo nicht - nur vollversion!


 Tut mir leid, sofern du nicht blind bist, kann ich deine Frage nicht nachvollziehen:


> Einfach bei Steam die Demo von JC2 kostenlos downloaden und benchen. Bei  der Vollversion entspricht der Wüstelandschaftbench in etwa dem der  Demo (bitte das beste Ergebnis posten)!


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. August 2011)

> Tut mir leid, sofern du nicht blind bist, kann ich deine Frage nicht nachvollziehen:


vergreif dich mal nicht im ton!
hab den spoiler überlesen, kann doch mal passieren oder?

wird gleich gemacht!

edit : 

so hier!

110,02FPS

GPU @ Chiptakt: 756MHz, Speichertakt: 950MHz, Shadertakt: 1512MHz

CPU @ 2,8GHz, HT + Turbo an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit II : hab 8GB ram, wird auch von windows und anderen programmen erkannt...

aber wieso zeigts da nur 4095MB RAM an???


----------



## X Broster (9. August 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> vergreif dich mal nicht im ton!
> hab den spoiler überlesen, kann doch mal passieren oder?


 Eher weniger.

War nicht böse gemeint, nur ehrlich.

Das nur 4GB Ram angezeigt werden, ist normal, bzw. nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Eher weniger.
> 
> War nicht böse gemeint, nur ehrlich.
> 
> Das nur 4GB Ram angezeigt werden, ist normal, bzw. nicht weiter schlimm.


 


Bei mir werden sogar 1 GB nur angezeigt


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

problem vom spiel?

oder hat das was mit 32 Bit zum tun (ist ja kein 64 Bit spiel oder?)


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> problem vom spiel?
> 
> oder hat das was mit 32 Bit zum tun (ist ja kein 64 Bit spiel oder?)




das ist eben die Demoversion bei dere noch keine Patches etc. installiert sind 
Aber das ist nur ein Auslesefehler vom spiel 

Nein es ist kein 64bit Spiel !


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

ich hab die vollversion, aber noch gepateched oder so^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich hab die vollversion, aber noch gepateched oder so^^




Die Demo ist halt einfach älter! Aber man sollte das nicht ernst nehmen den das zeigt bei keinem den richtigen Ram an


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

ok^^

dachte mir auch schon...

jedes programm erkannt den ram, sogar das bios, nur das game net^^

trotzdem ein kleiner schreck^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ok^^
> 
> dachte mir auch schon...
> 
> ...




Ja den hatte ich am Anfang auch Aber da ihc weiß das mein Ram nicht kaputt ist und alles andre den richtig anzeigt wusste ich gleich das es am Spiel liegt


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

wann werd ich denn gelistet^^


----------



## sentinel1 (10. August 2011)

*JUST* *NOW*  

** update*

*beim nächsten Mal bitte gleich so posten

| *Antifanboy* | *110,02* | I7-860 @ 2,8GHz | GTX480 @ 756 / 1512 / 1900


----------



## <BaSh> (10. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne unter Nobody eingereiht werden. Immerhin habe ich die 102 Fps erreicht. Und der Raff nur 100.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. August 2011)

JUST Fehler behoben


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

ich glaub dir wird verziehen^^


----------



## sentinel1 (10. August 2011)

@*AntiFanboy

nen i7-860 mit 2,8GHZ ist doch eher langweilig, der fühlt sich doch veräppelt  

Lass den Tiger ruhig mal Fauchen  
*


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

jaja ich weiß...

nur ich muss mich da mal genau einlesen...

hatte meinen P4 mal geschrottet^^

aber das kommt ja jetzt - dank dem cpu kühler^^

aber vorher mit dem boxed ging das schwer^^


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

@XBroster Pass mal deinen Ton an, ja?
@all Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt hab mit Cuda aus -.-
Ich checks nachher nochmal


----------



## SpeedyV6 (11. August 2011)

**update**

konnte noch ein wenig Leistung aus meinem System rauskitzeln 

AMD Phenom PII 955 @4,1GHz (16,5*250)/ 4GB Kingston DDR2 @833MHz
AMD 6950@70 985 / 1485


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (20. September 2011)

Moin,

jetzt mit neuer Hardware will ich mich auch mal beteiligen, auch wenn´s nicht viel ist, aber "dabei ist alles".

| =LordHelmchen= | 90,21 | PhII x6 @ 3,8GHz | AMD6950 @ 985 / 1375 / 1,18V         






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. September 2011)

Jetzt kommen die AMD'ler so langsam aus der Versenkung*, P/L *- mäßig sicherlich auch sehr sinnvoll  
*
* update **


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. September 2011)

Blechdesigner|88,96|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 460 @ 940/1880/2100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blechdesigner|103,33|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2000/2100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (25. September 2011)

@Blechdesigner   Da haste's denn AMD - Karten aber ordentlich gegeben 

**update**


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2011)

Ohne CUDA:
| *PCGH_Raff* | *111,72* |Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,7 GHz | GTX 580/3G @ 850/1.700/2.270 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit CUDA:
| *PCGH_Raff* | *74,38* |Core 2 Quad  Q6600 @ 3,7 GHz | GTX 580/3G @  850/1.700/2.270 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Non-CUDA ist eindeutig CPU-limitiert. 4 GHz teste ich, sobald es draußen weniger als 10 Grad Celsius hat.  Genaues System:

_Core 2 Quad (Kentsfield) @ 463x8 = 3.704 MHz, X38__, 2x 2.048 MiB DDR2 @ 556 MHz bei 5-5-5-12-2T, GeForce GTX 580/3G @ 850/1.700/2.270 MHz, Geforce 275.50, W7ndows x64 SP1_

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Oktober 2011)

** update **

Na da macht der bewährte Q6600 eine ganz passable Figur zur dicksten Nvidia 

(Hab jetzt in der Tabelle auch mal die ganzen Formatfehlerchen verschlimmbessert, falls Euch noch etwas auffällt = bitte via PN, aber nicht alle auf einmal  .. sollte eigentlich nicht mehr so viel sein )

@*PCGH_Raff

.. den X6 kriegste noch (bei entsprechendem Wetter)
*


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal nen kleinen Bench zum spass gemacht und im zweiten anlauf die 200FPS geknackt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, beim zusehen bekommt man Augenkrebs XD
| =LordHelmchen= | 200,60 | PhII x6 @ 3,9GHz | AMD6950 @ 980 / 1375 / 1,18V          

evtl könnte man das ja auch mal mit rein nehmen, niedrigste Setting´s


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte gerade sagen....200 FPS 
Dann lese ich auf niedrigsten Details und bin erleichtert


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Oktober 2011)

@*=LordHelmchen=

*schon geschehen*  *siehe ganz unten unter ohne Wertung in* Augenkrebsfarbe** 

640 x 480 *das is's doch die LEGO - Auflösung


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (3. Oktober 2011)

@*sentinel1*
Trau Dich mal selber es zu testen, sieht echt grausam aus, ausser das Wasser  keine Ahnung warum aber das sieht annehmbar aus.


Würd mich mal interessieren was nen i7+ NV580 rausholen.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Oktober 2011)

Na dann übernehm ich da mal heute abend xDD 
mal sehn was meine Grafikverwöhneten Augen dazu sagen werden^^

sooo erst ma schön augenkrebs bekommen: Screenshot

| Legacyy | 285,26 | 2600k @ 4GHz | GTX580 @ 930 / 2100 / 1,088V

ich muss dazu sagen, dass meine GPU maximal nur 48% ausgelastet war


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich schaffe da über 295 FPS , gepostet wird aber erst ab 300


----------



## Legacyy (4. Oktober 2011)

wenn meine Graka mal mit 100% Gas geben würde wäre das doppelte drin -.-'


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Oktober 2011)

298,77   mehr ist erstmal nicht drin

Das Wasser sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2011)

Mal schauen ob ich die 500 auch noch voll mache 

Blechdesigner|494,46|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 580 @ 772/1544/2004




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs jetzt noch nen paar mal durchlaufen lassen, aber mehr wie 216 fps sind nicht drin.
Bei mir scheint eindeutig die CPU zu bremsen, denn die GPU langweilt sich nur, 
dabei hat der Phenom nicht mal 50% Auslastung. Gibt es da noch irgendwas zu beachten beim benchen?
Vorm benchen starte ich nur entsprechende OC Profile im AMD Overdrive und Sapphire Trixx.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2011)

*Ohne CUDA:*
PCGH_Raff | 131,22 | Ph II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 580/1,5G @ 980/1.960/2.450

* Mit CUDA:*
PCGH_Raff | 84,80 | Ph II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 580/1,5G @ 980/1.960/2.450





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 263x16 = 4.208 MHz, GeForce GTX 580/1,5G @  980/1.960/2.450 MHz, NB @ 2.893 MHz, HT @ 2.104 MHz, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @  877 MHz bei 9-9-9-24-1T, 123 MHz PCIe-Takt, GeForce 285.38 Beta @ Q,  W7ndows x64 SP1_

Das vorläufige Ende der Fahnenstange. Ich bin trotz der Keule nach wie vor CPU-limitiert ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Oktober 2011)

deswegen freuen wir uns ja auch auf den Bulldozer oder 

** update ** 

@PCGH_Raff  Welcome back to TOP 10


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2011)

So, sonst vergesse ich die 500 noch 

Blechdesigner|503,72|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 580 @ 772/1544/2004




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Ergebnis ist fürs Protokoll ... stabil war's nämlich nur einmal ... aber immerhin mit "wenig" GPU-Tuckt ...  Nach zahlreichen Bluescreens habe ich keine Lust mehr und gehe lieber feiern.

*Ohne CUDA:*
PCGH_Raff | 132,02 | Ph II X6 @ 4,3 GHz | GTX 580/1,5G @ 950/1.900/2.400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 269x16 = 4,3 GHz, GeForce GTX 580/1,5G @  950/1.900/2.400 MHz, NB @ 2,98 GHz, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @  895 MHz bei 9-9-9-24-1T, 123 MHz PCIe-Takt, GeForce 285.38 Beta @ Q,  W7ndows x64 SP1_

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel9494 (24. Dezember 2011)

falscher post


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2012)

So, mal ein *Update* für die GTX 460 

Blechdesigner|92,03|I7 2600K @ 5,2 GHz|GTX 460 @ 980/1960/2100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel9494 (11. Januar 2012)

Daniel9494 | 154.74 | I5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1125/1575




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2012)

Daniel9494 schrieb:


> Daniel9494 | 154.74 | I5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1125/1575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
** update **

@Daniel9494    *für den SingleGPU Leader  endlich mal wieder mehr Farbspiele da oben

Ich hab mal Deinen 580er Score ersetzt?  
*


----------



## Daniel9494 (12. Januar 2012)

*UPDATE*

Daniel9494 | 164.09 | I5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1170/1790




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte hat so ein schönen OC .



> *Ich hab mal Deinen 580er Score ersetzt?  *



Ist ok.

mfg


----------



## Daniel9494 (15. Januar 2012)

Hier meine 24/7 Settings 

Daniel9494 | 164.49 | I5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1200/1790 @ Standart vCore





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PitBull (17. Januar 2012)

1680x1050 4xAA all on - PitBull | 151,27 | I7-2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 580GTX 1050/2100/2150



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1680x1050 4xAA all on + CUDA - PitBull | 91,08 | I7-2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 580GTX 1050/2100/2150



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MULTI-GPU* 1920x1080 4xAA all on - PitBull | 178,18 | I7-2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 580GTX SLI 1000/2000/2100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MULTI-GPU* 1920x1080 4xAA all on + CUDA - PitBull | 110,88 | I7-2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 580GTX SLI 1000/2000/2100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MULTI-GPU* 1920x1080 4xAA all on Pumpi spezial - PitBull | 168,89 | I7-2600k @ 4,8 GHz | 580GTX SLI 1000/2000/2100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder folgen gleich, Vorbereitung am Lappy solange der große Bencht ^^

*Wieso hat Platz 1 mit Cuda fast 100fps, obwohl ich mehr Takt habe?*


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Januar 2012)

Ähm was soll das XXX,xx sein?
Wo sind die Beweisfotos?


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Januar 2012)

**update**

@Pitbull 
Ich denke mal, dass Du das Maximum aus den 580ern rausgeholt hast  
Bei MGPU muss AMD jetzt noch zeigen, ob es den 'Schneid' hat 

*Wieso hat Platz 1 mit Cuda fast 100fps, obwohl ich mehr Takt habe?
Probiere mal die Vollversion 
*


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 | 160.05 | I5 2600k @ 5 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1175/1575

Somit Platz 2


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Softy | 162,61 | i5-2500K @5 GHz | HD 7950 3GB @ 1200/1700

Somit Platz 2


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Februar 2012)

Glaub mir dich hol ich mir noch 
Ich muss nur meine GPU ausquetschen und meine CPU höher setzen


----------



## Daniel9494 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich fühle mich so langsam bedrängt muss ich mal neue Bechmark Ergebnisse hochladen


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Update***

Softy | 167,71 | i5-2500K @5,1 GHz | HD 7950 3GB @ 1300/1650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

Ach willst dich wieder battlen oder wie ?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R4z0r-WhatElse?! | 84,74 |FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | HD6950 2GB @ 880/1250

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

streetjumper16 | 170,37 | i7-2600K @5 GHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1215/1850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FUU CPU zeigt ma wieder nur 1,6GHz an -.- Sind aber 5GHz


----------



## X Broster (17. März 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis. Die 7970 haut ja mal richtig rein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2012)

Früher war es Elton vs Simon und jetzt ist es nur noch Streetjumper vs Softy Aber eure AMDs machen sich ganz gut


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Früher war es Elton vs Simon und jetzt ist es nur noch Streetjumper vs Softy Aber eure AMDs machen sich ganz gut


 



Ja i-wie hast du da Recht 

Bzw. wann wird hier mal wieder geupdatet ?


----------



## sentinel1 (21. März 2012)

* *update **




X Broster schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis. Die 7970 haut ja mal richtig rein.


 
Dem kann man echt nichts mehr hinzufügen 

*"             JUST BENCH ! "*
​


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Juhu endlich hab ich die Banane


----------



## Daniel9494 (25. März 2012)

Meine 24/7 Settings

*Pumpi spezial 32xCsAA*

Daniel9494 | 170,69 | i7-2700K @ 4.8 GHz | GTX 580 SLI 3GB @ 900/1800/2200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2012)

War Multi-GPU nicht generell in 1920x1080  Da musst du wohl nochmal ran


----------



## Daniel9494 (25. März 2012)

Oh das ist der falsche Screen ja das ist falsch das ist richtig den  fehler habe ich auch erst gemacht und dann nochmal mit 1920x1080 aber irgenwie hab ich dann doch den falschen hochgeladen , hab zu viel Singel GPU gemacht .
Morgen kommt der andere hab jetzt  keine lust mehr das Handykabel zu suchen .


----------



## Legacyy (26. März 2012)

Wow... mal ne Zeit net reingeschaut und man ist nur noch Rang 7... das letzte mal war ich noch auf 2! 
Da muss ich ja mal wieder was nachlegen^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wow... mal ne Zeit net reingeschaut und man ist nur noch Rang 7... das letzte mal war ich noch auf 2!
> Da muss ich ja mal wieder was nachlegen^^


 

Viel Glück


----------



## Legacyy (30. März 2012)

-.- mehr als 935 macht meine GPU net mehr, egal welche Spannung anliegt... 
mehr als 178,61 werden es nicht, selbst mit dem 2600k@5GHz


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. März 2012)

Komme net über 940Mhz mit der GPU 

Hier die Ergebnisse:

R4z0r-WhatElse?! | 88.68 | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | HD 6950@940/1350



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. März 2012)

Ist das normal dass die letzten beiden Einstellungen mit "No localization" betitelt werden?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. März 2012)

@ Ralle@ im Anfangspost stand, das das Physix Einstellungen in der Demo sind


----------



## Ralle@ (30. März 2012)

Ist mir schon klar.
Ich war nur verwirrt das die bei mir nicht so heißen wie sie sollen, aber soll an der Demo liegen (lt diversen Foren). Mir ging es lediglich um die Gültigkeit, wenn ich den Screen hochlade.


*Cuda*

Ralle@ | 100.44 | I5 2500K @ 5GHZ | GTX 580 @ 960/1125 @ 1,125


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. März 2012)

So endlich die 90 geknackt 

R4z0r-WhatElse?! | 90.71 | FX-8150@4,2Ghz | HD 6950 @ 970/1400 @ 1,2V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

streetjumper16 | 177,16 | i7-2600K @5100MHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1270/1900

Sehr schönes Update


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. April 2012)

Hey, jetzt sind schon so schöne neue Karten draußen... und schafft es nichtmal meine MultyGPU Banane zu stehlen?? ... seit ihr schwach (2xgtx570) tz


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt sind schon so schöne neue Karten draußen... und schafft es nichtmal meine MultyGPU Banane zu stehlen?? ... seit ihr schwach (2xgtx570) tz


 

Entweder ich bin blind oder du stehst nicht in der Liste....


----------



## Ralle@ (2. April 2012)

Dann sind wir scho 2


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. April 2012)

1000 Mhz  Mehr geht leider nicht: 1) Der Schieberegler beim Afterburner geht "nur" bis 1,3V 2) 1,3V sehe ich schon als absolut kritisch 

R4z0r-WhatElse?! | 92,13 | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | HD6950 @ 1000Mhz/1450Mhz @ 1,3V 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. April 2012)

@R4z0r-WhatElse?!

Mach mal dem FX dampf unter Silizium Hintern.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. April 2012)

@Ralle@  

Ei, Ei Chef


----------



## SpeedyV6 (2. April 2012)

**Update**

SpeedyV6 | 94,44 | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | HD 6950@6970 @ 1027/1520 1,25V  LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch eins zum Spaß 


SpeedyV6 | 230,84 | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | HD 6950@6970 @ 1027/1520 1,25V  LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2012)

SpeedyV6 schrieb:


> **Update**
> 
> SpeedyV6 | 94,44 | Phenom II X4 @ 4,1 GHz | HD 6950@6970 @ 1027/1520 1,25V LINK
> 
> ...




da fehlen dir aber noch ein paar fps zu meiner 560ti  die knackste aber nicht 


@sentinel1 

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das bei mir das ti in der Liste fehlt 


ich glaube ich müste mal auch hier nochmals ein update machen...weil es sind ja schon viele neue treiber seit dem gekommen


----------



## SpeedyV6 (3. April 2012)

ich werd mich die Tage nochmal ransetzten 

vllt. finde ich noch die ein oder anderen Pünktchen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin blind oder du stehst nicht in der Liste....


 
 Fals du es vergessen hast, Widder0815 war mein Alter ACC  (frag True oder Blechi)


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Fals du es vergessen hast, Widder0815 war mein Alter ACC  (frag True oder Blechi)


 

Vergiss nicht das du 2 Karten + OC hattest


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das du 2 Karten + OC hattest


 
  Ja, aber 2x gtx580ger von Pumpi haben es auch nicht geschafft digger  mal sehen wann der erste mit 2x HD7970ger kommt


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

Das sind alles Multi-GPU  
Die 180FPS mach ich am WE so oder so noch 

Ach ja im Juni bekomm ich meine 2. HD 7970 dann hab ich euch alle


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Multi-GPU
> Die 180FPS mach ich am WE so oder so noch


 
 Aber denk daran, FullHD und Anschlag (außer Cuda)


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber denk daran, FullHD und Anschlag (außer Cuda)


 

Single GPU hat kein FullHD!!!
Und Multi-GPU kommt erst im Juni dran! Dann reicht sogar @stock + CPU @stock um die 200FPS zu schaffen


----------



## Daniel9494 (4. April 2012)

Soo entlich sind beide da  ohne extremes OC einfach mal mit 24/7 Settings 

Daniel9494 | 218,46 | I7 2700k @ 5 GHz | 2x Sapphire HD 7970 OC dual fan @ 1100/1700 1,74V ~ max 61°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (4. April 2012)

** update *  *


@Ralle@*

CUDA - King*   *Ralle@        .. na endlich sind die magischen 100 geknackt 

*@Bencher
*
.. und ach JA  - bloß nicht nachlassen = weiter so 

*@Daniel9494

Manno mann - ihr bencht ja hier schneller als ich updaten kann


----------



## sentinel1 (4. April 2012)

@Daniel9494 

Die *ROTEN*  übernehmen nun überall die Führung, ähnlich wie *Ferrari *in der Formel 1!

Das NVIDIA - Lager findet das sicherlich nicht komisch, vorallem nicht in einem (angeblich) NV - optimierten Titel


----------



## Daniel9494 (4. April 2012)

Die Roten sind halt die besten


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

Multi GPU

Pitbull | 231,74 | I7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1575


----------



## sentinel1 (7. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Multi GPU
> 
> Pitbull | 231,74 | I7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 2x HD 7970 @ 1150/1575



.. das ist ja echt mal MULTI weit oben platziert   Die Banane ist DEIN. 

16 GB RAM in JC2, ist das jetzt 64 BIT und somit schneller ?


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

Nö kein Stück, nutze auch nie 16GB Aber lieber haben als vermissen

Karten haben noch ca. 100Mhz Reserve


----------



## L3stat (16. April 2012)

So hier mal was grünes
Mit CUDA:Score:102,06 Core i7 2600k@4,09GHZ GTX 680@1200/1635



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Ohne:Score 177,55 Core i7 2600k@4,09GHZ GTX 680@1200/1635



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2012)

Das wars wohl für die roten  180 fps ist da wohl locker drinne


----------



## PitBull (17. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das wars wohl für die roten  180 fps ist da wohl locker drinne


 
Tzzz wie kommst du auf so eine Behauptung??? Bin ca. 17Uhr Zuhause, mal sehen was meine dagegen setzen kann.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. April 2012)

'Der grüne HULK is back ' würde ich sagen und übernimmt mit ner knappen Schippe mehr die Führung und 'by the way' den CUDA - King.

Ich lass Euch maaaaal ees 'AUSbenchen'


----------



## L3stat (17. April 2012)

Score:180,15 i7 2600k@4.489GHZ GTX 680@1200/1635



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU mehr treten hilft schon etwas^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:
			
		

> Tzzz wie kommst du auf so eine Behauptung??? Bin ca. 17Uhr Zuhause, mal sehen was meine dagegen setzen kann.



Und und ? Na dann mal viel glück


----------



## L3stat (18. April 2012)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 'Der grüne HULK is back ' würde ich sagen und übernimmt mit ner knappen Schippe mehr die Führung und 'by the way' den CUDA - King.
> 
> Ich lass Euch maaaaal ees 'AUSbenchen'


 Bisher kam da ja nicht wirklich was,ich fände es ganz nett wenn du meine Scores eintragen würdest


----------



## PitBull (18. April 2012)

Jo ich setze mich erst am Wochenende hin, zurzeit viel Arbeit


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2012)

L3stat schrieb:


> Bisher kam da ja nicht wirklich was,ich fände es ganz nett wenn du meine Scores eintragen würdest


 
Ehre dem, wem Ehre gebührt  (beim nächsten Mal bitte die Formatierung beachten

Bitte alle Details wie folgt aufschreiben:

Sentinel1 | 40,67 | I7-920 @ 4,0 GHz | 285GTX 729/ 1585/ 1350)

** update **


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich setze mich erst am Wochenende hin, zurzeit viel Arbeit



Wochenende


----------



## PitBull (21. April 2012)

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber manche Leute müssen arbeiten gehen.
Ich hatte Gestern wieder das vergnügen von 12 Std 18-06 Uhr und bin somit heute erst 14Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen 

So zum Test:

selbst mit mehr Takt wie streetjumper schaffe ich es nicht über 170fps, irgendwie ist der Wurm drin oder die AMD skaliert sehr bescheiden bei dem Test.
Starte mit 220fps und falle ca. in der Mitte auf 125fps ab.

Wie währe es mal mit Metro oder andere Game Benchmarks um den Vergleich zur 680GTX einseehn zu können?


----------



## L3stat (21. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben aber manche Leute müssen arbeiten gehen.
> Ich hatte Gestern wieder das vergnügen von 12 Std 18-06 Uhr und bin somit heute erst 14Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen
> 
> So zum Test:
> ...


Das hängt wahrscheinlich wirklich mit der CPU zusammen.Was hast du denn als Max FPS?Da könnte man das ja am besten sehen.Haha Metro ist klar mein Lieber Welch Zufall das du genau das Spiel vorschlägstGegenvorschlag Skyrim?
Das Dumme an der GTX 680 ist derzeit das du die Spannung einfach nicht auf mehr als 1,175 erhöhen kannst mit OC-Tools bzw durch den Powerlimiter ist man sowieso schnell gekniffen.


----------



## PitBull (21. April 2012)

Skyrim hat ein Benchmark drin?
Meine CPU auf 5Ghz brachte auch kein Erfolg

Wie währe es mit Crysis 1 oder 2? Benchmark Tool, weiß aber nicht welcher Hersteller hier die Nase vorn haben könnte


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

@ Pitbull

Wenn du zwei Karten aktuell in deinem Sys hast, dann wird die Anbindung über 8 Lanes auf deinem Maximus limitieren.


----------



## PitBull (22. April 2012)

Ne zurzeit nur eine drin, die 2. Kommt erst nächstes WE mit Wakü rein

Aber habe gestern festgestellt das wirklich irgendwas nicht sauber läuft. Habe ca. 1000 Punkte im 3D Mark 11 weniger wie andere.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es nicht glauben aber manche Leute müssen arbeiten gehen.
> Ich hatte Gestern wieder das vergnügen von 12 Std 18-06 Uhr und bin somit heute erst 14Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen
> 
> So zum Test:
> ...



Du wirst es nicht glauben ich habe 12 tage am stück die ich arbeiten darf....6tage frühschicht habe ich hinter mir und  heute schon wieder 6 nächte arbeiten....also nix wochenende.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Hier Scores mit der GTX690:

mit ohne Cuda^^:
Softy | 224,54 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1775/Boost 1140 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Cuda:
Softy | 142,45 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1775/Boost 1140 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Wirklichkeit geht der Boost aber bis knapp 1200MHz Chiptakt


----------



## PitBull (12. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade schnell mal den Test gemacht, meine beiden 7970 @ Stock schaffen bei 4,5Ghz und Full HD 222fps.

Werde gleich noch mit passender Auflösung testen.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Du bist doch schon auf Platz eins


----------



## PitBull (12. Juni 2012)

Wollte nur Vergleich zur 690 ziehen. Dachte durch neuen Treiber mehr Punkte im Single GPU aber nix da.

Mache ich mal schnell Multi GPU Update 

Pitbull | 245,28 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | AMD HD 7970 @ CF 1300/1772


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (14. Juni 2012)

Meine EVGA GTX 670 FTW ist heute gekommen (meine 6950 habe ich verkauft) 

R4z0r-WhatElse?! | 141,39 | FX-8150@4,2GHz | GTX 670 FTW (GTX680) @ stock (1006mhz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Karte jetzt schon 

MfG


----------



## L3stat (15. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier Scores mit der GTX690:
> 
> mit ohne Cuda^^:
> Softy | 224,54 | i5-2500K @ 5,0 GHz | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1035/1775/Boost 1140
> ...



Das skaliert aber mal richtig mies mit Sli?!


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

L3stat schrieb:


> Das skaliert aber mal richtig mies mit Sli?!



Wioeso? Passt doch


----------



## L3stat (16. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wioeso? Passt doch


 Keine 50 Fps mehr ohne Cuda als mit einer 680 oc finde ich jetzt nicht so arg viel


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Juli 2012)

** update **


----------



## PitBull (16. Juli 2012)

Endlich einen passenden Treiber gefunden.... ich hoffe Ergebnis ist ok 

Pitbull | 185,48 | I7 3770k @ 4Ghz | AMD HD 7970 @ 1325/1770 | 185.48


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2012)

** update **



PitBull schrieb:


> ich hoffe Ergebnis ist ok


 
Passt schon, Thronräuber


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. September 2012)

Ich hätt gern ne Banane für den schnellsten luftgekühlten AMD-PC.  
Hawky1980 | 163.42 | PhII X6 @4,4ghz | AMD HD 7970 @ 1325/1750


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

***Update***

Softy | 237,84 | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1040/1795/Boost 1175 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Dann hätte ich gern eine Banane für ...ööhm...... die schnellste luftgekühlten IvyBridge CPU


----------



## Daniel9494 (9. September 2012)

*Hier mal was ganz neues !*

Mit den selben Settings wie normal: 1680x1050 4xAA all on !

*Es ist ein Notebook kein Desktop PC !*

Daniel9494 | 76,19 | i7-3610QM @ 3.3 GHz | Nvidia GTX 670 @ 620/1500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Naennon (2. Januar 2013)

Naennon | 190,58 | I7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | MSI GTX 680 Lightning @ 1280/1770 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. Januar 2013)

@Naennon

Glückwunsch zum Counterstrike für die *GTX 680*  und natürlich die Banane , dass hier noch jemand bencht .

Mal schauen wann die 200 FPS erreicht werden .


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Hoy
gibts die Bench-Szene auch in der Vollversion? Dort kann ich aus drei Szenen auswählen


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Januar 2013)

Das müsste doch "Sonnenaufgang in der Wüste" sein, lang ist es her


----------



## PitBull (9. Januar 2013)

Ich werde demnächst auch mal benchen, habe mir die Demo gesaugt (Vollversion lohnt nicht 4GB für ein Bench )

Leider ist meine Beast (1294GPU) in der RMA und gehe stark davon aus das bei meinem Glück die ersatzkarte nicht so gut gehen wird. RMA abgelehnt also gerne eine neue bestellt. Ich  schon mal das die gleich gut geht oder besser


----------



## PitBull (16. Januar 2013)

Pitbull | 113,11 | I7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | NV 680GTX @ 1345/1800 | 113,11

Pitbull | 204,60 | I7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | NV 680GTX @ 1345/1800 | 204,60


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2013)

streetjumper16 | 182,11 | i7-2600K @4500MHz | HD 7970 3GB @ 1200/1700

Mal wieder ein Update, und keine Ahnung warum ich damit mehr FPS habe als davor mit mehr Takt etc. ~


----------



## PitBull (13. Februar 2013)

Treiber ich hatte mit dem letzten vor verkauft auch mehr fps


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Februar 2013)

** Just Update **

Da hat Pitbull aber auch ALLES richtig gemacht   

200 FPS geknackt und doppelte Führung = so wird gebencht 

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die 200 FPS - Marke eher was für die nächste Graka - generation wäre   ... aber manche können halt nicht abwarten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff | 155,33 | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_FX-8350 (Vishera) @ 243x16,5 = 4.006 MHz, NB/HT @ 2.671 MHz, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @ 1.133 MHz bei 9-11-11-15-1T, Radeon HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.600 MHz, Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3, W7ndows x64 SP1_

CPU-Standardtakt, hochoptimiert.  5 GHz folgen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> PCGH_Raff | 155,33 | FX-8350 @ 4,0 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1.250/3.600
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=644512"/>
> 
> ...



Sieht doch schon mal gut aus  wir warten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff | 184,10 | FX-8350 @ 5,02 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1.275/3.600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_FX-8350  (Vishera) @ 245x20,5 = 5.019 MHz, NB/HT @ 2.693 MHz, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @  1.143 MHz bei 9-11-11-15-1T, Radeon HD 7970 @ 1.275/3.600 MHz, Catalyst  13.3 Beta 3, W7ndows x64 SP1_

+18,5 Prozent bei +25 Prozent CPU-Takt, hmpf. Mehr geht aber erst mal nicht. Ich mag mit dem ganzen System nicht mehr als 500 Watt ziehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. April 2013)

Gutes Ergebnis 

die 200er  Marke wird aber schwer denke ich 

was haste mit deinem X6 er gemacht ?!?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2013)

200 Fps kriege ich mit diesem System eher nicht hin. Dazu bräucht's ~10 Prozent höhere Grafikleistung. Ein Bump bei der CPU ist noch möglich, auf Kosten der Leistungsaufnahme. Sobald Nvidia die Titan auf ein vernünftiges Preisniveau setzt, können wir darüber reden. 

Mein treuer X6 wird zum Zweitsystem, der Q6600 geht in Rente. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2013)

So, ich habe da mal was vorbereitet 

Blechdesigner | 189,21 | i7-2600K @ 5,0 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1200 / 1666




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. April 2013)

@Blech Bei welcher Spannung hast du die 5 GHz?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2013)

Genau bei der Spannung, was die CPU bei dem Takt braucht


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. April 2013)

Sehr hilfreich


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. April 2013)

Naja, der Smily ->  in Verbindung mit deiner Frage(oder auch anders herum), sagt mir das du die Spannung auf dem Screen gesehen hast 
(im Bios stehen 1.5V unter Last sind es dann noch 1.48V und beim Bench-Run selbst sind die Kerne keine 50°C warm geworden)


----------



## Scalon (22. April 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> @Blech Bei welcher Spannung hast du die 5 GHz?



schau mal auf seinen Screenshot, laut CPU-Z sind es 1.496 V


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. April 2013)

Ahh, hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

Loetkolben666 | 246,81 | 3960x @ 5,0 GHz | 2x HD 7970 @ 1320 / 1700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. Mai 2013)

Loetkolben666 | 198,08 | 3960x @ 5,0 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1350 / 1750




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juni 2013)

Lass den Thread nicht sterben.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Juli 2013)

So, zurück aus dem Urlaub usw., 

hätte nicht gedacht dass hier noch so eifrig gebencht wird  ,  Asche auf mein Haupt, das quasi 'Just Update' kommt mit Sicherheit!


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Juli 2013)

** Just Update *

*AMD holt ja kräftig auf, Raff hat bewiesen dass ein AMD - Prozzi auch Eier zum Benchen hat.   (die waren sicherlich glutrot)

Sorry für die kleine Abwesenheit, Skyrim ist halt ne Droge.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blechdesigner | 191,43 | i7-2600K @ 5,2 GHz | GTX 670 @ 1293 / 1803




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juli 2013)

Mit CUDA:

Colonel Faulkner | 132,76 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit CUDA und 1920 x 1080:

Colonel Faulkner | 128,34 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit CUDA und 2560 x 1080:

Colonel Faulkner | 110,13 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Ohne CUDA:

Colonel Faulkner | 200,08 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohne CUDA und 1920 x 1080:

Colonel Faulkner | 188,34 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne CUDA und 2560 x 1080:

Colonel Faulkner | 156,02 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Juli 2013)

Bitte altes Ergebnis zwecks Vergleich drinlassen. 


Hawky1980 | 186.13 | FX 8350 @5,0 Ghz | AMD HD 7970 @ 1325/1750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raff, das war alles was ich mit Crossfire aus dem System quetschen konnte. 
Wird sagen, du klebst wie ich am CPU Limit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2013)

^^Multi-GPU soll doch auch in Full-HD durch und nicht in 1680x1050


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Multi-GPU soll doch auch in Full-HD durch und nicht in 1680x1050


 
Wer sagt das ich Multi- GPU eingetragen haben möchte? 
Kannst aber von ausgehen, dass das Ergebnis bei FHD das Gleiche wär.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2013)

Oder auch höher 
(mir ging es nicht um einen Eintrag in die Liste)


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Oder auch höher


Mit nem Phenom vielleicht bei 5ghz.  


> (mir ging es nicht um einen Eintrag in die Liste)


Um was dann?


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Juli 2013)

** update **  Benchmarkfreunde 

Die *GTX Titan* zeigt bei CUDA aber mal deutlich wer hier die Hosen an hat (und bei wem es eher fragwürdig ist ). 

Schade, dass ein Vergleich einer AMD - Karte mit einer zusätzlichen CUDA- Karte (z.B.: mit einer günstigen GTX 295 aus der Bucht) nicht möglich ist. 

Innerhalb der TOP 10 fliegen doppelte Einträge eines Users Fairness halber raus, bei gleichem SYS wird geupdatet. 
Upgrades (auch Downgrades ) verbleiben zum Vergleichen in der Wertung, außer TOP 10.


----------



## Naennon (20. Juli 2013)

Naennon | 213,40 | I7 4770k @ 4,8Ghz | GTX Titan @ 1150/1500


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Juli 2013)

Haswell Prozessor und GTX Titan sind wohl zum Gewinnen vergöttert worden. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

Hrhr, da muss ich meine 1,2-GHz-Titan wohl doch mal quälen. 

[x] SGSSAA-Index einfügen, damit wir wirklich einen *Grafik*test haben 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hrhr, da muss ich meine 1,2-GHz-Titan wohl doch mal quälen.


Genau, lass mal glühen das Teil. 


> [x] SGSSAA-Index einfügen, damit wir wirklich einen *Grafik*test haben


Da bin ich dafür. Die aktuellen Settings sind echtmal lasch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

Full HD mit 8x SGSSAA sollte es richten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juli 2013)

Mal schaun ob ich bis heute Abend das Spiel runtergeladen hab, dann wirds auch mal Zeit für nen durchlauf.

@ Raff

hopp auf gehts zum Titan quälen

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen. In meiner Bude hat's nachher wohl wieder ~28 Grad Celsius, da overvolte (= heize) ich ungern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juli 2013)

Warum das denn? Ich hätte auch gern eine eigene Sauna daheim du etwa nicht

Juhu schon 30% geladen

mfg


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [x] SGSSAA-Index einfügen, damit wir wirklich einen *Grafik*test haben



Ich bin der letzte der Nö sagt  .  

Die Settings müssten dann irgendwie verifiziert werden (erkennt man eigentlich SGSSAA auf dem Benchscore - Bild) ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2013)

Update !!!

Evgasüchtiger | 132,50 | AMD PHII X4 @ 4Ghz | HD7950 @ 1200/1700 

puuuuhh viel zu heiss zum benchen....es wird erst ordentlich gebencht wenns wieder kälter ist  hier bremst total die cpu


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie ist es doch recht warm heute

Chester Bennington | 150,26 | Intel i7 3770k@ 4GHz | GTX 670 SLI @ 1006MHz/1502 Boost 1150MHz


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich bin der letzte der Nö sagt  .
> 
> Die Settings müssten dann irgendwie verifiziert werden (erkennt man eigentlich SGSSAA auf dem Benchscore - Bild) ?


 
Schwierig, da es der Treiber umwandelt. Aber hier bescheißt doch niemand, oder? Abgesehen davon fällt 8x SGSSAA durch sehr niedrige Bildraten auf. Wenn jemand also mit 4x "cheatet", dann fällt das aus dem Rahmen (und daher auf).



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> puuuuhh viel zu heiss zum benchen....es  wird erst ordentlich gebencht wenns wieder kälter ist   hier bremst  total die cpu


 


Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es doch recht warm heute


 
Ja, es ist ekelhaft. 29 Grad hier im Wohnzimmer, urks. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. Juli 2013)

Na dann wolln wa mal den Anfang machen. 

1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Hawky1980 | 94.44 | FX 8350 @4,5 Ghz | Radeon HD7970 CFX @ 1100/1600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juli 2013)

Ok, kann jemand mit Nvidia Karte kurz durchgeben, was man im CP für 8x SSAA umstellen muss?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

Das geht nicht im CP, du musst das per GeForce SSAA Tool oder nSpector machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass es mal im CPU-Sparmodus laufen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juli 2013)

Ah, der Inspector... wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na dann wolln wa mal den Anfang machen.
> 
> 1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Hawky1980 | 94.44 | FX 8350 @4,5 Ghz | Radeon HD7970 CFX @ 1100/1600
> 
> ...


 
~78 Fps mit GTX Titan @ 1.202/3.703 MHz (CPU @ 3,5 GHz). 

Ich sehe mir die Limits die Tage mal genauer an. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juli 2013)

Ohne CUDA, bei 1920 x 1080 und 8x SSAA forciert über den Nvidia Inspector:

Colonel Faulkner | 76,48 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 1002 (Boost 1041)/ 1562


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juli 2013)

Dann hat die CPU erwartungsgemäß noch einen deutlichen Einfluss auf die Fps, trotz des achtfachen Rechenaufwands. Geht bei deiner Titan noch etwas? Hattest du HQ-AF an? Mit 1.200 MHz könntest du wohl die 85er-Marke nehmen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juli 2013)

Mit HQ-AF, ja. Ich glaube, höher kann ich bei meiner Titan ohne WaKü/ohne Mod Bios nicht gehen, hatte die Werte mal anhand eines Guru3D Artikels übernommen, da lt. Autor so ziemlich der "beste Kompromiss", wenn man halt "nur" unter LuKü, Standard Bios und Precision X hantiert.

Würdest du einer Titan unter normalen Umständen mehr als 165+ für den Chip und 120+ für den Speicher drauf geben, eventuell hast du dich ja schon risikofreudiger gezeigt, dann würde ich mal versuchen höher zu gehen, Mod Bios schminke ich mir mal ab, bringt ja nichts ohne Wakü.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Juli 2013)

Macht vorsichtig bei diesen Außentemperaturen, meinem Kollegen ist eine Dual - CPU - Workstation abgebrannt (Schmorbrand) .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2013)

Update 

Post #1012


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juli 2013)

1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 43,15 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1100/1500


sind meine 24/7 settings zur zeit

habe es wie Hawky eingestellt..aber wieso steht bei mir CSAA?


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Juli 2013)

> habe es wie Hawky eingestellt..aber wieso steht bei mir CSAA?


Ist ne gute Frage, könnte an dem Demobench liegen. Hab das Game als Vollversion. 



> Macht vorsichtig bei diesen Außentemperaturen, meinem Kollegen ist eine Dual - CPU - Workstation abgebrannt (Schmorbrand)


Danke für den Tip. Noch hab ich mein PC unter Kontrolle. Die 100 FPS sollten mit 8xSGSSAA  bei diesem herlichen Benchwetter noch drin sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Frage, könnte an dem Demobench liegen. Hab das Game als Vollversion.
> 
> Danke für den Tip. Noch hab ich mein PC unter Kontrolle. Die 100 FPS sollten mit 8xSGSSAA  bei diesem herlichen Benchwetter noch drin sein.



Das kann natürlich sein das es an der Demo liegt .....versuche die Tage mal die 50 fps zu knacken .....nur bremst halt der PHII  wird Anfang nächstes Jahres durch I5 4670K +Msi Z87 G45und fettem  Kühler ersetzt ....Amd bringt ja leider nichts gescheites  nun kommt erstmal eine Samsung ssd 256Gb und im Herbst eine neue Tastatur ala Corsair K70 black oder Qpad MK85 ....mehr sitzt nicht drinne da wir unser Haus renovieren  und bisl Urlaub machen ....family geht vor


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Juli 2013)

@Evgasüchtiger
Mach dir da mal kein Stress. Solange du am GPU-Limit klebst wirst du kein CPU-Limit sehen.  
Mit FHD 8xSGSSAA ist bei dir wohl eher ersteres der Fall. Da  würde bei dir Graka OC zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen. Die Frage ist halt wieviel Takt wirst du brauchen um die 50 FPS zu erreichen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> Mach dir da mal kein Stress. Solange du am GPU-Limit klebst wirst du kein CPU-Limit sehen.
> Mit FHD 8xSGSSAA ist bei dir wohl eher ersteres der Fall. Da  würde bei dir Graka OC zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen. Die Frage ist halt wieviel Takt wirst du brauchen um die 50 FPS zu erreichen?



Das werden wir sehen  aber leider habe ich keine oc freudige graka erwischt  
mich regt halt bf3 auf @ grossen maps 48-64Mann ....da laggt es gut bis auf 38fps runter....Grafik auf Vollgas ....alles über 50fps ist 1A.... In bisl kleineren maps ist es kein Problem wenn keine vollen 64Mann sind.....immer 60fps durch gehend  habe schon vsyn aktiviert , da ich sonst über 100fps komme und das braucht man nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Juli 2013)

> mich regt halt bf3 auf @ grossen maps 48-64Mann ....da laggt es gut bis auf 38fps runter....Grafik auf Vollgas ....alles über 50fps ist 1A.... In bisl kleineren maps ist es kein Problem wenn keine vollen 64Mann sind.....immer 60fps durch gehend habe schon vsyn aktiviert , da ich sonst über 100fps komme und das braucht man nun wirklich nicht



Du meinst diese Laggs? Glaubs mir da wirst du mit einer Intel CPU genauso wenig Freude dran haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich befindet sich das Game noch immer im Betastatus. Die Final heisst dann BF4 und wird von mir ignoriert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Du meinst diese Laggs? Glaubs mir da wirst du mit einer Intel CPU genauso wenig Freude dran haben.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=667854"/>
> 
> Für mich befindet sich das Game noch immer im Betastatus. Die Final heisst dann BF4 und wird von mir ignoriert.



Jo die fps drops ...sehe das schlecht mit Handy (bin auf Arbeit )

38fps bei 4,8ghz mit 8350? eine oder zwei gpus ?


----------



## Scalon (24. Juli 2013)

Ist triple GPU  2x 7970 und eine GT640


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Juli 2013)

> 38fps bei 4,8ghz mit 8350? eine oder zwei gpus ?



Jup 38 Fps CPU 4,8ghz (Auslastung lag bei 68% ) und NB 2,6ghz, mit 2 Gpus die auf 47% abfallen.  Den Mapdesigner sollten die bei Dice feuern. 
Für mich macht das Game den Anschein, als ob es nur als COD CLone mit Innen Map zu gebrauchen ist. Wie dem auch sei, mache ich hier mal nen Cut. Wollte nicht den Thread mit OFF Topic vollstopfen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Jup 38 Fps CPU 4,8ghz (Auslastung lag bei 68% ) und NB 2,6ghz, mit 2 Gpus die auf 47% abfallen.  Den Mapdesigner sollten die bei Dice feuern.
> Für mich macht das Game den Anschein, als ob es nur als COD CLone mit Innen Map zu gebrauchen ist. Wie dem auch sei, mache ich hier mal nen Cut. Wollte nicht den Thread mit OFF Topic vollstopfen.



Ok Rest per pm


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Juli 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ohne CUDA:
> 
> Colonel Faulkner | 200,08 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 837 (Boost 876)/ 1502
> 
> ...



UPDATE:

Ohne CUDA:

Colonel Faulkner | 206,68 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan 1002 (Boost 1041)/ 1562




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Juli 2013)

** Just Update *

*Somit hätten die Titanen ihren (rechtmäßigen) Platz eingenommen. 

Zum Thema '8x SGSSAA 1080p' - Bench:

- möchtet Ihr lieber einen eigenen Thread (weil nächsten Monat wollen sicherlich alle in 4k benchen - sofern das Spiel diese Auflösung überhaupt kann) oder

- jeweils die TOP10 einer "Liga" und den Rest dahinter im Spoiler


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2013)

update I

1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 46,66 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1200/1500



update II

1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 47,30 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1200/1600



update III

1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 49,06 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1250/1600

Morgen ist die 50fps Marke geknackt .....N8


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2013)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> - möchtet Ihr lieber einen eigenen Thread (weil nächsten Monat wollen sicherlich alle in 4k benchen - sofern das Spiel diese Auflösung überhaupt kann) oder



Also ich hab's noch vorgestern in 3.840x2.400 gespielt.  Moderne Engines haben damit kein Problem. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Morgen ist die 50fps Marke geknackt .....N8


 
Heute wird's aber wieder heiß(er). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Also ich hab's noch vorgestern in 3.840x2.400 gespielt.  Moderne Engines haben damit kein Problem.
> 
> Heute wird's aber wieder heiß(er).
> 
> ...



Das macht nichts , 1fps sollte noch machbar sein  wenn meine Frau und Kinder mich heute lassen


----------



## MrWoogey (25. Juli 2013)

MrWoogey | 120.77 | i7-4670k @ 4,8 GHz | GTX770 GPU Takt:1150MHz Boost Takt:1202MHz Grafikspeicher Taktfrequenz: 1753MHz

Cuda Ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MrWoogey | 180.99 | i7-4670k @ 4,8 GHz | GTX770 GPU Takt:1150MHz Boost Takt:1202MHz Grafikspeicher Taktfrequenz: 1753MHz

Cuda Aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Juli 2013)

noch kein update    hab das Layout erstmal etwas angepasst, wenn sich niemand beschwert dann bleibt's so


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. Juli 2013)

> hab das Layout erstmal etwas angepasst, wenn sich niemand beschwert dann bleibt's so



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wo du mein Multi-GPU-Ergebnis eintragen willst.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wo du mein Multi-GPU-Ergebnis eintragen willst.


 
Das würde ich dann in den Multi - GPU - Spoiler packen wollen, ich persönlich betrachte Multi - GPU eher als exotisch/ enthusiastisch und eher praxisfremd fürs Spielvergnügen, wenn ich natürlich selbst 2 Grafikschleudern hätte = dann würde ich das Ganze sicherlich ganz anders sehen. 

Für einige Anwendungsbreiche (nicht Zöckeln) macht MGPU sehr wohl Sinn, fürs Daddeln allerdings betrachte ich selbst die GTX Titan sinnvoller als MGPU.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Juli 2013)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Das würde ich dann in den Multi - GPU - Spoiler packen wollen, ich persönlich betrachte Multi - GPU eher als exotisch/ enthusiastisch und eher praxisfremd fürs Spielvergnügen, wenn ich natürlich selbst 2 Grafikschleudern hätte = dann würde ich das Ganze sicherlich ganz anders sehen.


Achso , dann ist der Threat nur für S-GPUs und schnellen CPUs in niedriger Auflösung gedacht. Na wenn das so ist, ignorier einfach mein Ergebnis.  



> Für einige Anwendungsbreiche (nicht Zöckeln) macht MGPU sehr wohl Sinn, fürs Daddeln allerdings betrachte ich selbst die GTX Titan sinnvoller als MGPU.


Also sollte ich deiner Meinung nach die beiden 7970 gegen eine Titan austauschen, und dadurch das Leistungsdefizit  (Downgrade) in Kauf nehmen, nur weil du der Meinung bist, dass MGPU zum daddeln nicht geeignet wär.   
Dann frag ich mich wieso ich zwei Karten gleicher Bauart verbaut habe, wenn ich deiner Meinung nach damit eh nicht ins Spielvergnügen eintauchen kann. Wie kommst du bitte auf so eine Schlussfolgerung? 

Und was hat das Ganze jetzt mit einem Leistungsranking zutun? Hier wird die FPS in dem jeweiligen Settings des Games gemessen, und nicht das suspektive Spielvergnügen. Das zu entscheiden kannst du übrigends gerne mir überlassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2013)

update..

leider die 50fps noch nicht geknackt  kommt die Tage hae zuwenig zeit  irgendwie ist bei dem hohen speihertakt die luft raus bring fast nichts mehr 


1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 49,74 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1260/1800


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> wenn ich natürlich selbst 2 Grafikschleudern hätte = dann würde ich das Ganze sicherlich ganz anders sehen.



Da Du offensichtlich keine Erfahrung mit Multi-GPU hast, solltest Du Dir auch kein Urteil darüber erlauben. Frag doch mal die Leute, die mit 3 Monitoren, WQHD-Auflösung, 3D-Vision oder Downsampling zocken, wieso sie 2 oder mehr Grafikkarten verwenden   Genau, weil sie keine Lust auf Dia-Shows haben  Das packt nämlich keine Single-GPU, auch keine Titan.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> ich persönlich betrachte Multi - GPU eher als exotisch [...] Für einige Anwendungsbreiche  (nicht Zöckeln) macht MGPU sehr wohl Sinn



MGPU für Anwendungen? Das wäre in diesem Forum tatsächlich exotisch. Schon mal überlegt, wofür das "G" in PC*G*H-Extreme steht? 

Wenn Du Dir das 3dmark 13 Ranking anschaust, siehst Du, dass z.B. beim Firestrike Benchmark etwas über 20% wenig exotische MGPU-User dabei sind: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html#post4963234

Eine Rangliste sollte objektiv geführt werden und nicht nach  persönlichen Vorlieben. Sonst sollte man es gleich ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2013)

Ich lehne mich weiter aus dem Fenster und sage, dass eine Titan @ 1,2 GHz locker das *Spielgefühl* zweier HD 7970 im Crossfire erreicht. Wer das nicht glaubt, wartet auf die PCGH 09/2013. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich weiter aus dem Fenster und sage, dass eine Titan @ 1,2 GHz locker das Spielgefühl zweier HD 7970 im Crossfire erreicht. Wer das nicht glaubt, wartet auf die PCGH 09/2013.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das denke ich aber auch


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner | 196.16 | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | HD 7970 @ 1225 / 1700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Blechdesigner | 86.16 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | ²HD 7950 @ 1100 / 1500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juli 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1080p + 8xSGSSAA | Evgasüchtiger | 49,74 | AMD PHII X4 @4 Ghz | Radeon HD7950 @ 1260/1800


 
Das letzte Quentchen könnte auch die CPU bringen. Ist deine Northbridge übertaktet? Wenn nein, dann geh da mal Richtung 2,5 GHz. Und die Prozessorkerne laufen bestimmt auch 4,1 bis 4,2 GHz ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## addicTix (28. Juli 2013)

Weezer | 97,13 | i7-3770k @ 4,3 GHz | EVGA GTX 680 @Stock



Spoiler



Bild: 8190_screenshots_2013kwu1x.jpg - abload.de





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das letzte Quentchen könnte auch die CPU bringen. Ist deine Northbridge übertaktet? Wenn nein, dann geh da mal Richtung 2,5 GHz. Und die Prozessorkerne laufen bestimmt auch 4,1 bis 4,2 GHz ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



doch siehe signatur


Hatte heute bisl bf3 mp gezockt und habe mich gewundert warum bf3 aufeinmal sehr oft auf unter 50fps fällt ....sonst immer auf 60fps gefixt ....ich hatte noch supersampling aktiviert


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich weiter aus dem Fenster und sage, dass eine Titan @ 1,2 GHz locker das *Spielgefühl* zweier HD 7970 im Crossfire erreicht. Wer das nicht glaubt, wartet auf die PCGH 09/2013.


 
Ich lehne mich mal ganze weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass eine Titan vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dezent suboptimaler ist als 2 HD7970's


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2013)

Wen interessiert denn noch der Preis in diesen Regionen?


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Juli 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn noch der Preis in diesen Regionen?


 
Ja mich, sonst hätte ich wohl auch ne Titan im Rechner. 
2 Karten für 700 Euro (mit insgesammt 4096 Shaderunits) leisten doch genug Arbeit, wie man sieht. 
Und wenn ich Titan-Leistung benötige kann ich die sogar im Silendmode bei -20% Powetune und UV abrufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juli 2013)

Zwei normale 7970er nehmen doch sogar aktuell nur ~640€ inkl. in Beschlag...


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Zwei normale 7970er nehmen doch sogar aktuell nur ~640€ inkl. in Beschlag...


 
Zieh nochmal 140 Euro für zwei 7950 Boost ab. 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan Review > Benchmarks: Battlefield 3, Crysis 3 - TechSpot


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich werd mal versuchen das Ganze hier aufzuarbeiten und ich wollte MGPU - Nutzer nicht anfeinden oder so. 

MGPU ist für mich quasi vergleichgbar mit 'nem Biturbo im Auto, wer's hat = schwört darauf, wer amerikanische Hubraumpower hat =  schwört darauf, wer nur ein Fahrrad hat = lacht über beide und nimmt den Bus  .


Nachtrag:

Vorerst ist bei 8xSGSSAA   Single GPU und MGPU gemixt im Spoiler.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Juli 2013)

> MGPU ist für mich quasi vergleichgbar mit 'nem Biturbo im Auto, wer's hat = schwört darauf, wer amerikanische Hubraumpower hat = schwört darauf, wer nur ein Fahrrad hat = lacht über beide und nimmt den Bus .



Hier mal mein Fahrrad mit ~36 FPS.  
Kommt auch von A nach B. Die Frage ist nur wie?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juli 2013)

1080p + 8x SGSSAA | PCGH_Raff | 80,04 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1.202/3.703 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings: Konstanter GPU-Dank dank Mod-BIOS, HQ-AF, PCIe 3.0 @ 105 MHz, Northbridge @ 2,67 GHz, RAM @ 1.133 MHz bei 9-11-11-15-17; Windows 7 x64 SP1

Schöne Marke. Mehr geht wohl nicht ohne die Keule. 


____________________________________________


_€dit: Hier noch 1.680x1.050 bei gleichen Taktraten *mit CUDA* – stark CPU-limitiert:_

PCGH_Raff | 113,01 | AMD FX-8350 @ 4 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1.202/3.703 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2013)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es doch recht warm heute
> 
> Chester Bennington | 150,26 | Intel i7 3770k@ 4GHz | GTX 670 SLI @ 1006MHz/1502 Boost 1150MHz


 

Update: Ich bin auch wieder auf meinen alten User namen zurück, daher das bitte auch ändern

Jack ONeill | 162.90 | Intel i7 3770k@ 4GHz | GTX 770 SLI @ 1085MHz/1753 Boost 1137MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. September 2013)

@Jack ONeill


> Update: Ich bin auch wieder auf meinen alten User namen zurück, daher das bitte auch ändern


Ok, den Namen habe ich schon mal geändert.

Dein Benchscore enthält teilweise CUDA - Berechnungen (erhöhte Wasserdetails), welche mit Sicherheit bremsen, für eine CUDA - Wertung fehlt dann allerdings noch der Bokeh-Filter.

Dein Benchscreen ist irgendwie ungewöhnlich


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2013)

Wie meinst du das mit ungewöhnlich?

mfg


----------



## sentinel1 (14. September 2013)

Dir fehlt die Option 'Bokeh-Filter', installier mal PhysX/ CUDA/ Treiber neu.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich mal wieder hier rein verirrt 

|Legacyy|i7 2600k @4,7Ghz|gtx 580 @970Mhz/1940/2150|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (16. November 2013)

|Veteran|i7 3770K @4,5GHz|gtx780 @1306MHz (Boost) / 3254MHz |

Cuda: 146.67 fps
Ohne Cuda: 214.07 fps






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reicht erstmal zu Platz 1 zumindestens solange die 780er Ti hier nicht benchen


----------



## sentinel1 (22. November 2013)

veteran schrieb:


> Reicht erstmal zu Platz 1 zumindestens solange die 780er Ti hier nicht benchen



Definitiv


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. November 2013)

Ich hätte hier noch etwas "off the record": *16,4-Megapixel-Wahnsinn* – das Doppelte von Ultra HD alias 4K! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX Titan @ 1.202/3.600 MHz; lediglich ~2.000 respektive ~2.900 MiB Speicherbelegung, eine gekeulte GTX 780 Ti kann also noch 15 bis 20 Prozent gutmachen. Ohne die erhöhten Nvidia-Wasser- und Bokehdetails läuft's absolut flüssig (das Wasser ist jedoch hübsch, also sinnvoll).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. November 2013)

CUDA | Colonel Faulkner | 147,85 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1275 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bitte den Titel "CUDA - King" wieder für mich, auch wenn ich den sicherlich nicht lange halten werde, schon klar... 

---

Ohne CUDA | Colonel Faulkner | 211,31 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1275 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, bleibe ich zwar momentan noch immer auf dem 3. Platz mit, aber egal, mitgenommen ist mitgenommen! 

---

1080p + 8x SGSSAA | Colonel Faulkner | 85,47 | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | GTX Titan @ 1270 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wenigstens, wenn sicherlich auch wieder nur von kurzer Dauer, diesen Raff von der Single-GPU Krone in dieser Disziplin gekickt!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. November 2013)

Keine Sorge, ich quäle meine Titan nicht weiter, die soll ja noch das ganze kommende Jahr überleben. 

Mit was hast du deine overvoltet?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. November 2013)

Die Werte sind bei mir Maximum, stabil nur unter diesem Bench hier, MOD Bios von svl7 ("Downsampling v04"), 1.2125v mit Precision X (wird natürlich im Normalbetrieb zurück gesetzt).
Kurioserweise, oder auch nicht, interessiert sich der Bench nicht für weiteres Anheben des Speichers, Anhebung in Trippelschritten von den eh schon übertakteten 1800 MHz bis auf, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, maximal 1890 MHz, quittierte er bei mir sogar durchgehend mit einem ganzen Frame weniger pro Durchgang... daher komme ich zum vorläufigen Fazit: Auf Speicherseite reicht die Übertaktung auf 1800 MHz vollkommen aus.

Wie ich gerade sehe, hast du spaßeshalber mal auf 5120 x 3200p gebencht, ich werde deine Einstellungen mal eben übernehmen, aber "nur" auf 5120 x 2160p - mal schauen, was geliefert wird! 

---

OK, hier  dann mal meine Maximalwerte unter 5120 x 2160p: 1250 MHz (Boost) / 1800 MHz | Speicherverbrauch: 1,18 GB bzw. 1,88 GB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. November 2013)

Ohne CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 120,76 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 87,00 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p + 8x SGSSAA | PCGH_Raff  | 57,44 | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | GTX 680 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GeForce 331.93 Beta @ HQ. Nur Einstellung 3 ist nicht (teilweise) CPU-limitiert.

Für einen GK104 brutal, für ordentliches Downsampling aber dennoch zu lahm.  Eine Titan @ 1.202/3.703 MHz ist demnach gute 39 Prozent schneller als eine GTX 680/770 @ 1.359/3.703 MHz.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Euda (8. Januar 2014)

*1080p & 8xSGSSAA* | Euda | 50,80 | FX-8350 @ 4GHz | R9 290X @ 1200/1250 MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny G. (11. Januar 2014)

Leute wie stelle ich das 8xSGSSAA ein? Benutzt ihr tools oder die Treiber Menüs dafür? Ich sehe bei den ganzen Modi nicht mehr durch ....war zu lange raus ^^ 

Danke schon mal ....Ronny


----------



## Euda (11. Januar 2014)

Einfach im AMD Catalyst Folgende Konfiguration vornehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend Ingame 8-faches MSAA wählen - welches nun auf SSAA bzw. SGSSAA erweitert wurde.
MfG,
Euda


----------



## Ronny G. (11. Januar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Einfach im AMD Catalyst Folgende Konfiguration vornehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke ....verrückt wie die Frames purzeln Nur wieso steht bei mir 8x CSAA da?

1080p & 8xSGSSAA | Ronny G. | 31,36 | Xeon e3-1230v3@3,7Ghz | R9 280X @ 1180/1600 MHz


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe hier noch Werte aus dem verspielten Dezember gefunden, die ich vergaß hochzuladen.  Mein aktuell bestückter Zweitrechner:

Ohne CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 153,01 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 99,70 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p + 8x SGSSAA | PCGH_Raff  | 71,34 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,2 GHz | GTX 780 @ 1.202/3.557 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 280x15 = 4.200 MHz, NB @ 3.080 MHz, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @ 933 MHz bei 9-9-9-24-1T, GeForce GTX 780; W7ndows x64 SP1_

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xSurprise (14. April 2014)

Habe mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht 

Mit Cuda

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

xSurprise | 138,28 | Intel i7 2700k @ 4,00 GH | GTX 780 @ 1.124/3348 Mhz


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. April 2014)

Leider wird hier nicht aktualisiert, ansonsten wäre ich mit Ende November 2013 erzielten 147,85 FPS der CUDA King.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. April 2014)

Heute Nacht mach ich das Update, falls ich jemanden übersehen sollte/ Falscheintrag bitte via PN melden.


So und jetzt bencht mal wieder. Bringt Win 8.1 bei JC2bench eigentlich mehr FPS ?


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2014)

*
*_*          JUST UPDATE !*_



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Leider wird hier nicht aktualisiert, ansonsten wäre ich mit Ende November 2013 erzielten 147,85 FPS der CUDA King.



  So ist es !   ( .. nun auch eingetragen  )

Fröhliches Osterbenchen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2014)

Wenn ich in 4Wochen meine R9 290 VaporX habe dann mache ich mich hier auch mal einen guten Run


----------



## simder (19. April 2014)

simder | 152,38 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 780 GTX TI 1145/1810

1650 mit cuda on





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2014)

simder schrieb:


> simder | 152,38 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 780 GTX TI 1145/1810
> 
> 1650 mit cuda on
> 
> ...



Eine 780 GTX TI  .. und just CUDA - King  .. so wird gebencht.

( 780 GTX *TI *= *T*itan *I*mproved ?   )


----------



## S754 (19. April 2014)

S754 | 43,83 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 mit CUDA
S754 | 69,67 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 ohne CUDA

Kann erstaunlich gut und flüssig spielen. Zeigt deutlich, dass man keinen i7 zum zocken braucht


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2014)

@
*S754* 

Für einen Eintrag müsstest Du bitte mal in 1680er Auflösung benchen (siehe Seite 1 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/99275-just-cause-2-demo-benchmark.html#post1767088 letzter Spoiler).

Oder Du bencht in 1080p 8xSGSSAA _NO COMPROMISES_/ NO LIMITS


----------



## S754 (19. April 2014)

S754 | 47.17 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 mit CUDA
S754 | 74.50 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 ohne CUDA


----------



## simder (19. April 2014)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Eine 780 GTX TI  .. und just CUDA - King  .. so wird gebencht.
> 
> ( 780 GTX *TI *= *T*itan *I*mproved ?   )


 
und da ist noch lange nicht schluss ^^

möchte jetzt mit sli benchen aber ich blicke bei cuda nicht durch .

habe die demo und die vollversion und habe unterschiedliche Einstellungen.
habe jetzt mal auf die schnelle das gemacht mit der Demo

simder | 171.40 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 2x780 GTX TI 1145/1750

1920 cuda ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. April 2014)

@S754 Laut Screenshot läuft der Bench in 1080p ab  

Für das normale Ranking ist aber 1680er Auflösung angedacht und AA in 4x, oder ist es der Übermodus 1080p 8xSGSSAA _NO COMPROMISES_/ NO LIMITS ?

@ *simder*

*Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, scheint aufgrund der Demo*(-begrenzung)* nur eine von beiden CUDA - Optionen aktiv zu sein, dennoch hat der Wert eine gewisse Signalwirkung . *


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. April 2014)

Gna Gna Gna!


----------



## Chinaquads (20. April 2014)

chinaquads | 119,03 | Intel 3570k @ 4.8 Ghz | GTX 770 1267 / 1950 mit CUDA @ 1680*1050 

da geht noch was xD


----------



## S754 (20. April 2014)

@sentinel1: ist doch der "Übermodus" oder etwa nicht??


----------



## simder (20. April 2014)

simder | 195,21 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 2x780 GTX TI 1145/1750

das war jetzt die Vollversion 1920 und alles an aber ich habe unten nur eine Einstellung.


Bild


simder | 278.02 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 2x780 GTX TI 1171/1750 

und das jetzt mit der Vollversion und 1920 und Cuda aus und ein wenig mehr Takt

JustCause2 2014-04-20 11-55-03-67.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## Chinaquads (20. April 2014)

chinaquads | 121,30 | Intel 3570k @ 4.8 Ghz | GTX 770 1280 / 1985 mit CUDA @ 1680*1050


----------



## sentinel1 (20. April 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> @sentinel1: ist doch der "Übermodus" oder etwa nicht??



1080p 8xSGSSAA _NO COMPROMISES_/ NO LIMITS  ist der Übermodus, normale Single - GPU Benches werden NUR  in 1680er - Auflösung in die Tabelle aufgenommen.  

Wie man in 1080p 8xSGSSAA _NO COMPROMISES_/ NO LIMITS bencht steht im Thread einige Seiten zurück, ich selbst habe dafür zu schwache Hardware und kenne die Einstellungen nicht.


@simder


> das war jetzt die Vollversion 1920 und alles an aber ich habe unten nur eine Einstellung.


Probier mal nen anderen Treiber aus ( Beta / offz. WHQL ) , dieses Problem hatte andere auch schon.

Bei Multi-GPU hast Du jedenfalls AMD das immer kleiner werdende Auspuffrohr gezeigt  .


----------



## S754 (20. April 2014)

S754 | 58,50 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 mit CUDA
S754 | 99,51 | Intel Celeron G1820 @ 2,7GHz | Asus GTX 750ti OC @ 1150/1350 ohne CUDA

Jetzt müsste es aber passen oder?


----------



## simder (20. April 2014)

simder | 231,73 | I7-4930k @ 4,4 GHz | 780 GTX TI 1181/1750

1650 ohne Cuda




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2014)

Der Nvidia-"Wundertreiber" 337.xx bringt in diesem Spiel sehr viel, zumindest im CPU-Limit -> alles neu benchen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## simder (25. April 2014)

na dann Raff los geht es^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. April 2014)

Mal sehen, vielleicht nachher. Erst mal die Elemental-Demo. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juni 2014)

Ohne CUDA:

Colonel Faulkner | 237,07| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | GTX Titan 876 (Boost 1260)/ 1850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===


Mit CUDA:

Colonel Faulkner | 163,21| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | GTX Titan 876 (Boost 1260)/ 1850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===

1080p 8xSGSSAA @ HQ-AF:

Colonel Faulkner | 86,44| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | GTX Titan 876 (Boost 1250)/ 1850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Oktober 2014)

sentinel1 würde aus zeitliche Gründen die Pflege des Start-Threads gerne abgeben. Wer Lust hat, den Benchmark-Thread für die Just Cause 2 Demo zu übernehmen, meldet sich bitte hier im Thread oder direkt bei mir.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Oktober 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Colonel Faulkner | 86,44| i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | GTX Titan 876 (Boost 1250)/ 1850


 
1.250/3.700 MHz? Armes Ding. 1,3 Volt per Afterburner-Hack?  Ich mag meiner selbst für Benchmarks nicht mehr als ~1,225 Volt geben, die soll noch länger als bis zur Jahreswende halten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. Oktober 2014)

Schon lange her, war 'ne extreme Ausnahmesituation... 
Mit welcher Spannung betreibst du deine Titan eigentlich für 1200/3600? (Stabil 24/7)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Oktober 2014)

Für "Felsenfestigkeit" sind rund 1,22 Volt nötig. Das geht nur mithilfe des Afterburner-Hacks für mehr Spannung. Mit 1,212 Volt schmiert die Grafikkarte sporadisch ab. 1.254 MHz sind auch möglich, das braucht aber nochmal etwas mehr Saft ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. April 2015)

Nichts mehr los hier? Motivationsschub für alle, die's noch nicht kennen: Just Cause 2 im Next-Gen-Zeitalter: Megamod hievt den Klassiker in neue Grafiksphären. Los, bald kommt Just Cause 3!  

Die Benchmarks entstanden natürlich ohne Mod:


Ohne CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 196,93 | i7-5820K @ 2,5 GHz | Titan *X* @ 1.550/4.099 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mit CUDA | PCGH_Raff | 142,79 | i7-5820K @ 2,5 GHz | Titan *X* @ 1.550/4.099 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p + 8x SGSSAA | PCGH_Raff | 144,64 | i7-5820K @ 2,5 GHz | Titan *X* @ 1.550/4.099 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was fällt auf? 1050p ist wegen des CPU-Spartakts natürlich hoffnungslos prozessorlimitiert. In 1080p mit 8x SGSSAA (eingestellt über den nSpector) spielt die Titan X jedoch ihre Muskeln aus und klatscht alle anderen Grafikkarten in der Rangliste an die Wand, wenngleich hier immer noch die CPU reingrätscht. CUDA-Werte schiebe ich später spaßeshalber nach. Danach folgt meine Titan Classic "maxed out". 

MfG,
Raff


----------

